# F1 Circuits Worldwide



## Rapid

World Class Circuits

What makes a racing venue world class? Of course, its when its a Formula One circuit. With the highest in automotive racing technology, F1 is the ultimate motorsport. Tens of millions are lost and gained in any single race, and the circuit plays a major factor.

Lets check out the circuits of Formula One: the most advanced motorsport tracks.

Map of all F1 venues

















*Bahrain International Circuit - Bahrain*

Interactive and Commentary 



















































































*Sepang International Circuit - Malasia*

Interactive and Commentary 




































*Melbourne GP Circuit Albert Park - Melbourne, Australia*

Interactive and Commentary 











































































*Autodromo Enzo e Dino Ferrari - San Marino*

Interactive and Commentary 


















*Nurburgring - Germany*

Interactive and Commontary 


















*Circuit de Catalunya - Catalunya, Spain*

Interactive and Commontary 


















*Circuit de Monaco - Monaco*

Interactive and Commontary 


















*Silverstone Circuit - England, UK*

Interactive and Commontary 


















*Circuit Gilles Villeneuve - Montreal, Canada*

Interactive and Commontary 


















*Indianapolis Motor Speedway - Indianapolis, USA*

Interactive and Commontary 


















*Circuit de Nevers Magny-Cours - France*

Interactive and Commontary 


















*Hockenheiem-Ring Motodrom - Germany*

Interactive and Commontary 


















*Hungaroring Sport Rt. - Hungary*

Interactive and Commontary 


















*Tomsfed - Istanbul, Turkey*

Interactive and Commontary 


















*Autodromo Nazionale Monza - Italy*

Interactive and Commontary 


















*Spa-Francorchamps - Belgium*

Interactive and Commontary 










*Shanghai International Circuit - Shanghai, China*

Interactive and Commontary 


















*Suzuka International Racetrack - Japan*

Interactive and Commontary 


















*Interlagos - Sao Paulo, Brazil*

Interactive and Commontary 


















Apologies for the exemption of Spa-Francorchamps from the rating system.

Pictures will be added. Post is being continuously updated.


----------



## matherto

Monza is amazing, the cathedral of motorsport and the facilities aren't that bad, though I like the Instanbul circuit, plenty of overtaking last year and the drivers seemed to love it


----------



## Sparks

SPA is the best circuit, facilities are dated though.

Ratings for each circuit on the quality of the race track.

Bahrain 5/10 
Malaysia 6/10
Melbourne 7/10
Imola 7/10
Nurburgring 8/10 
Barcelona 6/10
Monaco 7/10
Silverstone 7/10
Canada 8/10
Indianapolis 7/10 
Magny-Cours 5/10
Hockenheiem 6/10
Hungary 6/10
Istanbul 7/10
Monza 8/10
Spa 9/10
Shanghai 7/10 
Suzuka 8/10
Interlagos 7/10


----------



## andysimo123

Monaco and Nurburgring are always the most intresting I dont like these new Asian tracks, all the same and very boring. Monaco is always one of the best because its 200mph cars racing through a cities streets, dont get much better than that. Also its the place to be if you want to watch F1 at its best. 

Also the Nurburgring because its just a pure race track and is one of the most demanding tracks around. It would be good if they used the full track instead of just parts of it.


----------



## Metropolitan

The most impressive circuit remains Monaco to me. Granted, you can't overtake there, but the setting is simply amazing. The day when Monaco will disappear from the F1 world tour will be a very sad day to me.


----------



## nosehairuk

I think that Spa is the driver's favourite. I enjoy watching Monaco tho.


----------



## CrazyCanuck

Pretty hard to beat this.


----------



## ryanr

My favorite track will always be Spa. Its amazing layout makes it a driver's and spectator's favorite. Suzuka, Monaco, the old Hockenheim, Silverstone and Monza are other great tracks. Out of the new Tilke designed tracks, the best is Istanbul.

The track that i want out of the F1 calendar is Hungaroring. Races there are often boring.


----------



## Bigmac1212

I'm a Yankee, but Indy just is not, in my opinion, worthy of an F1 race. It should be Laguna Seca. I would like Walkins Glen in New York State, but it cannot be renovated due to it being on some national preservation list.


----------



## rantanamo

I wish they could lengthen the front straight at Laguna Seca. Then it would be pretty cool. I'd have to say a Road America with a new grand stand and some FIA approved runoff areas would be up there with Spa as a driver's favorite. That's a course that was made for powerful cars.

My current favorite is Spa


----------



## Mr.ASAP

Spa is Good! but i prefer Monaco more


----------



## Brent H.

The European racetracks are usually the best, obviously Spa and Monza are classic, I love the long straights and high speed at Monza. Also Silverstone for the most part is cool, but the priory and brooklands corners slow down what is a very fast racetrack. I actually like INdy since the long front straight allows for some overtaking, but turns 8, 9, and 10 ruin any overtaking oppurtunities on the back straight. Sadly, there is probably no where else in America to run it, most proper road courses are in rural areas and dont have the money and facilities to host F1, and Id prefer to stay away from any street or parking lot courses like the failed Dallas, Detroit, Phoenix, and Las Vegas race tracks. Unless someone with loads of money wants to build or buy a ractrack and design it for F1, Indy will continue to be the home of the USGP. Monaco is just a classic, with the speeds so high and the barriers so close it looks like it would be impossible to drive on that track, the scenery is amazing as well.

Hockenheim and the Nurburgring were ruined. While the Hermann Tilke designed tracks have some very nice looking facilities, the courses are a little bland.


----------



## Durbsboi

Well I love the new shanghai circuit, brilliant design & the architecture is awasome.
Malaysia is another fav of mine. Monaco will always be the feature race of the F1 but racing wise it aint that great, it will always will be full of accidents. Hockenheiem is brilliant.


----------



## BaronVonChickenpants

Durbsboi said:


> Well I love the new shanghai circuit, brilliant design & the architecture is awasome.
> Malaysia is another fav of mine. Monaco will always be the feature race of the F1 but racing wise it aint that great, it will always will be full of accidents. Hockenheiem is brilliant.



Spa is the best


----------



## SE9

Spa is my favourite. It has the Eau Rouge corner, one of the best in F1. It's in a league of its own for entertainment in the wet.


----------



## Loranga

rantanamo said:


> I wish they could lengthen the front straight at Laguna Seca. Then it would be pretty cool. I'd have to say a Road America with a new grand stand and some FIA approved runoff areas would be up there with Spa as a driver's favorite. That's a course that was made for powerful cars.
> 
> My current favorite is Spa


And some FIM runoffs


----------



## Giorgio

Indianapolis for its speed. Monaco for its corners and setting but its too slow. 

Adelaide Street Circuit is the best ever.


----------



## Durbsboi

BaronVonChickenpants said:


> Spa is the best


Ahem, thats why they not racing there this year.
its a pity though, I like that track, esp when I'm racing on it on my psp 

a sight not to be seen this year


----------



## HoldenV8

Eau Rouge is the best corner on any F1 circuit. Monza is the best track. Hockenhiem & Silverstone are shadows of their former glorious selves. Monaco is too tight for F1 but who cares, its Monaco.

Adelaide shat all over Albert Park. Still does.


----------



## JacobRit

copse at silverstone has to be the best corner!

nurburgring is my fav 

monaco is boring, no room to overtake, visually stunning though


----------



## nikolaidis

It’s nice to see people haven’t forgotten Spa yet. 

People from all over the world praise Spa, but our own government don’t want to come up with the necessary money to modernize the infrastructure. Anyway, Ecclestone says there will be a Grand Prix in 2007. And I also heard about some vague plans to build a stand with a lenght of 250 meter. 

I love Spa for its beautiful surroundings, and its special atmosphere ( the smell of the woods ! the smell of Liège waffles ! all those drunk Germans ! GREAT circuit ! ) 



















This pictures gives a good general view :


----------



## GASpedal

Spa is the best. No question.

The first pic of Nürburgring is outdated. They built a new sharp corner at the end of the start/finish straight, a few years ago. Which is a great improvement.
Everyone who wants them to drive at Nordschleife is an idiot, sorry. The old "Green Hell" is probably the most amazing racetrack on earth, but it's much too dangerous for F1-cars.

The reconstruction of Hockenheim was an improvement, too. Overtaking is now possible at the new hairpin corner.


----------



## SE9

Yep. Anyone remember the Spa Crash of 1998?




























The mass pile-up:
*Crash Video 1 (mpeg)*

Coulthard - Schumacher Crash
*Crash Video 2 - With Crazy Commentator (mpeg)*


----------



## victory

> Adelaide shat all over Albert Park. Still does.


No it didn't, and it certainly does not. Dont let your bias towards Adelaide and bitterness towards the better GP that stole the only good thing your pitiful city had get in the way of making a decent judgement.

Nobody wants to race around the streets of a dull country town.


Albert Park rules!!!


----------



## coldstar

*Suzuka International Racing Course*

one of the world’s most challenging circuits.


----------



## Durbsboi

^^Agreed! Its a pity Toyota couldnt get a home win there last year, but 3rd wasnt bad


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

SE9 said:


> Yep. Anyone remember the Spa Crash of 1998?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mass pile-up:
> *Crash Video 1 (mpeg)*
> 
> Coulthard - Schumacher Crash
> *Crash Video 2 - With Crazy Commentator (mpeg)*


I do remember that crash, in fact I think I've got it recorded on tape somewhere! I know I shouldn't like crashes, cus obviously it aint good for the drivers, but it is awesum to watch, adn that one was one of, if not THE best I've ever seen!

For setting you can't beat Monaco, for history and a good overtaking style race it's hard to beat Silverstone, for a general all round great, exciting race with an amazing track, Spa is the clear winner! Monza is another personal fave of mine as well!

:cheers:


----------



## BobDaBuilder

- The "old" Nurburgring. 121 corners, practically a death a Grand Prix. They stopped racing there in about '76. Nikki Lauda has the mark of Nurburgring for life. Incredible circuit. You can actually do it yourself in your own car for about 20 euros if you are ever in that part of Gerry.

- The old Monza with the banked tracks, "Monza-napolis" you see in the 1966 film "Grand Prix".

- The "real" Spa-Francorchamps, not the modern, shortened jobbie.

Modern circuits are just glorified go-kart tracks. Yawn......


----------



## SE9

I guess that crash was a success Jack, as no-one was injured! But seriously it was dope to watch, the spray, the loose wheels, the shards o' metal...


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

SE9 said:


> I guess that crash was a success Jack, as no-one was injured! But seriously it was dope to watch, the spray, the loose wheels, the shards o' metal...


Yer. Funnily enough, I haven't seen a big crash like that for a while, I think we're due one soon!

:cheers:


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

btw, is anyone else really confused by the new qualifying rules they've got this season in F1, cus I've been watching every race so far and I still can't really figure it out. Something about a drop-out zone, and the more laps you do the more fuel you get in the race....what happened to the good old days when everyone had like 5 laps round the circuit, and the fastest guy got the poll position?

:cheers:


----------



## Quintana

Spa is the best by a mile. The Eau Rouge is legendary!


----------



## 3tmk

Sparks said:


> SPA is the best circuit, facilities are dated though.
> 
> Ratings for each circuit on the quality of the race track.
> 
> Bahrain 5/10
> Malaysia 6/10
> Melbourne 7/10
> Imola 7/10
> Nurburgring 8/10
> Barcelona 6/10
> Monaco 7/10
> Silverstone 7/10
> Canada 8/10
> Indianapolis 7/10
> Magny-Cours 5/10
> Hockenheiem 6/10
> Hungary 6/10
> Istanbul 7/10
> Monza 8/10
> Spa 9/10
> Shanghai 7/10
> Suzuka 8/10
> Interlagos 7/10


I pretty much agree with you, I absolutely hate Magny-Cours, it's a shame, because it gives french viewers a bad spectacle.
On the other hand, I would give a higher grade to Barcelona, and Bahrein wasn't that bad.
I really like Monaco (who doesn't), Canada, Spa, Interlagos, etc.
And I like that in the recent years they've started to reach a little more worldwide, and in fact, they should scrap more European races. Get only Nurbirgring and sack Hockenheim as Germany's GP. Get rid of Magny-Cours and let Monaco be a half-French GP. I want to say get rid of either Imola or Monza, but that would be a crime.
Still, it's enough to get a GP in Eastern Europe, and one in Africa.


----------



## tybalt

victory said:


> No it didn't, and it certainly does not. Dont let your bias towards Adelaide and bitterness towards the better GP that stole the only good thing your pitiful city had get in the way of making a decent judgement.
> 
> Nobody wants to race around the streets of a dull country town.
> 
> 
> Albert Park rules!!!
> 
> 
> Without wanting to sound biased (being from Adelaide myself), then can you explain why every single F1 race in Melbourne has been run at a loss? And every F1 race in Adelaide (1985-1995) was run at a profit? And Adelaide's 1995 race had over 500 000 people for the four day weekend?
> 
> And the current Clipsal 500 race in the V8 Supercar Series is constantly rated the best in the country by the drivers.


----------



## victory

> Without wanting to sound biased (being from Adelaide myself), then can you explain why every single F1 race in Melbourne has been run at a loss? And every F1 race in Adelaide (1985-1995) was run at a profit? And Adelaide's 1995 race had over 500 000 people for the four day weekend?
> 
> And the current Clipsal 500 race in the V8 Supercar Series is constantly rated the best in the country by the drivers.


Got a source for the financial results?

V8 supercars? please mate, melbournians have too many sporting events to go to to watch a bunch of thrid rate drivers slowly make ther way around a track in family sedans.

Albert Park is a much better circuit than Adelaide was.


----------



## Brent H.

tybalt said:


> Without wanting to sound biased (being from Adelaide myself), then can you explain why every single F1 race in Melbourne has been run at a loss? And every F1 race in Adelaide (1985-1995) was run at a profit? And Adelaide's 1995 race had over 500 000 people for the four day weekend?
> 
> And the current Clipsal 500 race in the V8 Supercar Series is constantly rated the best in the country by the drivers.


I thought the majority of F1 races were run at a loss, which is why they require massive amounts of public funding to hold an event, I know some do because thats why India is no longer interested in hosting a GP. I know Silverstone has so much trouble trying to keep facilities up to Bernies standards and still make a profit. Are you sure the lack of profit in Melbourne isnt due to Bernie's ever increasing demands.

Also, I assume the Adelaide circuit for aussie V-8s is the same or very similar to the old Grand Prix circuit? I know I have watched the Supercars race there and it is awesome. Australians know how to build a racetrack, even street courses like adelaide and surfers paradise have good racing, not to mention great road courses like Bathurst and Philip Island. Sadly in the US there are too many awful street races to list.


----------



## Durbsboi

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> btw, is anyone else really confused by the new qualifying rules they've got this season in F1, cus I've been watching every race so far and I still can't really figure it out. Something about a drop-out zone, and the more laps you do the more fuel you get in the race....what happened to the good old days when everyone had like 5 laps round the circuit, and the fastest guy got the poll position?
> 
> :cheers:


At first I was confused, but know I got used to it, its very good I must say. It brings back the thrill to qualifying, the drivers must make the cut, no waiting to let the other guys go out, everyone has to set a banker lap in 15min to go to the next round, the slowest 6 drop out after the first 2 rounds of 15min, then the remianding 10 battle out for 20min, to try & get poll, it eleminates extra traffic, all the guys on the track at that time are flast, so its pretty exciting


----------



## tybalt

Brent H. said:


> I thought the majority of F1 races were run at a loss, which is why they require massive amounts of public funding to hold an event, I know some do because thats why India is no longer interested in hosting a GP. I know Silverstone has so much trouble trying to keep facilities up to Bernies standards and still make a profit. Are you sure the lack of profit in Melbourne isnt due to Bernie's ever increasing demands.
> 
> Also, I assume the Adelaide circuit for aussie V-8s is the same or very similar to the old Grand Prix circuit? I know I have watched the Supercars race there and it is awesome. Australians know how to build a racetrack, even street courses like adelaide and surfers paradise have good racing, not to mention great road courses like Bathurst and Philip Island. Sadly in the US there are too many awful street races to list.




Yeah, the V8 Supercar circuit is very similar to the old F1 circuit... only that part of east terrace and Rundle Rd that leads into Dequetteville Tce (Brabham Straight) has been chopped and the track now goes from East Tce into Bartels Rd - which then leads up to the shortened Brabham Straight. Hope that makes some sense  The official website for V8 Supercars would have a diagram if you're interested...

As for financial statistics... I'm looking into it... I know for Melbourne's running of the GP they've never reported a profit (from what I've read and seen reported). Of course I'm referring to only the race (not including hotels and restaurants etc that would be happy with the extra business)... I'll get back to you with the details soonish.

Cheers


----------



## Rapid

Quintana said:


> Spa is the best by a mile. The Eau Rouge is legendary!


Spa's popularity is massive, especially after the accident.


----------



## reyrey

Rexfan2 going the democratic route.
In their current states, Spa is probably the best track out there, and its a bit of a sin that it won't be on the calender this year.


----------



## cwilson758

Indianapolis may not be as glamorous as Monaco, but the being the birth-place of auto-racing counts for something! Racing is a part of Indy and the local fans appreciate anything associated with speed. With the US Grand Prix at a permanent home now (I hope), the event should continue to grow so long as last year never happens again! I don't think any other American City coulds appreciate the F-1 like Indianapolis. The IMS facility is also top-notch! I love going to the track and the Pagoda is beautiful! Nice to see some of you like it here as well!


----------



## DrasQue

Istanbul !!!!


----------



## DrasQue

Bahrain 4/10 
Malaysia 6/10
Melbourne 6/10
Imola 6/10
Nurburgring 7/10 
Barcelona 4/10
Monaco 7/10
Silverstone 7/10
Canada 7/10
Indianapolis 4/10 
Magny-Cours 6/10
Hockenheiem 6/10
Hungary 6/10
Istanbul 9/10
Monza 7/10
Spa 8/10
Shanghai 7/10 
Suzuka 7/10
Interlagos 7/10

Top 5 

Istanbul
Spa
Monaco
Monza
Suzuka 
__________________


----------



## reyrey

cwilson758 said:


> Indianapolis may not be as glamorous as Monaco, but the being the birth-place of auto-racing counts for something! Racing is a part of Indy and the local fans appreciate anything associated with speed. With the US Grand Prix at a permanent home now (I hope), the event should continue to grow so long as last year never happens again! I don't think any other American City coulds appreciate the F-1 like Indianapolis. The IMS facility is also top-notch! I love going to the track and the Pagoda is beautiful! Nice to see some of you like it here as well!


Indianapolis, whilst being a great track, is not totally suited to F1.
The in-field section they made is pretty awful, but i suppose they couldn't really do much more with the space they had.
Still, untill someone refurbishes an existing track, or builds a new circuit dedicated to F1 (or champ cars) i'm more than happy for F1 to stay at indy.


----------



## victory

cwilson758 said:


> Indianapolis may not be as glamorous as Monaco, but the being the birth-place of auto-racing counts for something! Racing is a part of Indy and the local fans appreciate anything associated with speed. With the US Grand Prix at a permanent home now (I hope), the event should continue to grow so long as last year never happens again! I don't think any other American City coulds appreciate the F-1 like Indianapolis. The IMS facility is also top-notch! I love going to the track and the Pagoda is beautiful! Nice to see some of you like it here as well!


Perhaps the city could build a more suitable track. The indy speedway is just not a good F1 venue.


----------



## samba_man

I LUV INTERLAGOS !


----------



## cwilson758

victory said:


> Perhaps the city could build a more suitable track. The indy speedway is just not a good F1 venue.



I wouldn't be surprised if the owners of IMS and the City did something along those lines if the F-1 race commited to here for a long period!


----------



## mic

*Albert Park Melbourne Australia*


----------



## Durbsboi

San Marino this weekend, any tips on who's gonna win it?


----------



## BobDaBuilder

Melbourne seriously needs to look at building a permanent circuit. Albert Park is simply not sustainable.


----------



## victory

BobDaBuilder said:


> Melbourne seriously needs to look at building a permanent circuit. Albert Park is simply not sustainable.


Yes it is sustainable, why would you say it isn't?

There is no need for a permanent circuit. And the event would just not be the same.

At Albert Park Lake we can have huge crowds, carnival attractions, no shortage of space, a great track, and then convert it back to a terrific public space for most of the year.


----------



## DUBAI

Albert park is a little boring. it has so many similar corners. 90 degree right lefts... perhaps if they mixed them up a little?


----------



## reyrey

It's a street circuit (i think) so they probably can't change it much.
It's a nice circuit, but nothing special.
I have no idea how its managed to come 3rd in this poll...


----------



## victory

DUBAI said:


> Albert park is a little boring. it has so many similar corners. 90 degree right lefts... perhaps if they mixed them up a little?


Have you ever seen the section from after turn 10 leading up until turn 13? that is one of the great sections in F1 IMHO. 
And its not just 90s L or R. The track takes bend (like between T10 and T11), then theres the tree shadows over the back sections which really bring back the art of racing which is just not seen in many of the pure racing circuits these days.



reyrey said:


> It's a street circuit (i think) so they probably can't change it much.
> It's a nice circuit, but nothing special.
> I have no idea how its managed to come 3rd in this poll...


2nd if you dont count the "other" option which makes up a few different tracks. I'd say thas about right to, Monaco is unbeatable, but Melbourne is better than the rest.


----------



## nikolaidis

For those who want to revive it : *The Big Crash in Spa of 1998 !!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vy5D-ylpgA&search=F1

( no one got hurt ! )


----------



## BobDaBuilder

Albert Park ain't sustainable because it costs $30 million just to build the temporary grandstands for 80,000 people every year for a 4 day event. That is before you get to the other costs. You would be down $50 million in costs for 1 race before you even take a dollar in. Not forgetting the Melbourne GP gets nothing from tv money, has to PAY money to FOCA.

And we wonder why it costs $100 just for the "honour" of standing on a grass bank out on some back straight.

You'd be better off getting $100 million and building a superb track like Nurburgring, KL or Shanghai.

I'd hate to think what it has cost over the 11 years so far.


----------



## victory

BobDaBuilder said:


> And we wonder why it costs $100 just for the "honour" of standing on a grass bank out on some back straight.


That WOULD be a wonder, thank god tickets dont cost anywhere near that much for adult general admission. And thank god so many people still love to go there. That many people would not travel out to the god forsaken outskirts of Meloburne to watch a race on a barren heartless track.


----------



## BobDaBuilder

^^^^^^^^^^^

News flash: MOST people don't live in South Melbourne or Albert Park so a lot of people have to commute a fair way to get to the track anyway. Also: they get big crowds to Sandown for the 500 and a lot of people trek up to Bathurst up in woop-woop.

You have this track at Albert Park that cannot be used for the rest of the year. If you go to Calder or Sandown you can stage touring car races, junior races, drags, practice days, racing courses etc.. The place is making a return for the tax-payers investment. Not just a 3/4 day circus for a bill of 30 million bucks. 

If a private business was bankrolling the event it would never, ever happen. They would build a facility.


----------



## victory

BobDaBuilder said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> News flash: MOST people don't live in South Melbourne or Albert Park so a lot of people have to commute a fair way to get to the track anyway. Also: they get big crowds to Sandown for the 500 and a lot of people trek up to Bathurst up in woop-woop.


But most of people can esily catch public transport to Flinder street station, cross the road and hop on a tram for a short ride directly to the Park.

And Sandown, nor any other track is F1 worthy. And the price of building one would be so high it blows you 'set-up the park cost' argument to shreds.


----------



## BobDaBuilder

^^^^^^^^^

Your kidding. How the hell can you justify pissing away $30 million a year just to construct a temporary race track?

The only way they are getting away with it at the moment is because the state government is "sworn to secrecy by Bernie Ecclestone."

Long term, if we want to keep grand prix racing in Melbourne we need to build a track that will make a profit/surplus not a massive loss year in year out.


----------



## alsen

For me,Sepang International Circuit,Malaysia...:cheers:
http://allmalaysia.info/attractions/archives/2003/6/44sepangcircuita.jpg


----------



## DrasQue

Guys I am sorry for ..... + ......
Because you know we can only have 15 section
Total F1 circuits are 19
So I could only do this one


----------



## DrasQue

Istanbul Park - Newest F1 Circuit :cheers:


----------



## David Byrne

Its like déjà vu all over again.


----------



## B-Patriot

BAHRAIN INTERNATIONAL CIRCUIT ! 










































































more picture : http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?Y=2004&S=F1&E=Bahrain_GP




















































































For More Pictures:

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?Y=2004&S=F1&E=Bahrain_GP


----------



## messiah

I hear all driver saying that Istanbul has an intresting track but all in one China wins!


----------



## Carlos_"U"

Bahrain International Circuit  it's very pretty and fabulous :banana2:


----------



## Durbsboi

Yep have to agree with mess there, Shanghai is one whip ass circuit!


----------



## victory

eemreee said:


> Istanbul Park - Newest F1 Circuit :cheers:
> ...


That shot isnt of the circuit, it was just a promotional bridge crossing (and might I say copied from Williams/Mark Webber's crossing of the Sydney Harbour Bridge)


----------



## Kuwait4Ever

The one in Bahrain rocks!


----------



## shayan

Bahrein no doubt.


----------



## skaP187

Turkey for sure, the long left corner is crazy!


----------



## Skyline-BRN

*MORE ON BAHRAIN CIRCUIT AND GRAND PRIX *


----------



## [email protected]

1. Monaco
2. Spa, Belgium
3. Suzuka, Japan

The only 3 circuits I really like. They are a challenge to drive, have an interesting layout and lots of height differences. I really don't like the new generation of 'artifical' racetracks such as Magny Cours, Bahrain and Shanghai. They may have spectacular facilities, but the racetracks itself are pretty boring. If it was up to me I would introduce a lot more city races such as Monaco into the F1 schedule.


----------



## skaP187

[email protected] said:


> 1. Monaco
> 2. Spa, Belgium
> 3. Suzuka, Japan
> 
> The only 3 circuits I really like. They are a challenge to drive, have an interesting layout and lots of height differences. I really don't like the new generation of 'artifical' racetracks such as Magny Cours, Bahrain and Shanghai. They may have spectacular facilities, but the racetracks itself are pretty boring. If it was up to me I would introduce a lot more city races such as Monaco into the F1 schedule.


Why do you like city races?, ofcourse the crashes are spectaculair, but to my opinion Monaco, except for the glimmer and gletter, is one of the most boring races of the year, there overtaking is furtuantly inpossible. As a driver it must be very challenging (man on my PS2 I go grazy on Monaco), but as a viewer I do not like it. But that just me I guess


----------



## Shayan_m

BAHRAIN !!!!!


----------



## Emirati_Girl

Japan + China + Bahrain ..


----------



## Kuvvaci

victory said:


> That shot isnt of the circuit, it was just a promotional bridge crossing (and might I say copied from Williams/Mark Webber's crossing of the Sydney Harbour Bridge)


 It is not copy my friend... because in Sydney they didn't pass to a continent from the other one


----------



## victory

Kuvvaci said:


> It is not copy my friend... because in Sydney they didn't pass to a continent from the other one


What, from the Sydney CBD to North Sydney doesnt count?


----------



## USS Yankee

For me, there is Spa - then everything else.


----------



## paradyto

Bahrain
Suzuka
Shanghai
SURE!!!


----------



## ozscorpio7

Indy is the best it has the only banked curve in F1 and put drivers and machines to the limit.
Now talking from architecture i stil like Indy,but also Sepang.

Before it was redesing (Fu%%%ed) Hokkenheim was the best by far.

Now , im an F1 fan, so i have a different aproach than you guys.


----------



## B-Patriot




----------



## victory

ozscorpio7 said:


> Indy is the best it has the only banked curve in F1 and put drivers and machines to the limit.
> Now talking from architecture i stil like Indy,but also Sepang.
> 
> Before it was redesing (Fu%%%ed) Hokkenheim was the best by far.
> 
> Now , im an F1 fan, so i have a different aproach than you guys.


Indy the best F1 circuit? I've never heard that one before (and for good reason)


----------



## AlFaten

Bahrain International Circuit


----------



## ratoronto

Monteal, Canada (Gilles Villeneuve Circuit) is #1 BY FAR! I have been to 10 of the tracks and the atmosphere and setting is amazing. All of the teams and drivers love coming to Montreal (frequently voted their top destination)... WHY DOESN'T MONTREAL HAVE IT'S OWN VOTING SELECTION!!????? .. lumping it with USA takes away from it's votes for sure.


----------



## reyrey

People really need to take the bias out of their views before voting in this.
The poll is currently a joke.


----------



## victory

It would be good to see a "other than your own country, which F1 circuit is best" poll, of course you would still have people voting for their own.


----------



## skaP187

victory said:


> It would be good to see a "other than your own country, which F1 circuit is best" poll, of course you would still have people voting for their own.


Well i am Dutch, So I don't have that problem (f..... hey)
So Istanbul it is,
(go Zandvoort!!! :cheers: )


----------



## B-Patriot




----------



## skaP187

Everybody who has seen the race of today is crazy, or likes watching boats more then the race it self, when they are still voting Monaco as there favourite circuit.
Crazy. But that is just my opinion ofcourse (Crazy! what a bore)


----------



## Castle_Bravo

Why?? This track is realy good. Not very fast, but it's in the center of the city, and that's amazing.
I also realy like the track in SPA, Nürburgring and the track in Malysia


----------



## _Gaucho__

Well I Love the circuit of Montecarlo but the race of this year was sooooooo boring !


----------



## skaP187

Castle_Bravo said:


> Why?? This track is realy good.
> 
> Why? Overtaking is inpossible, qualifying might as well be the endresult


----------



## Iain1974

Hungaroring for me. I've seen many a classic race there.

Monaco leaves me cold because it's so difficult to overtake.


----------



## Boy George

You can discuss your favourite F1 stands, but not your favourite F1 circuit. Any more off-topic talk and I might have to get the big bopper out!!


----------



## Bigmac1212

What's wrong with talking about the circuit themselves?


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

this thread can interpreted in so many different ways, favourite circuit can mean the actual circuit with the angle of turns, the number of turns, shape etc or others may vote for the surroundings and the buildings.

technically this poll is about the actual circuit not the backdrop of the circuit


----------



## skaP187

Iain1974 said:


> Hungaroring for me. I've seen many a classic race there.
> 
> Monaco leaves me cold because it's so difficult to overtake.



No like it is possible to overtake in Hungaroring? :weirdo: 
Cataluna, France, Hungaroring and Monaco they can skip for me, vale Monaco can stay because of the nice boats, but the rest
But okay, I guess I have got to respect otherones opinions, which is diffecult sometimes, yep I admit.
Let's get back to the favourite circuits and I'll try to shut up. Sometimes I just don't understand and I would like to understand... impossible


----------



## Giorgio

Adelaide Street Circuit. 
Best F1 Track in history.


----------



## coth

eemreee, i have seen and many times. as i said it's just too wide and slow road on empty place.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Is Istanbul really slow ?
Last year Average was 219,496 km/h

and Topspeed was 332 km/h
It isn't an old track
so its quite normal that it is wide etc
But on the other hand the drivers risk here more
because they know that beside the track there is nor sand or a wall


----------



## coth

16m+ is not normal.

332kmph for the track of such length is not ok as well. plus 332kmph on the 24m wide straight (plus at least 10m on sides) is like 120kmph on the 12m wide straight. instabul track is a piece of shit like most of other tilke works, like sakhir, sepang and shanghai.

it's a shame that f1 going from good, intersting, excellent circuits, that could be just a bit upgraded to make them more safe, although it's not so necessary, to some shitty places like new showdromes and millitary fields... :sleepy:


----------



## reyrey

Istanbul is Tilke's best work, i like the track.
However the rest of his circuits have been very bland, no charcter to them, just average tracks with superb facilities, granstand etc. What he did to Hockenheim was a sin.


----------



## skaP187

Turkish Grand Prix - driver preview quotes 


23 August 2006 




They’ve enjoyed the break, but now it’s time to get back to business. The Formula One drivers return to the cockpit this weekend for the second running of the Turkish Grand Prix, staged at one of the most thrilling venues on the calendar, Istanbul Park… 

Ralf Schumacher, Toyota
2005 Qualifying - 9th, 2005 Race - 12th
"The Istanbul Park is an exciting, challenging circuit and something completely different to what we have seen with many modern tracks. There is a good mix of corners and the hills are unusual on today's calendar. The track surface is very smooth, there are big run-off areas and the facilities are good too. We should go to Turkey looking to come away with a good finish. We've continued to improve our performance as the season has gone on and apart from the problems we suffered in Hungary we have been fast at the last few races. We haven't brought home as many good results as we would have liked but the trend is clearly on its way up. The team has turned our situation around and it's a very good job that they have done. Now we have to build on that and come away with more points over the last few races."

Jarno Trulli, Toyota
2005 Qualifying - 5th, 2005 Race - 6th
"Toyota has made big steps forward in recent races and Bridgestone have also done a good job with the tyres. We could have achieved more in terms of results so we need to keep pushing for reliability. But our pace has improved thanks to the hard work of our technical team so I'm confident that we do well in Turkey. Lots of drivers were really impressed with the Istanbul Park circuit but it's not among my personal favourites. It is not the most difficult track we race on and it has only one really hard corner. That is a long left-hander which combines three corners together and is taken nearly flat in fourth or fifth gear. It is a quick and very challenging set of corners. The rest of the lap is relatively simple - although it runs anti-clockwise so the pressures on the neck are the opposite from usual. With all the progress we have made and another step due for Turkey we should aim to bring home another strong result on Sunday."

Mark Webber, Williams
2005 Qualifying - 7th, 2005 Race - DNF
“I’m certainly looking forward to getting back in the car after the break and it’s good to be resuming the season in Turkey as last year’s inaugural Grand Prix was a great hit with fans and drivers alike. It’s a track that provides a good challenge for the driver as it has a great mixture of straights, corners, crests and hills. Istanbul is also a fantastic city to spend a few days in prior to the race and hopefully I will be able to explore some more of the historic sites. Last year, we visited the World War I graves at Gallipoli, which was a very moving experience. 

“It’s hard to predict how competitive we’ll be next weekend but I hope we’ll have an uneventful raceday so we can demonstrate our potential to run strongly towards the front. Obviously there hasn’t been any testing during the break, but the boys at the factory have been working hard so we should be well prepared as we head into the final part of the season.” 

Nico Rosberg, Williams
2005 Qualifying - NA, 2005 Race - NA
“I hope things will change for the team because luck just hasn’t been on our side recently. Our car has definitely shown progress in recent races, particularly in Magny-Cours and at Hockenheim where we really made some good steps forward, so I hope this carries through. We haven’t been able to test before Turkey but I know the guys in the factory have been working really hard. I’ve had a great break between the two races, catching up with friends and just relaxing. As for Turkey, it’s a great track. I did ok there last year in GP2, my car broke while I was in the lead in the first race but I then came from last through to 3rd despite the rain in the 2nd race. Overall, I just hope we have a good race this weekend because everyone deserves it.” 

Rubens Barrichello, Honda
2005 Qualifying - 11th, 2005 Race - 10th
"It was good to visit Turkey for the first time last year. The circuit is fantastic and I was really impressed by the facilities and the layout. The undulations of the track make it very exciting and challenging from a driver's viewpoint and there are some good overtaking opportunities. It is also quite tough physically and we're expecting the race to be run in hot temperatures so it was important to keep training between the races, although the break has been good to recharge and get ready for this weekend. We showed a real improvement in Germany and Hungary so although we have done no testing prior to this race, we will be hoping to carry this performance forward to Turkey."

Jenson Button, Honda
2005 Qualifying - 13th, 2005 Race - 5th
"It feels like it's been a complete whirlwind since our first win together two weeks ago but now that I've had the chance to celebrate properly and a week or so of rest and relaxation, I'm ready to get back in the car again and make the most of the remaining five races. There have been some very special moments over the past couple of weeks and I'll remember those for ever but it's time now to crack on with the Turkish Grand Prix and the rest of the season. In Hungary, everything came together for us when it counted and it has given the whole team renewed motivation. We never doubted our potential but now we know we are winners. There are likely to be challenging times again over the coming races but our car is well-suited to the Istanbul Park Circuit and we are capable of a good result there. I really enjoyed the circuit last year and had a good race so I'm looking forward to the weekend."

Nick Heidfeld, BMW Sauber
2005 Qualifying - 6th, 2005 Race - DNF
“The Turkish Grand Prix brings to mind first and foremost the traffic chaos you have to battle your way through to get from the circuit into town and vice-versa. Last year I hired a mobile home to be able to sleep at the track, although the city of Istanbul is really beautiful and has a lot of attractions.

“It is possible to overtake on the new track, which is positive. It has a really long straight and a very fast and difficult corner with several apexes. That’s turn 8, which I’m really looking forward to. From slow to high-speed turns, Istanbul has everything. My third place in Hungary was a brilliant result for our young team. I hope we get some good results in Istanbul as well.”

Robert Kubica, BMW Sauber
2005 Qualifying - NA, 2005 Race - NA
“Of course I am very much looking forward to my second Formula One race. After the Hungarian Grand Prix I was not too happy about my driving because I made some mistakes. But on the other hand I saw under these conditions others made mistakes too, and I was also able to show some good driving. However, I learnt a lot in Hungary and this will help for the next grand prix. I have never raced in Istanbul; actually, I have never been to Istanbul at all. I watched last year’s race on TV and I appreciated the layout of the track that provides overtaking opportunities, which always make for good racing.

“I have the impression that in Turkey the interest in F1 is increasing, as is the case in Poland now. Things change as soon as people have a relation to the sport - either due to a Grand Prix or a driver."

Tiago Monteiro, Midland
2005 Qualifying - 14th, 2005 Race - 15th
"Istanbul levels the playing field a bit between all the drivers in Formula One, because it's still relatively new. It's a fantastic circuit - definitely my kind of track - and the only place where I have as much experience as any of the older drivers. I had a reasonable race here last year and enjoy the city, as well, so I'm looking forward to a good weekend. I've had a good break since Hungary, and taking part in the street demonstration in Rotterdam was a fantastic way to gear back up for racing. The team has been busy working on developments to the car, so I am keen to get back on the track and see what we can do."

Christijan Albers, Midland
2005 Qualifying - 15th, 2005 Race - DNF
"I've had a pretty busy break since Hungary but the highlight was definitely the Bavaria City Racing event in Rotterdam! It was amazing to take the M16 around the city streets and to drive in front of so many of my fans. There was a great atmosphere in the city and the team put on such a fantastic show. The rest of the time I spent working on my fitness and preparing for the remaining five races of the season, which will include some very challenging circuits. Istanbul will be a good place to match ourselves to our rivals and I hope that our developments will have further improved our position."

Giorgio Mondini, third driver, Midland
2005 Qualifying - NA, 2005 Race - NA
"It will be good to get back in the car, as I haven`t filled the Friday driver role since Indianapolis. Istanbul is a new track, so I won`t feel too disadvantaged having to learn the circuit. There are some technical sections and a variety of gradients to handle, but I feel I am up to the challenge. The team still has a lot to learn about the set-up required there, so the Friday role will be as important as ever. As usual, I`m really looking forward to it."

Takuma Sato, Super Aguri
2005 Qualifying - 20th, 2005 Race - 9th
“I stayed in Europe for the summer break - chilling and enjoying spending time with my family. I am extremely excited about the Turkish Grand Prix because we will have a further aero update for the SA06 to complete our new car package. We have not been able to test the car during the break so we shall have to see how it performs when we reach Turkey this week. Istanbul Park is one of the most interesting circuits on the F1 calendar because it has got a unique layout - long, high-speed corners; a challenging technical section and an undulating track with good overtaking opportunity . The new car package should improve our performance through the medium to high-speed corners which require efficient aero dynamics, so I am very much looking forward to challenge at the Turkish Grand Prix.”

Sakon Yamamoto, Super Aguri
2005 Qualifying - NA, 2005 Race - NA
“During the break I returned to Japan and relaxed with my family and friends. I am excited by the prospect of driving the SA06 with the new aero package. When the rear suspension and gearbox package was introduced in Germany I could really feel the difference. I am confident the new additions will also be a big improvement. It is the first time I will visit Turkey and I will prepare for the race carefully. I look forward to meeting Turkish F1 fans and experiencing the culture.”

Fernando Alonso, Renault
2005 Qualifying - 3rd, 2005 Race - 2nd
“Istanbul Park is a very wide, modern circuit and there are plenty of overtaking opportunities. Parts of it are like a classic circuit such as Spa. It features some special corners as well, which are blind when you go into them, so it's quite different to what we normally find on a new track. And of course, there is turn 8, which is a very long left-hander where we will probably be flat out with the V8 this year, with lateral loadings of 4G. It's a fun circuit, and this will be one of the season's important races. This type of circuit suits our car, and Michelin will bring good tyres. So we need to concentrate on our job, put the package together and make no mistakes. Then let's see what the race brings!”

Giancarlo Fisichella, Renault
2005 Qualifying - 2nd, 2005 Race - 4th
“I like Istanbul Park a lot to be honest. It is one of the new generation circuits, and I felt comfortable straight away last year when I started running there. I started from the front row as well, and the car felt pretty good. I am confident we can be competitive in Turkey this year. There are some good corners and turn 8 is certainly the hardest on the whole circuit. It's a very long left-hander that we take at nearly 250 km/h. We have between 4 and 4.5G on our bodies for about 7 seconds - which means that your neck is hurting by the end of the race! So you need good physical preparation for this race, maybe even more than the last few races.”

Kimi Raikkonen, McLaren
2005 Qualifying - 1st, 2005 Race - 1st
“Although it is great for the team to have the short break, I am looking forward to getting back to racing, particularly as we are in Turkey this time out. The Istanbul Speed Park is a terrific circuit, it is demanding on the cars, but great fun to drive, with lots of different types of corner, some straights and elevation changes. All the ups and downs of the track don’t really affect the set up; they just make it more interesting to drive. There are some chances to overtake, a couple of examples are into the first corner, which I found to my cost last year, and along the long stretch that takes you into the low speed turn 12. The corner that everyone was talking about after last year’s race was the double apex left of 7/8. I think it was bumpier than we expected, and because it is such a long, fast corner if you don’t get the line exactly right or lift or accelerate at the wrong moment you will get bounced off the circuit. We exit the turn flat out at 310km/h, and it is vital to have been able to get to this speed as it takes you onto one of the short straights at the back of the track. I took the maiden pole and victory at the Istanbul Speed Park last year, and it would be fantastic to repeat it in 2006. The car again felt strong in Hungary and we had good pace, so we will all be pushing hard towards this.”

Pedro de la Rosa, McLaren
2005 Qualifying - NA, 2005 Race - NA
“I cannot wait to race at the Istanbul Speed Park, it is a fantastic track, I had a lot of fun driving it in my role as Friday driver last year. It is however quite precise from a set-up perspective, although this year we of course have data about the track before we arrive. It was awesome to get the podium at the Hungaroring and my aim is now of course to get one step higher. Along with Imola and Interlagos, the track runs anticlockwise and another key factor is the bumps. These have an influence on set-up, mostly for aero, and as a result we will run with less front wing than at tracks with a smoother characteristic such as Magny-Cours. However a compromise has to be found, because we also want a lot of front end for turn 8 in particular, as it is such a long corner onto a straight, and you need the speed, but if you have too much the car will pick up over the bumps and throw the back of the car out.”

Michael Schumacher, Ferrari
2005 Qualifying - 19th, 2005 Race - DNF
"I think things are looking good. We recall well how Magny-Cours was demanding and how at Hockenheim we dominated. There was also the race at the Hungaroring where, leaving aside the weather, things went our way (though the race showed how decisive a role the weather can play). Overall, it is tough to predict the relative strength of the teams as they alter according to the track. I think that we should be competitive at the weekend. After all, our potential is as high as ever."


----------



## dougtheengineer

reyrey said:


> What he did to Hockenheim was a sin.


I didn't want to go back through all the pages of text, so I don't know if the quoted comment had been said before....but I totally agree with it.

Hockenheim was one of the coolest tracks back when it went miles into the woods. It was great for the same reason Spa is great. The alterations made were awful, it is now a course like any of the new ones....China, Bahrain, Malaysia, they're all the same.....they don't have that unique feeling that others good. Just look at the aerial photo, it says enough. Great facilities does not mean great racing.

Also anyone who chose Hungaroring for this should be whipped, lol. 1 spot to pass on the course makes race day pretty dull.


----------



## skaP187

Turkey is not a bad course, it has 4 points where they go over 300 km per hour, top 326 km per hour, they have one bad ass left corner they go in with 230 km/h and leave with 305 km/h. not exectly a boring circuit MOP.


----------



## www.sercan.de

thanks skaP187
as we can see the majority of the drivers like the track

Because of its a new one its so wide IMO??!!


----------



## skaP187

I quess so! If you have to make one anyway, do it right!


----------



## coth

majority who like are not real fans of f1. just some fans of shumi, alonso etc. they don't know what is f1, they don't know what is f1 spirit etc etc etc

@dougtheengineer
absolutely!


----------



## SE9

I agree with what was said about Hockenheim. As I said previously, I choose Spa.

Crash at the beginning of Spa 1998, one of the best races of modern times:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SlPiSh3U4g

(English commentary / Crash starts at 46 seconds)

Schumacher and Coulthard collide in 1998, resulting in a confrontation between the two in the pits, later in the race:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2s2W-JfAUI


----------



## Massilia

^^
Went for Spa for it embodies the F1 spirit (ahhh the Raidillon de l'Eau Rouge :cheers: )

Cancelling Spa from the calendar is another sin of modern F1.


----------



## [email protected]

Monaco for sure


----------



## AdamChobits

bobo_greek said:


> wasnt greece meant to get a grand prix circuit?


It was Russia and India who want a GP, although there aren't anything official.


----------



## AdamChobits

I don't like Bahrain, but Istambul is a different thing. Istambul is the best work of that guy in recent years.


----------



## skaP187

There were planns for a wicked circuit in Madrid, there are planns for a GP in Valencia too, kind o'Monaco stylo along the newly build harbour for the america's cup, we'll see.


----------



## coth

Adam_Woowei said:


> It was Russia and India who want a GP, although there aren't anything official.


Russia want to return GP of course. Last GP was 91 years ago before communists. And there was official negotiations with Ecclestone. But unfortunately without positive result. Moscow Government and Ecclestone are weren't able to divide incomes in 2001. There are some tracks are planned in Russia that will be ready for F1 (hope not Tilke's work). Russia is in priority list of F1. Plus if not to forget rumors about agreement between Putin, Ecclestone and Blair - London get Olympic games and Russia get F1.


----------



## Very Controversial

Monaco, Belgium, Turkey and Bahrain.


----------



## Jackie003

Have to go with CIRCUIT GILLE VILLENUEVE in MONTREAL, CANADA.

second, Monaco.


----------



## coth

Very Controversial said:


> Monaco, Belgium, Turkey and Bahrain.


Are you sure? I can't imagine people who can like both absolutely different type of tracks - classic circuits like Monte-Carlo and Spa and rubbish autodromes like Istanbul and Sakhir. Even look at a poll. There are two absolutely distinct groups - one is f1 racing fans and second is modern fans of some branded drivers and that looking on f1 like on just a show.


----------



## coth

@auslankan
they don't

@skaP187
You have voted only for Istanbul. It says enough. You are not really a fan of Grand Prix, but of some driver, don't you?


----------



## skaP187

Yep I have voted Istanbul Park, great track.
Considering the term real fan, I watch every race, also when the time is not that relaxed, (Japan, Malasia, China). I gues you can't call me a real fan because I like football more, but some friends of mine are (you know the tipes that look up all great cars on the internet and start jurking off... yep some kind of friends but a'right). These guys gave me some of the fever, but I still don't jurk of on a Ferari or something.
Look you can look at a circuit at two ways. Historicly or which circuits produce the best races. Look Monaco great history, but the qualifying result might as well be the end result, it is plain boring. If there are cars who are a good match for eachother then Isatanbul park is a great track. a lot of points where you can take over, a crazy long high speed left corner and super modern. yep I like it! 
is that good enough explenation for you?


----------



## 909

auslankan said:


> The drivers rate Albert Park in Melbourne Australia as their favorite track.


Spa and Suzaka are the most populair among the drivers. That are two of my favorite tracks. I am not a big fan of the modern circuits designed by Hermann Tilke.


----------



## renco

Spa all the way


----------



## earthJoker

Spa


----------



## rantanamo

spa. Love to see the cars go up eau rouge(sp?)


----------



## ryanr

coth said:


> Old Fuji was good. But they have rebuilt it recently so it looks like "modern" shitty autodromes now...


I agree...Fuji was a good track until Tilke touched it. but even then, Suzuka has always been better.

Tilke's modern circuits lack character and challenging corners like eau rouge, 130R, parabolica, etc... Turkey's turn 8 is a step in the right direction though.


----------



## CborG

I think the circuits should be more hilly too, which make them much more exciting. The new ones all look flat, just like hungaroring and magny-cours btw.

Maybe a new F1 circuit in Andorra?


----------



## andysimo123

All the new circuits are rubbish, on half of them you can't even over take. The best one is Monaco by a country mile.


----------



## Isaac Newell

Spa without a doubt. Dry on one side, wet on the other. Only the best drivers win on that one.


----------



## JAKJ

[Gioяgos];10268444 said:


> Indeed.


Some pics:

The f1 God himself!

























The rescently retired Schumacher from a different angle..


----------



## skaP187

CborG said:


> I think the circuits should be more hilly too, which make them much more exciting. The new ones all look flat, just like hungaroring and magny-cours btw.
> 
> Maybe a new F1 circuit in Andorra?


You are write about the tracks should be more hilly, always cool not beeing able to see where you have to go with 200+ km/h


----------



## KK

Definetle Spa, the best circuit there is. 

Eau Rouge :yes:


----------



## Principes

Monaco, is by far the Greatest, and renowned. The set up and backdrop is just something else.

P.


----------



## skaP187

Monaco is history and history alone in my opinion. Now a days it has nothing to do with F1 racing, the races are boring. Still it is great to watch but more because of the circus around it then the race itself. I know this is swearing in a church but that's the way I think about it.
To be clear i do not think they should not race anymore in Monaco, therefor it is too much a tradition.


----------



## skaP187

This one would be nice...
















They have planns for it (about 100 years now) near Madrid, Spain


----------



## BoNduRanT

Looks good. I wish they could build it sooner. We need a different F1 venue for Spain.


----------



## M.o.G

I vote for BIC


----------



## Sparks

andysimo123 said:


> All the new circuits are rubbish, on half of them you can't even over take. The best one is Monaco by a country mile.


That's a bit of a contradiction there Andy, given that Monaco is practically impossible to overtake on.


----------



## Alle

andysimo123 said:


> All the new circuits are rubbish, on half of them you can't even over take. The best one is Monaco by a country mile.


The new circuits have been designed to have a lot of places with big chances to overtake. Havn't they?


----------



## Thermo

Spa. Obviously.


----------



## Liwwadden

Spa. No doubt about it.


----------



## HoldenV8

I voted for Monaco because of its obvious history but as a race track its sadly lacking in just about everything. Speed, space, safety, overtaking etc.

Realistically I would have to say Spa, the OLD Hockenhiem, the OLD Nurburgring, Silverstone before it was butchered, Watkins Glen, Paul Ricard and the chicane-less Monza.

But above all, Adelaide. Hey, I can love my own city's circuit if I want to.


----------



## coth

spa was great. but they have finished it. it was completely killed finally last year. blanchimont and the bus stop was ruined now completely... 

start/finish straight as well, afaik...


----------



## coth

old spa





old kyalami





old hockenheim. it was a crime to kill it.









old silverstone


----------



## Glodenox

Spa. Never a dull race in Spa, nice scenery, nice circuit, ...
I'm not too sure about the recent changes, but let's hope it's a change for the better. It's a bit of history that got changed, but I don't think that's such tragedy. As long as the Eau Rouge remains such a challenging turn, all is fine 

Spa has always been many driver's favourite as it - more than usual - depends on the driver's skills how well he will perform. It took a long time until drivers could take the Eau Rouge flat out and with upcoming regulations on downforce it will probably become extremely hard to keep taking it flat out.

I would've chosen Monaco as well, but it would just be for the history and extremely nice setting. The race itself is usually not that special.

Bahrain... meh... Nice that they managed to make a F1 circuit in the desert, but its not that challenging.

Turkey? It often looks like a collection of other circuit's curves. Especially that one on the hill that looks *so* much like the Eau Rouge (recently found out some people call it the "Faux Rouge" :lol: ). Only the 8th turn is special to see.

- Greetz Glodenox


----------



## coth

^sadly spa was rebuilt last year into modern autodrome, so it's not so nice like before. there is nothing special now, except of it classic length - 7km.


----------



## The Vladchauer

INTERLAGOS,BRASIL


----------



## CORLEONE

Check the new circuit in Valencia Spain for the next F1 Season!!!!


----------



## Skyprince

Bahrain.

The podium and the shape of the circuit looks amaaaazing !


----------



## CORLEONE




----------



## CORLEONE

I don´t know how to put a youtube video in the thread so check this link to see the New circuit...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdagOjuXKr8


----------



## Arkdriver

bahrain, sepang and new circuit abu dhabi is built by the same company..WCT Engineering of Malaysia


----------



## Red85

ssangyongs said:


> bahrain, sepang and new circuit abu dhabi is built by the same company..WCT Engineering of Malaysia


designed by the same person, Herman Tilke

correct me if im wrong


----------



## an-148

Spa-Francorchamps , naturally !


----------



## Calvin W

Why are the US and Canadian circuits, lumped together?

Montreal is magnificent where as Indy is nothing special.


----------



## patroeski

My vote goes to spa

They are rebuilding, but they choose te built the new stands and pitlane in the same style as the old ones. I don't really like what they have done with the bus-stop-chicane but when you look at the old FI-pit you can't say that this isn't an improvment.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

I look like Spa Circuit and Shanghai International Circuit 

Spa : difficult road!!
SIC : beautiful!!

I think vote : Spa!! :cheers:


----------



## ANTIEMO

I love the atmosphere of Bahrains´s international.

But the course I still prefere Monte Carlo.

A like to watch the races in Istambul as well


----------



## yashchauhan

*Greater Noida-Formula One Circuit-(1,50,000)*

To be done by 2011 to host 2011 Grand Prix....:banana::banana:

















































large ones...
























































Actual F1 site...leveling work has been done....


----------



## yashchauhan

City Profile...

Greater Noida (GN) (Hindi: नोएडा (Nōēḍā)) is located in the Gautam Budh Nagar district of the north Indian state of Uttar Pradesh (UP). It is under the purview of the National Capital Region (NCR) of India. It is located about 40-kilometre (25 mi) south-east of New Delhi and about 20-kilometre (12 mi) south-east of Noida, one of the largest industrial townships in Asia.





































Greater NOida expressway...









it is well connected to DELHI with number of highways expressways and train and metro system....


----------



## yashchauhan

*2011 Grand Prix India: Details of Formula 1 Racing Track at Noida*

*Yet another masterpiece by the legendary track designer Hermann Tilke is getting ready for its solo race next year 32 Km outside the national capital.
*
The Formula 1 track in Greater Noida is designed to be *5.1 Km long and contains 16 corners.* The cars are expected to lap at an average speed of *210 kmph around.* The track is one of *the fastest in the world*, with the cars reaching *320 kmph *in the main straight before braking into turn 4.

The designers have taken inputs from the teams’ simulator test runs for refining their track layout and have put the data into good use by modifying turn turn 7 and turn 3 to increase overtaking opportunities.

The state of the art curved roof grand stand, located near turn 10 and 11, has a capacity of* 30,000* people bringing the total capacity of the track to a staggering *1,20,000.*

With Karun coming into F1 and an Indian team – Force India F1 showing some great racing on the track, organizers feel that filling up the seats wont’ be a major task for them.

Track boss Mark Hughes said “Karun’s presence on the F1 grid has certainly whipped up a lot of interest in India. The feedback from the teams has also been very encouraging and we hope the race will speak for itself.”






*
Formula 1 Indian Grand Prix to be held in October 2011 at Jaypee Greater Noida*

When Bernie gave the thumbs up for the *Indian GP to be held in 2011*, after years of speculation first with the location and then with meddling from the Govt. of India, who effectively stated that F1 isn’t a sport, there were cheers from the organizers and fans alike.

The organizers are going to be a consortium called *JPSK Sports*, which is owned by the *Jaypee Group*. They are investing a sum close to *$350 Mill*. The track is coming up at a location *35k’s outside Delhi in Greater Noida and it is called Sports City*. So, anyone who is in the region please snoop around and get some pics please. (We Will not be held responsible for you being caught trespassing, of course. But we will be glad to give you credit for trying! ) The complex will also house a 100,000 seating cricket stadium! (No surprises there).

Coming to the matter of interest, the Vice President of JPSK Sports, who have signed a 10-year deal to host the event, explained and stated, “We fully expect the race to go ahead next October. We expect to complete construction by July 2011 and, once the FIA (F1 governing body) has given its approval, we can finalize training for marshals, track officials and medical staff in time for an October race.”

The track is being designed by F1 architect *Hermann Tilke*, who is effectively the father of modern F1 circuits. He has designed circuits such as Sepang, Shanghai, the Yas Marina, Sakhir Intl in Bahrain, Turkey, Valencia and Korea! The Indian venue should allow a capacity crowd of 120,000.

The track is supposed to be around 5.5 kilometers in length and is expected to have the second fastest average speed of any circuit on the calendar behind Monza! Wow, now that is something to definitely look forward to. Considering that the world’s best designers in Hermann Tilke and his No. 2 Mark Hughes are at the helm of things, we can definitely hope to get the circuit in mint condition by the proposed date. But the task of training Paramedics and Race Marshals is something on a different level altogether. This is when petrol heads who want to be part of something big, and who know something about F1 other than Ferrari and Schumacher should rise and be counted.

So, let us start counting down to hearing the roar of those magnificent V8’s and let’s drown them in the sound of the foghorns!


----------



## mihai_alex

I guess the circuit is ok.The Indian GP is a move to win a large fan base,considering Formula 1 already has Force India and Chandhok.


----------



## Lucky Luke

I don't like the twisty part. Rest of the track is okay


----------



## pachecohv

What kind of number is 1,50,000? Is 1,050,000? or 150,000?


----------



## yashchauhan

pachecohv said:


> What kind of number is 1,50,000? Is 1,050,000? or 150,000?


 the latter one....its 1 lakh(100 thousand) and 50,000


----------



## Scba

That's a helluva big complex.


----------



## anze

great project


----------



## Andre_idol

Looks good :yes:


----------



## yashchauhan

a stadium of 100,000 capacity is also coming up with a karting zone,golf corse and horse racing track!...


----------



## yashchauhan

Updates by *Indian Rockstars*

This where the trck will be laid...

90% of EARTHING has been completed.. + LEVELING too...

as per the Site Chief Engineer...Shaporji Pallonji have got just 11 months to complete the whole arena....and the guy said that it will be completed in next 9 months though....cheers.










Grand stands coming up in the background



















The GRAND STAND and PIT STOP Arena pics...follows














































More pics of Pit Stop Arena



















more updates


----------



## Alx-D

Sweet, another generic track in asia


----------



## yashchauhan




----------



## bing222

Amazing race track and nice photos


----------



## yashchauhan

THIS PROJECT WILL SURELY PUT A SMALL CITY LIKE GREATER NOIDA ON THE WORLD'S MAP!


----------



## Indian Rockstars

yashchauhan said:


> THIS PROJECT WILL SURELY PUT A SMALL CITY LIKE GREATER NOIDA ON THE WORLD'S MAP!


Its a part of Delhi NCR...already on the Map...


----------



## yashchauhan

^^^but not internationally recognized...


----------



## shreyansh

Is it just the F1 track which they are gonna complete in a year or the whole project ?


----------



## eMKay

It's alright. Huge F1 track projects seem like a waste of money to me. And they could have at least spelled "brake" correctly on the track elevation plan.


----------



## rantanamo

eMKay said:


> It's alright. Huge F1 track projects seem like a waste of money to me. And they could have at least spelled "brake" correctly on the track elevation plan.


Compared to an oval I disagree. Tons of international series that road race. Whomever builds one in the US will have every major series at their track + driving schools, plus private club rentals, plus auto manufacturer testing. Gold mine for some rich bastard.


----------



## caduroxbr

Interlagos and Singapore.



INTERLAGOS THE BEST CIRCUIT (best races like 08 finals)

img]http://www.autodromointerlagos.com/sgw/data/1/galeria/86/ffb275440115149ef5479ee98319f871.jpg[/img]



















http://www.autodromointerlagos.com/site/galeria.php









http://www.arpensp.org.br/principal/pagina_imprimir.cfm?tipo_layout=BC&pagina_id=226









http://www.waram.org/tag/interlagos/









http://www.jornale.com.br/afonso/2008/10/28/interlagos-novo/


----------



## Vrooms

*MARINA BAY STREET CIRCUIT SINGAPORE*


----------



## ezran.d.b

I've heard that Manila is planning to have an f1 circuit........what do u think?


----------



## Vrooms

ezran.d.b said:


> I've heard that Manila is planning to have an f1 circuit........what do u think?


Street circuit??


----------



## Sagaris

ezran.d.b said:


> I've heard that Manila is planning to have an f1 circuit........what do u think?


Everyplace and their grandmother's house are planning to have an F1 circuit these days.


----------



## Livno80101

They are planing one in Croatia, too. For start, it could host Moto GP races or touring cars races, and later (maybe, in some crazy world) F1. It is planned to be built near Zagreb, in place called Bistra. Apparently, Herman Tilke could design it. :lol:


And my favorites are Albert Park, and Sepang.


----------



## coth

ezran.d.b said:


> I've heard that Manila is planning to have an f1 circuit........what do u think?


Hardly possible. We have 19 grand prix with 20 maximum possible. There are 2 already signed for a future (India and USA) and 1 pending signing today (Russia). There are simply no rooms in the calendar. Valencia can be canceled for good. But that's just one circuit. That means USA Grand Prix will most probably replace Canadian Grand Prix. Malaysian Grand Prix is also under questions. Indian Grand Prix is looking to replace it.


----------



## RobH

Removing Montreal would be a travesty. It's a superb circuit with superb support from the Canadian crowds.

So coth, do we know whether Sochi will build a new circuit or go for a street circuit?


----------



## stevensp

For sure Spa . Belgium

ok I live in belgium so maybe I answer a bit subjective...
but its a wonderful technical circuit...which always brings a great race..
drivers love it asewll


----------



## ultEmate

RobH said:


> Removing Montreal would be a travesty. It's a superb circuit with superb support from the Canadian crowds.
> 
> So coth, do we know whether Sochi will build a new circuit or go for a street circuit?











Proposed circuit. 5,5 km, by Hermann Tilke.


----------



## coth

RobH said:


> Removing Montreal would be a travesty. It's a superb circuit with superb support from the Canadian crowds.
> 
> So coth, do we know whether Sochi will build a new circuit or go for a street circuit?


For sure I agree that Montreal is fanstastic circuit. New Austin is Tilkecrapdrome.

Sochi is a high-speed street circuit with long straights and just few low-speed corners around Olympic Park.
1/3 is a permanent circuit, 2/3 is street circuit with about 1/4 on public streets.

Contract signed for 2014-2020.

Ironically Grand Prix returns to Russia 100 years after last Russian GP. It's a first time when you will see Cyrillics on grand prix intro - Гран При России.


----------



## Patrick

Spa is great! So beautifully merged with the hilly landscape :lovethem::lovethem:


----------



## alabro

Is there nobody else in the world trusted to design an F1 circuit other than Herman Tilke?!

It's getting too samey with so many new tracks offering too many similarities. F1 needs more of a variety in terms of spectacles and challenges.


----------



## coth

Tilke is Bernie's friend. That's the reason he is main architect of circuits nowadays.


----------



## T74

the criteria for which GP's get dropped will not be about the track, the local support, or the popularity of the race.....it will be about how big a bag of money the host is willing to pay Bernie.

Melbourne has been threatened several times with losing our race to Indonesia or Russia unless we upped the fee and switched to a night race (fee was upped, race was moved to twilight in a compromise). Reality is though sooner or later the new circuit will have a money bag too big for Bernie to ignore and Albert Park will get the ass


----------



## johncreasy

Disneyland pulls out of French GP race The company Lagardere Sports and Disneyland Paris have abandoned their project to hold the French Grand Prix, saying that the event is not economically viable. The plan was for a race in 2010 but it seems that the local government was not willing to come up with the funding because of fears that the local population would object to the event. This means that there is not going to be a French Grand Prix in either 2013 or 2016.
The project was headed by former world champion Alain Prost and was one of the six that were in competition for the event. The deal was for Lagardere to come up with around $80m in finance with Disney providing the land.
The latest rumours suggest that the project that will now become the favourite is the one in departement of the Yvelines, to the west of Paris, in the valley of the River Seine, at Flins. This is understood to have the support of French Prime Minister Francois Fillon.


----------



## TheoG

ultEmate said:


> Proposed circuit. 5,5 km, by Hermann Tilke.


Looks quite good, that first corner, if the tracks going clockwise, looks mildly awesome.

And to coth, personally, I think the new American track looks pretty good too, it has versions of the Maggots/Becketts complex at Silverstone, Turn 8 at Turkey and massive elevation changes. The Indian track looks quite good too. All better than Korea, Valencia, China, 2010 Bahrain, etc.

Me guessing first to go will be Shanghai, it's only contracted for another year, it's a crap track and the organisers make losses from it year on year because no-one comes. Second, hopefully, will be Valencia, which is, let's be honest, a race around an industrial wasteland which needs someone to go a**e over t**s to make a race interesting. Third should be Hungary, the tracks too small and twisty for F1 cars, there's nowhere to overtake and the facilities are from the 1980's. After that, it's anyone's guess.


----------



## coth

TheoG said:


> Looks quite good, that first corner, if the tracks going clockwise, looks mildly awesome.
> 
> And to coth, personally, I think the new American track looks pretty good too, it has versions of the Maggots/Becketts complex at Silverstone, Turn 8 at Turkey and massive elevation changes. The Indian track looks quite good too. All better than Korea, Valencia, China, 2010 Bahrain, etc.
> 
> Me guessing first to go will be Shanghai, it's only contracted for another year, it's a crap track and the organisers make losses from it year on year because no-one comes. Second, hopefully, will be Valencia, which is, let's be honest, a race around an industrial wasteland which needs someone to go a**e over t**s to make a race interesting. Third should be Hungary, the tracks too small and twisty for F1 cars, there's nowhere to overtake and the facilities are from the 1980's. After that, it's anyone's guess.


Austin track is way too slow with almost no points to overtake. Half of the track is like roller coaster.


----------



## TheoG

coth said:


> Austin track is way too slow with almost no points to overtake. Half of the track is like roller coaster.


I can see 3 very good overtaking spots - the first corner, the hairpin after the S curves and the slow corner after the massive straight after that. Whilst the Sochi track looks quick and fun to drive, it doesn't have as many obvious overtaking opportunities. 

And who said that if a track is like a rollercoaster it's a bad thing. It's a feature common among the best tracks in the world - Spa, the Nordschleife etc.


----------



## fidalgo

TheoG said:


> Third should be Hungary, the tracks too small and twisty for F1 cars, there's nowhere to overtake and the facilities are from the 1980's. After that, it's anyone's guess.


Hungary will never be dropped
bernie is one of the promoters


----------



## coth

First hairpin is blind. You hardly can overtake there. You can't overtake in those S curves either.

Image is in perspective. The straight between 11 and 12 corners is nearly twice longer than between 20 and 1. So an only real place to overtake is T12. T11 has relative high possibilities to overtake. Medium possibilities for T6. You can also overtake on the straight between T11 and T12.











Green is where you should break. You can overtake on a long straight between 16 and 2. You can overtaken at breaking at corner 2. You can overtake on straight between 2 and 5, then on breaking at 5. Medium possibilities to overtake at 11. Then you can overtake between 11 and 13, then at 13 or 14, depends on how fast will 13 be. Also very low possibilities at 16.











There is a large difference between Spa, Nordschleife and Tilke's tracks - Spa and Nordschleife are fast and long roller coasters. Corners are fast and protracted.


----------



## TheoG

coth said:


> First hairpin is blind. You hardly can overtake there. You can't overtake in those S curves either.
> 
> Image is in perspective. The straight between 11 and 12 corners is nearly twice longer than between 20 and 1. So an only real place to overtake is T12. T11 has relative high possibilities to overtake. Medium possibilities for T6. You can also overtake on the straight between T11 and T12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green is where you should break. You can overtake on a long straight between 16 and 2. You can overtaken at breaking at corner 2. You can overtake on straight between 2 and 5, then on breaking at 5. Medium possibilities to overtake at 11. Then you can overtake between 11 and 13, then at 13 or 14, depends on how fast will 13 be. Also very low possibilities at 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a large difference between Spa, Nordschleife and Tilke's tracks - Spa and Nordschleife are fast and long roller coasters. Corners are fast and protracted.


Austin: Turn 1 is a decent spot, take Turn 1 at the old Osterreichring, blind, yet also a good overtaking opportunity, if you could squeeze past on the narrow pit straight. Turn 11, maybe not, it would be difficult to follow someone closely along the S curves. Turn 12, definitely.

Sochi: Possible at Turn 2, a good sized straight, although again, how easy it would be follow someone through Turn 16 is debatable, reminds me of the last corner at Hungary, kills the overtaking on the pit straight there. Doubt you could pass anyone at Turn 5, maybe if you were optimistic, not impossible, but difficult. Turn 13 and 14 are a no, I'm afraid, much too fast for overtaking, but too slow to stay flat, meaning that you don't have a proper straight to gain an advantage into Turn 14

Not trying to say one is better than the other, the Sochi one looks faster and more fun to drive, but the Austin one has more elevation changes and more
overtaking opportunities. Both look among Tilke's best, at this stage.


----------



## guy4versa4

in term of architecture i thinks f1 malaysia circuits is most beatiful


----------



## parcdesprinces

johncreasy said:


> This means that there is not going to be a French Grand Prix in either 2013 or 2016.


Well...we'll see  !

Anyway, I think/hope France will have its Grand Prix again !!! (what a shame for a race created in 1906, in a country who has almost invented that sport....: unlike some "newbies' countries" who have simply stolen the seats from the old and *founding* nations of F1...not to mention Automobile racing in general )


----------



## Qtya

fidalgo said:


> Hungary will never be dropped
> bernie is one of the promoters


Hungaroring has a contract until 2017.

About Bernie, it's maybe an urban legend, but it's said when he was flying back from Moscow, where the negotiations to organize a Soviet Grand Prix failed, he came up with the design of the track entirely on his own before landing in Budapest. I do not know if it's true or not but it's also said he drew the track on a handkerchief... :lol:


----------



## bthj

Mighty Zandvoort. Dropped of the calendar for the boring Hungaroring in '86.


----------



## AlekseyVT

fidalgo said:


> Hungary will never be dropped
> bernie is one of the promoters


In 1986 Hungarian GP was first race which was spent in the Socialistic state, in Eastern Europe (instead of planned Soviet GP). But now Russia will be have own GP in 2014. Therefore, in 2017 (when the contract will expire) Hungarian GP will be first candidate to exclude. IMHO.


----------



## T74

the Korean track looks great, I just wish the rain would stop so we could actually have a race :lol:


----------



## coth

They should remove corner 5, then the circuit would be much better. Just a one bunch of slow corners kills the speed on all circuit.


----------



## Capital78

Everything was awful! Just because of Bernie Ecclestone and his money! Formula should more in Europe, on those clasic tracks. Tilke's tracks are all the same, especialy Korean should have never been placed here.


----------



## RobH

I thought it looked pretty good, and the stands were pretty full. Better than a lot of new tracks. Let's see what it's like in the dry.


----------



## Suburbanist

I think F1 must run on newer tracks whenever possible. It's essential to attract new $$$ for today's costs. This being said, I don't like some of the "newer" circuits, like Valencia, Shangai or Abu Dahbi, but others are fine (like Turkey and Sepang).

Some circuits, like Spa or Monza, just cannot cope with higher demands of comfort and amenities for 21st Century F1. It is inevitable that they will disappear from schedule sooner or later. I know it is a paradox, but no matter how good a track is for racing, it must have facilities for the whole entourage, and some European circuits are missing it badly.


----------



## Capital78

There is no sport without tradition. Such exotic events are killing this sport!


----------



## Capital78

And when I see this pole voting about favourite F1 circuit, I feel angry because there is no Spa! The best circuit with the most legendary and most difficult corner - Eau Rouge!


----------



## TheoG

^^
It's because the poll is from 2006, when Spa was being rebuilt and wasn't on the calendar.


----------



## parcdesprinces

This thread lacks pics imho  !

So, here are some I took during my favorite GP :cheers::


----------



## Mr.Underground

coth said:


> Hardly possible. We have 19 grand prix with 20 maximum possible. There are 2 already signed for a future (India and USA) and 1 pending signing today (Russia). There are simply no rooms in the calendar. Valencia can be canceled for good. But that's just one circuit. That means USA Grand Prix will most probably replace Canadian Grand Prix. Malaysian Grand Prix is also under questions. Indian Grand Prix is looking to replace it.


Yep. At the moment we have 19 GP and are in program the circuit in Austin, Tx, Usa GP, the Indian GP, not so far from Delhi and Russian GP in Sochi and I think like you that these GP will replace Canadian GP, Malesia or Turkey GP and the boring Hungaroring.

But there is an other GP that you did't speak, the GP in Rome. Now the contract hasn't signed yet, but realize a GP in Rome is a desire of Ecclestone and I think could be realized in a few years. Monza will be GP Italy always, so GP in Rome could replace GP in Valencia like GP of Europe.

The location will not in the atmosphere of the ancient Rome, infact the location proposed is EUR district.


----------



## Avus

News from Bulgaria - truth ot not? 




> *US, Arab, Canadian Companies to Invest EUR 1 B in Bulgaria's Formula One Project*
> 
> October 28, 2010, Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _EABG representative Anwar Badwan, pictured here a press briefing in Sofia in September, is organizing an international consortium to invest in Bulgaria's Formula One track. Photo by BGNES_
> 
> Companies from Abu Dhabi, the USA, and Canada are to come together to form a consortium for investing in Bulgaria's circuit for Formula One and adjacent venues, Novinite.com (Sofia News Agency) learned.
> 
> In an exclusive interview for Novinite.com (Sofia News Agency), Bogdan Nikolov, Chairman of the Bulgarian Motorcycling Federation, revealed that the Abu Dhabi company EABG, which first expressed interest in investing in Bulgaria's F1 project in August 2010, will be forming a consortium of Arab, American and Canadian companies for investing in Bulgaria's future Formula One track.
> 
> Anwar Badwan, an adviser to EABG, who is organizing the consortium, confirmed for Novinite.com (Sofia News Agency) over the phone the information that US and Canadian companies will be participating in it.
> 
> The expected investment of the consortium in the Bulgarian Formula One track project could surpass EUR 1 B, including not just the circuit but an entire new town north of Sofia with 7000 luxury villa and a number of entertainment and shopping venues.
> 
> The representatives of the Abu Dhabi companies are said to have spent 20 days in the US negotiating for partnership with American and Canadian firms.
> 
> The head of the BMF, Bogdan Nikolov, who has been a major figure in initiating the project on Bulgaria's part, and has been involved in talks with FIA for a Bulgarian Formula One Grand Prix, told Novinite.com (Sofia News Agency) that the international consortium, and the Bulgarian government have to finalize their agreement, and then to sign a contract for hosting a Formula One Grand Prix with Bernard Ecclestone, the President and CEO of Formula One management and administration.
> 
> "Everything is almost ready. We have the project for the racetrack. There are four contracts to be signed – for TV rights, for commercial rights, for advertising, and the main one – for hosting the race. Those have been drafted. The contract for hosting is right here, sent to us by Mr. Ecclestone, we only need to write the name of the other party. So everything depends on whether we will make it. We still have time but it is not much," Nikolov said.
> 
> He pointed out that according to the talks the Bulgarian government will not contribute any funds but only non-cash assets to the future joint-stock company, namely, the 320-hectare plot of the former military air field at Dobroslavtsi near Sofia. It will also most likely provide a 10-year gratis period of tax exemption for the investors.
> 
> Nikolov revealed that the potential Bulgarian Formula One track, designed by Belgian specialists, will be absolutely unique in that it will be the only one in the world with heating of the asphalt covering, which should make it very attractive for tire producers to test their tires in various temperatures.
> 
> If the talks for the forming of the international consortium and the role of the Bulgarian government work out, FIA head Bernard Ecclestone should be expected in Sofia to sign the contract for the Bulgarian Grand Prix as of 2012 between November 15 and December 15, Nikolov said. Bulgaria is also expected to host a Moto GP race on the same track in 2012.
> 
> "The circuits for Moto GP and Formula One are basically the same with small differences in the safety zones. The safety zones for Moto GP tracks are larger and longer. We have created a project that meets the requirements of both FIA (Fédération Internationale de l'Automobile) and FIM (International Motorcycling Federation) for a circuit for Formula One and Moto GP. If 365 days in the year, the track must be in use 220 days in order to be a profitable investment. The climate in Sofia allows that," the BMF Chair said.
> 
> He also disclosed that the future Bulgarian Formula One track will be built to fit 100 000 spectators.





> *BMF Head Bodgan Nikolov: Bulgaria May End Up Hosting the Only Formula One Grand Prix in Eastern Europe*
> 
> October 28, 2010, Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Bogdan Nikolov, Chairman of the Bulgarian Motorcycling Federation. Photo by BGNES
> 
> Exclusive interview of Novinite.com (Sofia News Agency) with Bogdan Nikolov, Chairman of the Bulgarian Motorcycling Federation, on the project for the construction of a Formula One circuit in Bulgaria, near Sofia, and for hosting a Bulgarian Formula One Grand Prix._
> 
> _Nikolov has been a major figure in initiating the project on Bulgaria's part, and has been involved in talks with FIA for a Bulgarian Formula One Grand Prix. In August 2010, representatives of the Abu Dhabi consortium EABG (Emirates Associated Business Group), visited Sofia and expressed interest in investing in the project, meeting with the Bulgarian Prime Minister Boyko Borisov and Economy Minister Traicho Traikov._
> 
> *Where did the idea for hosting a Bulgarian Formula One Grand Prix come from? What have you made on it so far?*
> 
> We have been working on this project for more than 2 years because we signed a preliminary contract with FIM for a Moto GP race in Bulgaria starting in 2012.
> 
> The circuits for Moto GP and Formula One are basically the same with small differences in the safety zones. The safety zones for Moto GP tracks are larger and longer.
> 
> That is why when you build a MotoGP track, it works for Formula One races but when you build a track specially for Formula One it cannot be used for Moto GP races because of the safety zones. But it could be modified.
> 
> We have created a project that meets the requirements of both FIA (Fédération Internationale de l'Automobile) and FIM (International Motorcycling Federation) for a circuit for Formula One and Moto GP.
> 
> This is natural because every investor is interested in the return on investments, i.e. in the usability of the track so that it could be used more often and the profits could be bigger.
> 
> That is why a circuit must be fit to host Formula One, Moto GP, Superbike, Supersport, FIA GT2, and whatever other race you can think of.
> 
> Of 365 days in the year, the track must be in use 220 days in order to be a profitable investment. The climate in Sofia allows that. Some of the tracks in warmer climates are exceptions.
> 
> *Is that the unique thing about the future Bulgarian Formula One track – the design allowing for different races?*
> 
> The great thing about our project for hosting Formula One races is that we will have a kind of a monopoly since the Bulgarian Formula One circuit will be the first in the world with heating of the asphalt layer, sort-of like central heating of the asphalt covering.
> 
> This means that all companies producing tires will be eager to use our track in order to test their tires. On our track they will not be dependent on the atmospheric conditions to test their tires at various temperatures.
> 
> This is the great advantage of our project - because everybody who is building something new must aim at making it unique, and different from the others – so that we can attract tests and trainings. This is how the project for the circuit started.
> 
> Our first meeting with FIA for the project was in Monaco with the help of Mr. Giuseppe Longo, President of Youthstream, who holds the rights for Motocross and Supermoto, during an award ceremony with Prince Albert.
> 
> After that this idea turned into a project, we had Belgian experts develop it for us. To sum it up, we are moving a bit too slowly in time. Because there can be only 9 Formula One Grands Prix in Europe, and whoever manages to sign first a contract with FIA, will get to host a race.
> 
> Our draft contract to be signed is for 5 + 5 years, i.e. for 10 years. I think that Russian Prime Minister Putin signed the same kind of contract for the Russian track in Sochi but starting in 2014. Ours is for 2012.
> 
> So now we have until December 15, 2010, as deadline from Mr. Bernard Ecclestone, President and CEO of Formula One management and administration, to have all contracts signed. He is still expecting the Bulgarian side to tell him a date on which to come to Sofia to sign the contract.
> 
> As far as the investment is concerned, in preparation for the investment in the Formula One circuit near Sofia, a consortium of Arab, US, and Canadian companies is being built by those who are interested in investing.
> 
> Then, we have the Bulgarian state which is not providing funds for the project but is to provide the land – a plot of 320 hectares of the former military airport at Dobroslavtsi.
> 
> The only thing left now is for the consortium – I think its representative or representatives will arrive to Bulgaria in the coming weeks – to strike a deal with the Bulgarian government for the registration of a joint-stock company.
> 
> This is the idea of the Bulgarian government as a whole – not to make any spending for the project. But it will provide the land, and a gratis period for the investors, most likely 10 years, because this will be a large investment.
> 
> *What is the expected investment by the consortium?*
> 
> About EUR 1 B. Mr. Anwar Badwan, the representative of EABG, who is working on building the consortium, said it could even surpass EUR 1 B.
> 
> The track itself is the smallest thing here. It will cost about EUR 50 M. The building of the circuit in Qatar, for example, cost EUR 47 M.
> 
> But the idea of the consortium is to build an entire city, with 7000 VIP villas, an entire VIP quarter, plus all kinds of other entertainment venues. You can see something like that in Istanbul, close to Istanbul Park. Of course, for the time being, these are still just plans that are yet to materialize.
> 
> *What about the consortium - who will take part in it?*
> 
> The consortium will include American, Canadian and Arab companies. I cannot comment on which ones they are. They will announce them when they come over. The Arab representatives spent about 20 days in the USA in negotiations. They will soon be here to meet with the government in order to hammer out the details for the agreement – about a gratis period on the investment, etc. This is what the Prime Minister promised as well. After that, the state will start getting money from the taxes.
> 
> *So at the present moment, how likely would you say it is that Bulgaria will have a Formula One circuit and will host a Grand Prix race?*
> 
> Everything is almost ready. We have the project for the racetrack. There are four contracts to be signed – for TV rights, for commercial rights, for advertising, and the main one – for hosting the race. Those have been drafted.
> 
> The contract for hosting is right here, sent by Ecclestone, we only need to write the name of the other party. So everything depends on whether we will make it. We still have time but it is not much.
> 
> *What would say about the entire scandal in August with the threats against Mr. Badwan, etc? How did it affect the project? Did it delay it?*
> 
> I think it did indeed delay the project, and repulsed the people. Because it was not clear what Bulgaria wants – I even asked the journalists what Bulgaria really wanted. It seem as though we wanted these people not to invest their money here. They come here with their money and get scandals. After that I got bombarded with questions about what is going on!
> 
> *Where do you think this whole scandal came from?*
> 
> I think there are other competitive interests involved in it but that is not for me to say. I think these were Bulgarian interests directed against the Prime Minister, and with a competitive project but that is really not my business to comment on.
> 
> *With respect to the location of the track – why was Sofia selected? There were ideas for building the circuit near Varna or Pleven in the north?*
> 
> The location of the track was originally supposed to be near Varna, after the Asparuhovo quarter. But the new government decided it is better to build it in Sofia.
> 
> *Why?*
> 
> As the Chief Sofia Architect Petar Dikov said, there is nothing better than this that can happen to Sofia. The Formula One circuit will change the economy of Sofia and the entire country, the infrastructure.
> 
> Second, the spot near Varna was very complex to build on. Ecclestone's experts visited both locations, geodesy specialists inspected them. The spot near Varna demanded great modifications – at some spots it has a decline of 70 m, and an incline of 50 m - while with the spot in Sofia the main runway is in place from the military air field.
> 
> They told me the asphalt covering is in a great condition. There is electricity, gas supply, the Sofia beltway is just 2 km away. And it suits the capital city.
> 
> In Pleven, the spot was good but we could not meet some of the other requirements – to have at least 10 000 beds in four and five star hotels, and to have 2.5 million people living within 250 km.
> 
> We had a project for Pleven as well, but we had to be realistic. Of course, the investors would build new hotels etc, but the idea is that these should be in operation the entire year.
> 
> *There has been economic woes for the Turkish Grand Prix in Istanbul. Do you think the Formula One Grand Prix in Bulgaria will be profitable?*
> 
> If there is Formula One Grand Prix in Sofia, there won't be races on Istanbul Park and Hungaroring. We will be the only Grand Prix in Eastern Europe.
> 
> *Why? Why would the others drop off? How will the Bulgarian circuit be better?*
> 
> Keep in mind that there can be no more than nine grands prix. There is a secret here. Many people ask me, "How come Ecclestone is going to give you a contract, and you can talk to him?"
> 
> It does not matter how. What matters is that it is happening. I can only say that the very first time we had talks with FIA, they told us, "We know what you are capable of. You became number one in Motocross, in Supermoto, etc. You've demonstrated it over the years. And what you will do now will be the best."
> 
> When I told them about the idea for the heating of the asphalt of the racetrack, they said that will be a hit since nobody else has it. What matters is to come up with great ideas on time.
> 
> It also matters that these people know who we are and what we can in the field of motor sports. We've had the track in Sevlievo for 5 years, it became a top track. The track near Dolna Mitropoliya as well. There is no way this can go unnoticed.
> 
> Prince Albert himself was wondering during a cocktail in Monaco how come a country like Bulgaria became number one in motor sports.
> 
> On December 11, we will welcome the entire leadership of FIM, the International Motorcycling Federation, for the official closing of the year. We have top Bulgarian racers in all motorcycling categories for the European cup – from junior to the cup of nations. There is no way they can't respect us for that.
> 
> Now it all boils down to this – everything depends on the international consortium and its agreement with the Bulgarian government to register a joint stock company. And to send a letter to Mr. Ecclestone to come and sign the contract.
> 
> We have a letter from him saying that he can come to Bulgaria after the final round of Formula One, the Grand Prix of Abu Dhabi on November 14. This means that we have from November 15 till December 15 to invite him here, to sign the contract, and to get down to work – because after that we will have a lot of work.
> 
> *When would be the first Formula One race for Bulgaria's Grand Prix if everything works out?*
> 
> In 2012. The same goes for Moto GP. We have an year and a half. The circuit is only 5 km long, it is not so complicated to built. The other investments that the foreign companies want to make are a different story but that is their business.
> 
> But this is a really big deal. This means that Bulgarian companies will be involved as well. Only the direct taxes will be quite large. If we take Singapore's circuit, they got an income of USD 109 M for three days from 40 000 spectators. The Bulgarian track will be for 100 000. We will have enough spectators from the neighboring countries.


----------



## SE9

Next up, the most dilapidated circuit, but also one of the most entertaining:


----------



## Alemanniafan

If we were talking about racetracks in general then my ranking would be 
1st. Place Nürburgring (Nordschleife, the old traditional large entire circuit)
2nd Place Le Mans
3rd Place Monaco
4th place Indinanapolis

But since this thread is about actual formula 1 circuits
some of these are not used or just partially used for the F1.

So for actual F1 circuits my ranking goes like this:
1st Monaco
2nd Spa Francorchamps
3rd Hockenheim
4th Melbourne

Sadly the Formula 1 has lost most of it's attractiveness due to all these strange and rather incentious regulations and their incomprehensible interpretation and enforcement by the F1 officials.

So by now I personally prefer following the Le Mans series and 24 hour races like on the Nürburgring to the F1. Those are in my eyes far more attractive competitions with the nicer cars and on the "better" racetracks.


----------



## TheoG

Hehe


----------



## TheoG

News:
http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/23112010/23/valencia-seeking-f1-exit.html

I'm sure you'll agree, not too great a loss


----------



## Vrooms

Valencia is a nice track visually but When it comes to racing, it tend to get a little boring. I wonder what will happen............


----------



## TheoG

There are rumours that the race will switch to Portimao, Portugal, incidentally probably the best new track built in the past couple of years. If so, bring it on


----------



## Vrooms

Yup bring it on! Do you think it will happen next year?


----------



## sstamfb

http://www.startarchitecture.com/

circuit in Athens


----------



## Mo Rush

*F1 bosses eye Cape Town as possible Grand Prix host*
Morné Esben | 2 Days Ago


Getting Cape Town on the Formula One Grand Prix calendar may become a reality sooner rather than later.

Formula One management and an independent Cape Town-based firm have been discussing bringing the sport to Africa. 

F1 boss Bernie Ecclestone has been quoted as saying the chances of Cape Town hosting a 
Grand Prix in the coming years are good, especially after what’s been seen during the FIFA World Cup. 

The South African Grand Prix Association said in terms of a suitable track there are two possibilities - a street circuit or a dedicated track on the outskirts of the city. 

Kyalami outside Johannesburg hosted 23 South African Grand Prix events between 1967 and 1993.


----------



## yashchauhan

fresh updates!
originally by truckin
CC:http://www.autoplugged.com/motorsports/under-construction-pictures-of-indian-f1-race-track/


----------



## yashchauhan

cc sathya 226


----------



## yashchauhan

Hot lap of Indian GP (Rfactor)


----------



## LuckyFace

Nice indian Forumla Track


----------



## yashchauhan

cc sathya 226


----------



## RobH

Good to see the embyonic stands going up and the outline of the circuit in place. Is this going to be another race to the finish line though - it looks like there's a huge amount to do in the time left?

Does anyone have pictures of any other recently constrcuted circuits 10 months before their GP? Pictures of Korea's circuit a similar number of months from their GP would be interesting as a comparison.


----------



## shreyansh

More updates from *Master Of Disguise*



























^^ Pit Building


----------



## shreyansh




----------



## shreyansh

^^Grand Stand


















^^Race course


----------



## shreyansh




----------



## shreyansh




----------



## shreyansh




----------



## shreyansh




----------



## shreyansh




----------



## shreyansh




----------



## shreyansh




----------



## shreyansh




----------



## shreyansh




----------



## shreyansh




----------



## shreyansh




----------



## Juanes777

Will be this circuit ready for the season????
I have my doubtshno:hno:


----------



## gangwarss

its 4 months before schedule......its due to finish by june end.....only finishing touches to remain...so u can rest in comfort and book ur tickets to one of the fastest races in F-1.


----------



## Juanes777

I hope so, always when we can´t see the same situation like in korea the last year.


----------



## weava

the concrete work looks gawd awful


----------



## AshVentini

F1 being high profile are they avoiding using child labour to build this?


----------



## Widana89

^^When was the target of completion of this circuit??


----------



## Juanes777

^^^^In June.
With the pictures i believe that date of finish is impossible to reach, the velocity of the construction i see very slow.hno:hno:


----------



## bing222

Amazing photos


----------



## jonathaninATX

*Austin Texas- Circuit of the Americas*

*The Formula 1 United States Grand Prix™ Comes to Austin*












> Formula One World Championship Limited and Formula One Administration Limited and Full Throttle Productions, LP, promoter of the Formula 1 United States Grand Prix™ have announced a historic agreement for Austin, Texas to serve as the host city of the Formula 1 United States Grand Prix™ for years 2012 through 2021.
> 
> “As many Americans know, Austin has earned a reputation as one of the ‘it’ cities in the United States,” stated Tavo Hellmund. “Austin features that rare combination of ideal geographic location and beauty.”


http://www.formula1unitedstates.com/


----------



## jonathaninATX

Curcuit Track plus Moto GP

http://www.circuitoftheamericas.com/


----------



## jonathaninATX

*Formula One plans get grander with MotoGP race, more facilities*









Circuit of the Americas This rendering shows how the Circuit of the Americas could look at the end of construction. A 22-story tower, a medical facility and a conference center are among the plans for the site. 









Construction continues at the future site of a Formula One track near Elroy. 'We're meeting the construction milestones,' investor Red McCombs said.









Motorcycle racer Ben Spies, left, and ex-champ Kevin Schwantz were on hand for Tuesday's announcement of a MotoGP event coming to Austin in 2013.



> Updated: 5:04 a.m. Wednesday, April 13, 2011
> 
> Published: 10:58 p.m. Tuesday, April 12, 2011
> 
> Post a Comment E-mail Print ShareLarger Type Small Type
> The Austin Formula One site is no longer just that. The former plot of scrub forest southeast of Austin will be the host of not one, but two huge international motor races, and the project, now pegged with a $400 million price tag, will include a conference center, a 22-story signature tower and possibly a hotel.
> 
> The track, newly christened the Circuit of the Americas, Tuesday added a premier motorcycle event that will begin a 10-year run in 2013.
> 
> MotoGP is motorcycle racing's equivalent of an F1 Grand Prix. Currently, MotoGP has 18 races on four continents, and they can draw in excess of 100,000 fans.
> 
> "It's not exactly your Sunday goat-roping in Beeville," Red McCombs, a San Antonio billionaire who is an investor in the F1 enterprise, joked at a news conference at the Palmer Events Center.
> 
> The new race is just one of the plans for the growing development, which has swelled from the original 970 acres to 1,100, according to Bobby Epstein, an Austin investment firm executive who also is an investor. A 40,000-square-foot conference center is on the drawing board as well as 14 executive meeting suites.
> 
> Epstein said talks are at a "good stage" with a major hotel developer to build a hotel at the venue.
> 
> The Circuit of the Americas will have a 5,500-square-foot medical facility. The development will also be able to handle outdoor concerts drawing up to 35,000 fans.
> 
> "This is a destination, not just a racetrack," promoter Tavo Hellmund said. "It had to be more than building a sports facility."


http://www.statesman.com/sports/formula1/formula-one-plans-get-grander-with-motogp-race-1395138.html


----------



## CharlieP

Left *and* right turns? Won't that confuse the natives?


----------



## will101

I hope this works out. These guys could lose their shirts to Bernie very easily.

I like the rendering. Better than any I have seen before.


----------



## PaulFCB

Anybody getting sick of Hermann Tilke? 

WTF can't some other guys do circuits for F1, it's always this guy.


----------



## R.K.Teck

HOK/Populous, the stadium architects who designed the Emirates and Olympic Stadiums in London, undertook design of the new Silverstone loop section, it's brilliant - high speed, and continues the flow of the old track - a sign that Tilke should give up his monopoly? 

At least 2 official ;1 track designers would promote competition.


----------



## Van der Rohe

Tilke? No, not again!!!


----------



## skaP187

R.K.Teck said:


> HOK/Populous, the stadium architects who designed the Emirates and Olympic Stadiums in London, undertook design of the new Silverstone loop section, it's brilliant - high speed, and continues the flow of the old track - a sign that Tilke should give up his monopoly?
> 
> At least 2 official ;1 track designers would promote competition.


Is that new section also beeing used in F1 or only in MotoGP?


----------



## PaulFCB

It's used in F1 since 2010 but the section was there all the time, only it was used for the shorter version of the Silverstone Circuit in smaller classes such as F3 Britain.
The changes were more likely adding a few corners. I think the new version is nice especially if DRS is going to be used on the straight but it cuts an important image of the circuit, the turn after Abbey under the bridge .


----------



## Sagaris

Dado2010 said:


>


Umm, is Croatia in Korea these days? :uh:


----------



## will101

Sagaris said:


> Umm, is Croatia in Korea these days? :uh:


Don't cloud the issue with facts.

:doh:


----------



## Melb_aviator

F1 really has lost its magic these days. Circuits seem to lack imagination and the interest that there seemed to be years back does not seem to be there anymore, IMHO.

My fav circuit is Monaco, given its history and the interest that the viewer has of the surrounds. What value is it having a circuit in the middle of nowhere, where no one can really see any sign of civilisation anywhere near? It all makes it bland and a template that could be anywhere.


----------



## jonathaninATX

*Austin Formula One to race June 17, 2012*



> By John Maher | Friday, June 3, 2011, 11:19 AM
> 
> Racing officials have set the 2012 racing schedule for Formula One. According to that schedule Austin will host its inaugural event on June 17, one week after the Canadian Grand Prix, the only other F1 race in North America.
> 
> The Austin track is currently under construction. The Circuit of the Americas will have a 3.4-mile track.
> 
> Here’s the 2012 schedule.
> 
> June 17: United States


http://www.statesman.com/blogs/cont...011/06/03/formula_one_to_race_june_17_20.html


----------



## PaulFCB

Melb_aviator said:


> F1 really has lost its magic these days. Circuits seem to lack imagination and the interest that there seemed to be years back does not seem to be there anymore, IMHO.
> 
> My fav circuit is Monaco, given its history and the interest that the viewer has of the surrounds. What value is it having a circuit in the middle of nowhere, where no one can really see any sign of civilisation anywhere near? It all makes it bland and a template that could be anywhere.


 Spa-Francorchamps, Silverstone and Nurburgring are in the middle of Brussels, Birmingham and Dortmund and I didn't know? 
Monaco is great, no doubt about that, it's unique and I always love to watch it but it's not a circuit for this era. Where the circuit is doesn't matter, the circuit itself is important and I hope we get to see new designers soon cause I'm tired of Tilke's monopoly.


----------



## Lord David

T74 said:


> High cost of the GP in Melbourne has been creating a lot of debate here about it continuing.
> 
> Biggest cost is the set up and dismantling of the infrastructure of the temporary street circuit.
> 
> Some want to continue as is, some want to shut it all down, some want to build a permanent circuit.
> 
> Govt is resisting the last option, as it will cost around $350m. Personally I think its the best move though.
> 
> It would take less than 10 years to recoup the cost (in terms of what we pay for the temp circuit), and being at Avalon would mean it could be a night race. This would make Bernie happy (who has been pushing hard for a night GP), and the new structure could be used for other racing and even events like the air show.
> 
> Doubt it will happen, but some pretty heavy hitters in Melbourne are pushing hard for this, so who knows.


I'd be happy if the event were relocated to the outer suburb of Avalon. Build a purpose built track there, that remains permanent. Add lighting to maximize European audiences (for night time racing). The stands remain permanent.

Why yes, the whole complex could also serve the annual International Air Show. Planes could be parked outside the track for public viewing and stands could be filled to capacity to watch the airshow.

In addition to this, you got a permanent track that can be used for sports car testing, racing training etc.

Moving from Albert Park could allow for Albert Park to be chosen as the site of an Athletes' Village for our next Olympic bid.

Simply put, who need's the backdrop of the city to host a F1? Many locations around the world prove this. And besides, once Avalon Airport becomes a full International Airport, I'm sure several high rise hotels will be constructed in the area to support this, a F1 track, nearby Geelong and possibly even a major theme park (hoping it's Disneyland!).


----------



## PaulFCB

Lord David said:


> Moving from Albert Park could allow for Albert Park to be chosen as the site of an Athletes' Village for our next Olympic bid.


 Wouldn't that destroy the park?


----------



## T74

PaulFCB said:


> Wouldn't that destroy the park?


Absolutely

All moot anyway, Brisbane is understood to be the next bidding city from Australia, so I can't see that changing any time soon


----------



## Langers

It should return to Adelaide. It should have never left Adelaide, but that's a different story.


----------



## Lord David

PaulFCB said:


> Wouldn't that destroy the park?





T74 said:


> Absolutely
> 
> All moot anyway, Brisbane is understood to be the next bidding city from Australia, so I can't see that changing any time soon


Well from what Brisbane is currently proposing, good luck!

And it wouldn't destroy most of the park, just a small portion of it. There will still remain a couple of open sports fields for the Athletes and public, not to mention that should this plan backfire, there's always the backup of building the Village at Parkville.


----------



## T74

Langers said:


> It should return to Adelaide. It should have never left Adelaide, but that's a different story.


They didn't want it, and it would have left Australia if Melbourne hadnt put it's hand up.

They are doing a decent job with the clipsal 500, so I think they should just focus on that.


----------



## will101

T74 said:


> They didn't want it, and it would have left Australia if Melbourne hadnt put it's hand up.


If that is true, then why did they go to court to try to prevent the race going to Melbourne?


----------



## RMB2007

*The Silverstone Wing*




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/silverstonecircuit/sets/72157626585843359/


----------



## skaP187

Looking good!


----------



## T74

will101 said:


> If that is true, then why did they go to court to try to prevent the race going to Melbourne?


Their South Aussies, who knows.

Problem was the govt was basically broke, and said they would no longer subsidize it. Without the govt dollar, the event was not viable.

My guess is some SA's thought they would try and privately fund, but it's just not possible. Melbourne has the event significantly subsidized by govt, and this is despite being a city with a much larger corporate dollar than Adelaide.


----------



## will101

T74 said:


> Their South Aussies, who knows.
> 
> Problem was the govt was basically broke, and said they would no longer subsidize it. Without the govt dollar, the event was not viable.
> 
> My guess is some SA's thought they would try and privately fund, but it's just not possible. Melbourne has the event significantly subsidized by govt, and this is despite being a city with a much larger corporate dollar than Adelaide.


Every possible link that I can find on this says that South Australia was ready and willing to continue hosting the race, but were blindsided by the announcement (more than two years before their contract expired) that Bernie had cut a deal with Melbourne. I also find that there is a fair amount of animosity between Victoria and South Australia over this.


----------



## T74

will101 said:


> Every possible link that I can find on this says that South Australia was ready and willing to continue hosting the race, but were blindsided by the announcement (more than two years before their contract expired) that Bernie had cut a deal with Melbourne. I also find that there is a fair amount of animosity between Victoria and South Australia over this.


Money was the key issue. Adelaide would have kept it, but couldn't afford the subsidy. They had an election on around that time however, so they had to play the keep the GP card hard. Reality was if they didn't match what Bernie wanted, the GP was gone, but south Aussies were hoping otherwise. IMO Bernie would never have agreed to the lowball rate they could afford to pay.

Situation is the same for Melbourne now. We either keep paying Bernie what he wants, or it's gone.

The Adelaide Melbourne thing is overblown, bit of an issue in Adelaide, but melbourne's rival is Sydney. To put in into context, our population is nearly four times larger than theirs.


----------



## coth

Russian GP circuit
http://motor.ru/articles/2011/06/21/sochitrack/


----------



## will101

I like this diagram better than the old one, which seemed to have about 50 corners. But this could still use some work. 12 of the 16 corners are right around 90 degrees, with the only passing spots at turns 2 and 11. This reminds me of a longer Montreal, in several ways.


----------



## coth

corner 4 could be as well, as corner 3 is 700-800 meters long


----------



## jonathaninATX

*City Council endorses F1, agrees to environmental deal*



> By American-Statesman staff | Wednesday, June 29, 2011, 04:30 PM
> 
> The Austin City Council this afternoon endorsed a Formula One race scheduled to begin in 2012 and approved an environmental deal with circuit organizers.
> 
> The measure passed 5 to 2, with Laura Morrison and Kathie Tovo voting against.
> 
> Before the vote, the council heard hours of public comments, both in favor of and against city involvement with the international race.
> 
> The endorsement would make the project eligible for up to $25 million a year in state subsidies, which the state comptroller still must approve. According to the terms of the environmental deal, F1 will pay up to $15,000 for carbon offsets, such as planting trees, and invest $5 million for on-site research into green technology, among other things.
> 
> The council was originally scheduled to consider the measures last week but delayed votes until today to further scrutinize the issues.
> 
> The city and F1 representatives last week reached an agreement in which race promoters — not the city, as originally proposed — place an estimated $4 million into a state trust fund account every year for the 10-year duration of the contract.
> 
> Mayor Lee Leffingwell said, “What we have now is a purely upside potential and no downside potential so I’m wholeheartedly in support of this.”
> 
> The council today approved allowing a local organizing committee — a group put together by Austin F1 organizers — to act on the city’s behalf in negotiations with the state comptroller for those payments.
> 
> The local payment is necessary for Formula One promoters, led by Austin’s Tavo Hellmund and supported by auto magnate Red McCombs, to leverage the $25 million state subsidy through the Major Events Trust Fund, an economic development program administered by the comptroller’s office.
> 
> According to trust fund laws, the city’s contribution was to come from “extra” sales, alcohol, car rental and hotel taxes generated by the previous year’s race. Preliminary estimates have said Austin stands to gain about $4 million from those taxes paid by Formula One fans over the race weekend.


http://www.statesman.com/blogs/cont...011/06/29/city_council_endorses_f1_agree.html


----------



## jonathaninATX

Progress from May 1- May 31.

http://circuitoftheamericas.com/progress.html


----------



## jonathaninATX

*Australian V8 Supercars to race in Austin*












> By American-Statesman staff | Thursday, June 30, 2011, 01:01 PM
> 
> Australian V8 Supercars Series officials have agreed to a five-year deal to hold races at a racetrack under construction southeast of Austin beginning in 2013, circuit officials along with Gov. Rick Perry said today.
> 
> Under the deal, Circuit of the Americas will hold two 124-mile races each year, which will be televised live in North and South America on the Speed cable network, officials said.
> 
> The Federation Internationale de l’Automobile, the governing body for motor sports, recently sanctioned it as an international series. Races were held in Abu Dhabi and Bahrain last year, and events in India and Singapore are expected to be announced in the next year, the Herald Sun newspaper in Australia said. An Austin race would be the series’ first in North America, officials said.
> 
> Series officials claim that it’s the among fastest growing motorsports in the world.
> 
> V8 Supercars are based on production road cars, specifically the Ford Falcon and Holden Commodore, and use 5.0-liter V8 engines that produce 620 to 650 horsepower. Holden is the Australian subsidiary of General Motors.
> 
> “Our entrance into the United States marks a new day for the series and we’re excited for Americans to experience what has made V8 Supercars so popular in many places around the world,” Tony Cochrane, Chairman of V8 Supercars, said in a statement.
> 
> “While Texas has established itself as the nation’s place for business, it’s quickly becoming the nation’s place for big sporting events, as well,” Perry said. “This is more good news for the Lone Star State, and will provide a significant boost to the economy of Central Texas.”


http://www.statesman.com/blogs/cont...011/06/30/australian_v8_supercars_to_rac.html


----------



## will101

That's both good and bad news. I feel that the V-8 Supercars will put on a great show, unfortunately a much better show than F1.


----------



## T74

The V8's are great. Strongly recommend any Texan mtorheads get out to see them when in town, it's sensational racing


----------



## ArnageWRC

will101 said:


> That's both good and bad news. I feel that the V-8 Supercars will put on a great show, unfortunately a much better show than F1.


Don't see what is wrong with this. F1 is style over substance, over promotrd, over hyped, etc There's loads of great Motorsport out there - however, your Average Joe thinks Motorsport=F1, it's not.


----------



## T74

ArnageWRC said:


> Don't see what is wrong with this. F1 is style over substance, over promotrd, over hyped, etc There's loads of great Motorsport out there - however, your Average Joe thinks Motorsport=F1, it's not.


V8's rock. Not as sexy as the F1, but aggressive racing, lots of overtaking, all good fun


----------



## RobH

Read this on another forum:



> *Valencia gets the exclusive Formula 1 race in Spain*
> According to Radio Valencia in its local sports programming, Valencia will retain exclusive rights to Formula 1 in Spain from next year and will replace the Catalunya Grand Prix
> 
> The agreement is verbal and would only need to be signed. On the occasion of European Grand Prix held in Valencia last weekend, Bernie Ecclestone and the Government of Generalitat have agreed to optimize the performance of the street circuit of the city of Turia.
> 
> The new contract includes several new features. First, Valencia's license extends to 2021. Although the most interesting and more secure, the fact is that next year, Valencia will take the date that until now had the race in Barcelona on May 13.
> 
> Bernie Ecclestonne was recently held against holding two races in one country, and from the negotiations, says the Catalan circuit his contract ends this season. What odds with explained by Salvador Servia, aimed at which would have an extension until 2016.
> 
> As for the price to be paid the eastern city, the amount would be the same today: 18 million euros, subject to revision each year. Thus, from next year, Valencia will be the only Spanish venue of the Formula 1.
> 
> Source: http://www.cadenaser.com/deportes/a...formula-espana/serpro/20110628csrcsrdep_9/Tes
> 
> _* Translated from spanish to english with google translator._


----------



## coth

Well, there is no room for US Grand Prix next year. So one GP should go out. Yet, i'm against of exclusive right like that. They could mix - one year Valencia, one year Barcelona. 

I guess Bahrain will drop out eventually as well to make a room for Russian GP in 2014.


----------



## skaP187

coth said:


> Russian GP circuit
> http://motor.ru/articles/2011/06/21/sochitrack/


wow that´s one long fast corner! 305 km per hour? I would love to see a rainy race there.


----------



## skaP187

RobH said:


> Read this on another forum:


For me both races in Spain could go out. Don´t like Valencia at all, it´s nothing, a circuit without balls. Catalunya I am not fond of either, but there´s a bit more tradition there.


----------



## jonathaninATX

can't wait..


----------



## PaulFCB

Valencia is one of the most boring races in Formula 1, Barcelona is very nice for spectators and great atmosphere. Spain has a huge number of circuits and the guys want the Spanish GP to be hosted on a street circuit.......ffs.


----------



## jonathaninATX

Here are some more new renderings of the Circuit of the Americas...




























http://www.aaformula1.com/2011/06/circuit-of-americas-austin-grand-prix.html

Also check out the construction..

http://www.formula1.com/gallery/other/2011/622.html


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Belgium,francorchamps*


----------



## Elad_A

^^ One of the greatest. for me, second only to Monza.


----------



## Mo Rush

*EWN Exclusive: Cape Town in line to host Grand Prix* 
Jean Smyth | 23 min





_*Formula One boss Bernie Ecclestone has exclusively told Eyewitness News Cape Town is in line to host a Grand Prix within two years.*_

_*For over a decade various reports have indicated a return to South Africa for the sport, but according to the F1 supremo a deal is now weeks away from being signed.*_


Ecclestone was unable to give precise details, but the location of a proposed street circuit points toward the Waterfront and Green Point area.


The South African Grand Prix was last hosted at Kyalami in 1993. It was won by Frenchman Alain Prost.
According to Ecclestone, negotiations for its return are in the final stages.


”I’m hoping we can make a decision as soon as our lawyers have a good look at them... within the next couple of weeks,” he said.


He said that it would be good to be back in South Africa as they were very happy when it was here in the past.


----------



## will101

PaulFCB said:


> Valencia is one of the most boring races in Formula 1, Barcelona is very nice for spectators and great atmosphere. Spain has a huge number of circuits and the guys want the Spanish GP to be hosted on a street circuit.......ffs.


Both Valencia or Catalunya produce extremely boring races, so it doesn't really matter which one is used. You forget that about 10 years ago Eddie Irvine lamented not having a radio playing music in his car at Catalunya, because the race was so boring. And he was a _driver in the race_.


----------



## Suburbanist

The new Austin circuit looks nice, with a good track alignment. However, the main stand look rather cheap. It is not enclosed or fully protected, which will be a problem as it is very hot in Texas around the time the race will go on. So the are relying on wind, rather than a/c, to keep spectators cooled down.


----------



## Suburbanist

joshsam said:


> *Belgium,francorchamps*


Nice track, bad facilities - at least 20 years outdated.


----------



## Thermo

Suburbanist said:


> Nice track, bad facilities - at least 20 years outdated.


What facilities do you mean? The main infrastructure was renewed a few years ago.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/king-of-the-hill/4854909676/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/king-of-the-hill/4854910106/in/set-72157624515183739









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3850926923/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3969883359/


----------



## jonathaninATX

> Suburbanist The new Austin circuit looks nice, with a good track alignment. However, the main stand look rather cheap. It is not enclosed or fully protected, which will be a problem as it is very hot in Texas around the time the race will go on. So the are relying on wind, rather than a/c, to keep spectators cooled down


So true... the people in the stands will be facing the elements, I did wish they would enclose the stands.


----------



## jonathaninATX

*USA deal set to attract drivers to V8 Supercars*



> DEAL: A landmark deal to race in the United States could lure some of the world’s best drivers to V8 Supercars, Ford ace Mark Winterbottom says.
> 
> A landmark deal to race in the United States could lure some of the world’s best drivers to V8 Supercars, Ford ace Mark Winterbottom says.
> 
> V8 Supercars announced on Friday they’d secured a five-year deal to race in Austin, Texas from 2013 – the latest step in their bold plan to* have up to six international events on their calendar.*
> The Circuit of the Americas track – still under construction – will debut with next year’s US Formula one Grand Prix.
> 
> While dates are yet to be set, both 200km V8 Supercars championship races in Austin will be televised live to 80 million viewers throughout North and South America on the US cable SPEED network.
> 
> V8 Supercars are also expected to announce new events in India and Singapore in the next 12 months with races in South Korea and Qatar also believed to be on the horizon.
> 
> However, leading V8 driver Winterbottom believed “unheard of” exposure created by the US deal alone would lure drivers from around the world to the Supercars category.
> 
> “I think drivers will want to come here and drive – certainly I can see European drivers wanting to now,” Winterbottom told AAP.
> 
> “This is one of the best series in the world, and now we are getting a taste of some of the best tracks around the world.


http://www.halapic.com/sport/motor/usa-deal-set-to-attract-drivers-to-v8-supercars.html

Austin plan is to have 6 major international events. We got F1, Moto GP, & V8 Supercars so thats 3 already, I wonder what the other 3 will be.


----------



## Marin Mostar

Suburbanist said:


> Nice track, bad facilities - at least 20 years outdated.


The best track and races specialy when it`s raining.


----------



## R.K.Teck

Suburbanist said:


> Nice track, bad facilities - at least 20 years outdated.


Blasphemy! Spa is definately a track I would visit on my F1-World tour, the grassy bankings for spectators to sit on create a festival atmosphere, my tour would also include Silverstone, Monza, Suzuka and Sau Paulo. These 'rustic' driver's tracks are 100 times better than the uninspiring street circuits we see trying to get on the calender these days, mund you it would be awesome to experience the night race in Singapore!

Notice how my list is basically S tracks! :lol:

Well, at least the haters have moved away from Silverstone! :banana:


----------



## skaP187

Marin Mostar said:


> The best track and races specialy when it`s raining.


Best track F1 is Spa, best track Moto GP is Assen (even more the old circuit)


----------



## LCIII

Anyone here know anything about the rumors that Seattle International Raceway was going to upgrade their facilities to accommodate F1? I sure wish it would happen.


----------



## Mo Rush

*Aerial View of Site
*

*Cape Town F1 circuit may go through stadium*

July 8 2011 at 03:01pm 
By Bronwynne Jooste 
Comment on this story







Salience
An artists impression of how Cape Town Stadium could be used if the city hosts a Formula One Grand Prix in 2013. The stadium is one of the options being considered.

Formula One racing cars could be zooming in and out of the street-level entrances of Cape Town Stadium if the Mother City hosts a 2013 Grand Prix and uses the venue as a chicane to slow cars down on the seaside racecourse. 



The inclusion of the stadium in the race is one of Cape Town Grand Prix SA’s ideas for the 2013 event, and it involves the use of the exit and entry points at street level as well as the stadium’s seating so spectators can watch the action at close quarters. 
Esther Henderson, the company’s chief communications officer, explained that race cars would enter the stadium at one point, race through, and exit at another point. 



“The circuit will go through the stadium, and there are entry and exit points which are aligned with technical standards. 
“There will be a chicane inside the stadium. The cars wouldn’t be going in at the highest speed. They would slow down as they go into the stadium. No major changes have to be made to the stadium.” 
She said the stadium had a seating capacity of about 55 000, but with temporary seating it could accommodate more than 60 000. 
However, Henderson said, the biggest adjustment would be lifting the pitch and laying tar in line with the standard set by the International Automobile Federation, the world governing body of motorsport. 
Once the three-day Formula One event ended, the tar would then be re-covered with the playing pitch, she explained. 
Henderson said a similar idea had been applied to the Race of Champions, where the world’s best car and motorcycle racers compete in cities across the world. 
In a DVD promoting the company’s bid to host the Grand Prix, it emerged that people favoured the idea of a street race over a purpose-built race track. 
The company claims that upgrading the city’s existing infrastructure to meet FIA standards would cost R670 million, compared with the R4 billion it would cost to a build a new circuit. 
Another option, according to Henderson, was to have the racing route around the stadium. “Then the stadium itself becomes the grandstand,” she said. 
There was renewed interest in the city hosting a Grand Prix this week, after comments from F1 boss Bernie Ecclestone on local radio. Ecclestone said Cape Town could host the glittering sports event within “two years”. 
There are three bids in the pipeline: one aligned to a new circuit near the airport, another to a circuit on the West Coast, and the third in Green Point. 
Cape Town Grand Prix SA has formally submitted a bid to F1 officials that is modelled on the Monaco Grand Prix, where the track is in Green Point, with Cape Town Stadium taking centre stage. 
It is believed that this bid is the front-runner, given Ecclestone’s reference to a two-year time frame. 
It is considered unlikely that a circuit could be completed near the airport or along the West Coast in the allotted time. 
Henderson said Ecclestone’s approach to the race was that the city would set an “amazing stage” and give spectators a “performance”. 
“I’ve said that Cape Town is a very sexy location, it’s a gateway location for broadcast. No matter where you position a camera, you will capture the city’s landmarks, marketing Cape Town,” she said. 
The company had consulted with residents in surrounding areas, Henderson said. 



“They are not averse to hosting an F1 race, so long as there is proper planning and consultation.” 



She added that the residents could look forward to upgraded roads if the bid was successful. 



And, since racing would take place at weekends, the noise of revving cars would last for only about 16 hours over the racing weekend. 
The company is set to meet sports and recreation minister Fikile Mbalula about the bid. 



But councillor Beverley Schäfer - whose ward covers parts of Green Point, Mouille Point and Bantry Bay - said there had been no public consultation. Schäfer said some residents were concerned about noise and others had expressed concern about their safety before and after races. 
Developing a circuit would cost a great deal of money, she said. 
The city’s mayoral council member for tourism, Grant Pascoe, said hosting the event was in line with the city’s goal to “establish Cape Town as the events capital” of the country. 
But he said the city had not yet been approached with a proposal to host the event, and could therefore not yet consider it. 
“The proposal will have to go through all council processes, including public participation, to ensure that the views of the local residents are taken into consideration. 
“We will also have to partner with the provincial and national governments to make this dream a reality.” - Cape Argus


----------



## will101

LCIII said:


> Anyone here know anything about the rumors that Seattle International Raceway was going to upgrade their facilities to accommodate F1? I sure wish it would happen.


Not a chance in Hades. The track is too short, and is in a somewhat affluent residential area.


----------



## will101

Mo Rush said:


> Formula One racing cars could be zooming in and out of the street-level entrances of Cape Town Stadium if the Mother City hosts a 2013 Grand Prix and uses the venue as a chicane to slow cars down on the seaside racecourse. The inclusion of the stadium in the race is one of Cape Town Grand Prix SA’s ideas for the 2013 event, and it involves the use of the exit and entry points at street level as well as the stadium’s seating so spectators can watch the action at close quarters. Esther Henderson, the company’s chief communications officer, explained that race cars would enter the stadium at one point, race through, and exit at another point. “The circuit will go through the stadium, and there are entry and exit points which are aligned with technical standards. “There will be a chicane inside the stadium. The cars wouldn’t be going in at the highest speed. They would slow down as they go into the stadium. No major changes have to be made to the stadium.” She said the stadium had a seating capacity of about 55 000, but with temporary seating it could accommodate more than 60 000. However, Henderson said, the biggest adjustment would be lifting the pitch and laying tar in line with the standard set by the International Automobile Federation, the world governing body of motorsport. Once the three-day Formula One event ended, the tar would then be re-covered with the playing pitch, she explained. Henderson said a similar idea had been applied to the Race of Champions, where the world’s best car and motorcycle racers compete in cities across the world.


I would bet money that triple hairpin does not happen.


----------



## LCIII

will101 said:


> Not a chance in Hades. The track is too short, and is in a somewhat affluent residential area.


Isn't it 2.25 miles long- longer than say Monaco...? And it's hardly one of the regions more affluent residential areas. Regardless, that doesn't answer my question but thanks anyways.


----------



## coth

Monaco is exception. New circuits has to be at least 5,5 km long.


----------



## will101

LCIII said:


> Isn't it 2.25 miles long- longer than say Monaco...? And it's hardly one of the regions more affluent residential areas. Regardless, that doesn't answer my question but thanks anyways.


My point was that what you heard was nothing but rumor. An F1 race needs to draw something approaching 100,000 fans just to break even, because 100% of the TV revenues and advertising goes into Bernie's pocket. I don't se the track handling anything close to that many people. And I had a chance to visit a friend of a friend who lives within two miles of the track. Huge, gorgeous home, probably worth close to a million. He said that the local property owners do a lot of lobbying with the local board, to ensure that the track never attracts anything close to the required F1 number of spectators.


----------



## will101

coth said:


> Monaco is exception. New circuits has to be at least 5,5 km long.


Is it? I seem to recall that the minimum track length was 4.5 km, but I could have heard that figure in the 1980s or 90s. Do they publish the F1 regulations online?


----------



## LCIII

coth said:


> Monaco is exception. New circuits has to be at least 5,5 km long.


Interesting. Of course there is no reason they couldn't extend SIR/Pacific Raceways seeing as there is a lot of undeveloped land around it. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## will101

LCIII said:


> Interesting. Of course there is no reason they couldn't extend SIR/Pacific Raceways seeing as there is a lot of undeveloped land around it. Thanks for the info though.


The only "undeveloped" land is to the west, until you run into the freeway, with expensive condos just across. The south is hemmed in by the freight rail line, with a mix of expensive and older homes beyond that. There is a small amount of land available to the east, but it is limited by the rail line. And to the north is the not quite affluent neighborhood that you were referring to. I still don't see how you can handle a crowd of 100K.


----------



## Mo Rush

will101 said:


> I would bet money that triple hairpin does not happen.


Please elaborate, not down with the lingo.


----------



## will101

Mo Rush said:


> Please elaborate, not down with the lingo.


Sorry. I was describing the three main corners within the stadium. Since they are all at least 135 degrees, I referred to them as a 'triple hairpin'. And I consider that configuration to be extremely unlikely to be implemented. The F1 cars will probably average around 40 kph through that section. That is not what I would call exciting.

However, the rest of the circuit looks promising.


----------



## Mo Rush

will101 said:


> Sorry. I was describing the three main corners within the stadium. Since they are all at least 135 degrees, I referred to them as a 'triple hairpin'. And I consider that configuration to be extremely unlikely to be implemented. The F1 cars will probably average around 40 kph through that section. That is not what I would call exciting.
> 
> However, the rest of the circuit looks promising.


Ah. Thanks for explanation.

I just got it. I think the corners inside the stadium are notional and unlikely.

What are your views on actually entering the staidum? Some say it's not wide enough, but I think they might need to do some work if possible at all given the support walls/columns


----------



## Theodelinde

They should be doing more racing around cities...


----------



## Elad_A

No more streest circuit, please hno:


----------



## Rudolf der Rare

Especially through Jerusalem would be good entertainment for sure :lol:


----------



## Elad_A

But it would be the holliest race on the calendar :lol:


----------



## will101

Mo Rush said:


> Ah. Thanks for explanation.
> 
> I just got it. I think the corners inside the stadium are notional and unlikely.
> 
> What are your views on actually entering the staidum? Some say it's not wide enough, but I think they might need to do some work if possible at all given the support walls/columns


They already do something like that at the Marine Stadium in Singapore. Bringing the cars in the stadium, with a couple of tight corners (around 90 degrees, but not exactly) will give the crowd something interesting to watch, without jeopardizing safety or slowing the cars down too much. I think that it could work. But it will be *noisy!*


----------



## will101

Elad_A said:


> No more streest circuit, please hno:


Not even bringing back Long Beach?


----------



## Elad_A

I never saw the Long Beach GP so i can't say.


----------



## WFInsider

*Moscow, 17 July:*


----------



## WFInsider

*Sochi, 17 July:*


----------



## R.K.Teck

Just cut out the 3rd hairpin and move the stadium exit.










I think it would be great to have an African round to make it a truly World Championship., but frankly another dull street track promoting little to no overtaking is not on - can't they just upgrade the old Kyalami circuit?


----------



## Der_Heilig

Moscow Raceway:


----------



## coth

This thread is about F1 circuits, not about every circuit. Moscow Raceway is not for F1. It's lesser class - grade 1T. More like for MotoGP, GTR, DTM, WTCC etc.


----------



## Der_Heilig

World Superbike arrives in Russia 

In a packed press conference yesterday at the Russian National TV centre in Moscow, Paolo Flammini, CEO of Infront Motor Sports and Alexander Yakhnich, CEO of Yakhnich Motorsport announced that a partnership agreement had been reached between the two companies. 

As a result Yakhnich Motorsport becomes the organizer of the Russian Round of the FIM Superbike World Championship, and also acquires the TV and Marketing rights for the Russian market. The declared intention is to bring World Superbike to Russia already in 2012, and with this aim in mind negotiations are being held with a number of circuits currently in the process of applying for FIM homologation.

Paolo Flammini declared: "We are very satisfied with this agreement and we wish to thank Mr. Yakhnich for his warm welcome and for the truly professional work carried out by his team. Russia is one of the most important nations in the world, with a rapidly-growing economy. We think that the Superbike World Championship is the most suitable way to help develop the Russian motorcycle market, together with a plan that foresees the growth of young Russian riders on an international level in our four categories".

Alexander Yakhnich added: "We are honoured to have reached this prestigious target. Thanks to the vital support of the Russian Government, specifically the Deputy Prime Minister Alexander Zhukov, Russian motorcycling is getting ready to play host to the Superbike World Championship and in this way help the growth of the sport in our country in the best possible way".

The ceremony, which in addition was attended by Paolo Ciabatti, SBK General Manager, and Alexander Lunkin, President of the Russian Motorcycling Federation, also saw the presentation of the ‘Two Countries Cup', the UEM-organized trophy for Italian and Russian riders with ‘Open Stock 600' bikes, the two rounds of which will be held at Misano on 12 June as part of the San Marino Round of the Superbike World Championship, and at the new Canyon circuit in Kazan (Russia) on 21 August.


----------



## fidalgo

coth said:


> This thread is about F1 circuits, not about every circuit. Moscow Raceway is not for F1. It's lesser class - grade 1T. More like for MotoGP, GTR, DTM, WTCC etc.


yeah, but in the poll there are circuits that dont belong anymore to F1.
So perhaps its a good idea to open this thread to racing circuits in general or to create another thread for circuits who dont host F1.


----------



## Alemanniafan

It seems to be pretty uncertain if the Nürburgring will continue to host F1 races because the current contract is financially unviable and the government is not willing to continue supporting the F1 events financially which generate high and unacceptable financial losses. 



> With the Rhineland-Palatinate state now run by a SPD/Green coalition, minister Eveline Lemke on Monday said that despite the contract running through 2016, this weekend's race will be the last one supported financially by the government.
> 
> "The conditions at the moment generate high and no longer acceptable losses," DPA news agency quotes circuit operator Jorg Lindner as saying.
> 
> "So there will only be a continuation of the great and legendary tradition of Formula One at the Nurburgring if a future contract includes economically and politically acceptable conditions," he added.


source:http://formula-one.speedtv.com/article/f1-nurburgring-puts-future-in-bernie-ecclestones-hands/


----------



## coth

Russia 2 report about future Olympic Park circuit and Marussia Racing visiting Sochi
http://news.sportbox.ru/Vidy_sporta...ya-Gran-pri-s-Alekseem-Popovim-FORMULA-1-v-So


----------



## adeaide

*Yeongam (Korea)*


----------



## coth

The circuit could be a lot better if they will remove turn 5 for F1. Just those 3 turns 4-5-6 makes it a lot slower. Without turn 5 cars could be set up for higher speeds.


----------



## makkillottu

^^

that would be great with some of the promised skyscrapers, the marina, etc...


----------



## WFInsider

Sochi - Formula 1 Russian Grand Prix:


----------



## PaulFCB

100% flat like China, Bahrein and Abu Dhabi?

Fail, in that case.


----------



## coth

it's indeed flat, unlike China, Bahrein and Abu Dhabi


----------



## PaulFCB

Shanghai Circuit is built on swampland, it has a minor oval before the long straight line but doesn't affect it.
Bahrain may not be 100% flat ( of course, 100% was an exaggeration ) but it has no spectacular turns where the small oscillations of level exist.
Abu Dhabi as much as I remember it has a first turn up to the hairpin a fast up and down but I think it's more for the underground pit exit that comes under where the track elevates.
I thought Russia was going to go for a track near Moscow, I guess they will try to get a summer race like when Hungary is at the end of July/Beg. of August when people are enjoying time at the Black Sea?


----------



## Aragon.

*Buddh International Circuit *



livchamps said:


> Update on the F1 Track.
> 
> All photos, CC: Sankalp Bhatnagar's FB Album (my cousin, who's a volunteer)


post date: 10 september


----------



## Aragon.

livchamps said:


>














































[/QUOTE]



post date: 10 september


----------



## Ayran

Slovakia Ring

http://www.slovakiaring.sk 

The parameters of the race track Slovakia Ring rank it among the longest road race tracks in Europe.

Its technical difficulty presents a big challenge also for the most experienced ones and the dimensions of the veer off zones guarantee maximum safety.

There are four artificially created elevations, the so called horizons on the track which make the track more diverse and guarantee another kick of adrenaline to you. 

Length of race track: 5 922 m
Width of race track: 12 m.
Length of race homestraight: 900 m
Width of race homestraight: 20 m
Length of acceleration testing track: 1 144 m
Width of acceleration testing track: 20 m


----------



## makkillottu

Any new development from the Korean circuit? They planned an projects with skyscrapers, etc...


----------



## coth

More renders of Sochi Olympic Park Circuit from developer's site
http://www.omega2014.ru/projects/formula1/


----------



## carnifex2005

Here's a story on New Jersey getting an F1 race in 2013. That would make two F1 races in the US.


----------



## coth

or would be another hockenheimring/nurburgring, silverstone/brands hatch, paul richard/dijon-prenois etc


----------



## Elad_A

carnifex2005 said:


> Here's a story on New Jersey getting an F1 race in 2013. That would make two F1 races in the US.


Great, another street circuit hno:


----------



## will101

Elad_A said:


> Great, another street circuit hno:


Actually much of it runs through or along a park. It really doesn't look bad when you go over the route in Google maps.


----------



## Darloeye

will101 said:


> Actually much of it runs through or along a park. It really doesn't look bad when you go over the route in Google maps.



Not really, Its still a Streel Circuit


----------



## Scoots71

Darloeye said:


> Not really, Its still a Streel Circuit


Well, if the roads there are wide enough, it could be a good layout. There appears to be quite a few quality passing zones in there.


----------



## leomarques

^^This looks like Montjuic. Twisty, narrow, great elevations changes. NJ may be more exciting than the artificial tilke circuit in Austin.


----------



## Van der Rohe

will101 said:


> Actually much of it runs through or along a park. It really doesn't look bad when you go over the route in Google maps.


looked it up, looks amazing!!!


----------



## RobH

I think you're both right actually.

Bernie is not unhappy at empty stands as long as he gets his race fee I think, and of course sponsors also want to get into new markets. And the countries willing to shell out his race fees are increasingly those with lots of disposable cash. So we get new circuits in Asia, the Middle East, Russia etc. whilst great circuits like Spa which aren't backed by government subsidy struggle to pay the expensive fees and end up missing years or having to alternate. It's a sad state of affairs in some ways.

And of course, even seemingly cheap tickets may be beyond the reach of people on lower salaries in the BRIC nations and places like Turkey.

But success would help this...as 909 says. Countries with huge motorsport tradition like Italy and the UK attract crowds and always will.

Brazil couldn't care less about F1 until Fittipaldi hit the scene, and then Senna came along and interest skyrocketed even further. The closest comparison to that in this decade has been Spain where interest was historically low compared to much of Europe. Alonso has single-handedly changed that. It'll be interesting to see how well the sport continues to do there when he retires.

The trouble with some of the new countries, however, is you wonder whether they're capable of producing a driver like Senna or Alonso. Certainly the small desert states aren't. But even the bigger places like China are question marks. It's not just that these countries have no history in F1; many have no history in motorsport. Whilst circuits like Silverstone are used frequently by different British motorsport series which create new generations of drivers, many of the newer circuirs are dusted off each year for their annual GP and are empty after that. It's like it's just a show to the world for one weekend, you wonder if the interest is really there.


----------



## elieen2ranndy

I'm a Yankee, but Indy just is not, in my opinion, worthy of an F1 race. It should be Laguna Seca. I would like Walkins Glen in New York State, but it cannot be renovated due to it being on some national preservation list.


----------



## joezierer

Indianapolis hosted F1 racing in the 50s. How is it not worthy?


----------



## will101

joezierer said:


> Indianapolis hosted F1 racing in the 50s. How is it not worthy?


Actually that is not accurate. The cars at Indy in the 1950s had almost nothing in common with the various Grand Prix formulas of the decade. All the FIA did was award points to the finishers of the Indy 500. At no point in the decade were the engines of the cars at Indy small enough to qualify for Grand Prix racing.


----------



## will101

elieen2ranndy said:


> I'm a Yankee, but Indy just is not, in my opinion, worthy of an F1 race. It should be Laguna Seca. I would like Walkins Glen in New York State, but it cannot be renovated due to it being on some national preservation list.


As much as I would love to see F1 at Laguna (I live about 90 minutes away), I have to admit the track is not suitable. There is no place to pass. An F1 race there would be almost as bad as Monaco. I remember when CART ran there, there were almost never any passes for the lead.


----------



## joezierer

will101 said:


> Actually that is not accurate. The cars at Indy in the 1950s had almost nothing in common with the various Grand Prix formulas of the decade. All the FIA did was award points to the finishers of the Indy 500. At no point in the decade were the engines of the cars at Indy small enough to qualify for Grand Prix racing.


Yeah and? It was still considered part of the WDC and it counted to points in the championship until 1960. Just because the Euro teams didn't run it doesn't mean it didn't exist.

If you're gonna have F1 in the USA it has to be at Road America. It's a big track, lots of room to pass, and it's historic.


----------



## Scba

But Road America doesn't have any F1-level infrastructure.

Hell, I'd like to see them run Daytona. Modified course that's half on the oval and half on the infield circuit.


----------



## will101

joezierer said:


> Yeah and? It was still considered part of the WDC and it counted to points in the championship until 1960. Just because the Euro teams didn't run it doesn't mean it didn't exist.


You claimed "Indianapolis hosted F1". I was pointing out *that* never happened.

And Elkhart Lake is deficient in several areas for F1, including safety, access, facilities and population base. The tracks have to pay a fee to F1 in the neighborhood of 20 million euros to host the race each year, and do not get a share of the TV money. So that ~25 million dollars has to be made up entirely from ticket sales. I don't see that happening out in the woods of northern Wisconsin.


----------



## joezierer

Indy hosted a race of the Formula 1 World Championship, how is that not hosting Formula 1?

Elkhart Lake isn't up to FIA regs sure, but you're telling me Monaco is?


----------



## will101

joezierer said:


> Indy hosted a race of the Formula 1 World Championship, how is that not hosting Formula 1?
> 
> Elkhart Lake isn't up to FIA regs sure, but you're telling me Monaco is?


Sorry, I meant to say Indy never hosted actual Grand Prix racing _in the 1950s_. Most of the drivers were not aware that they had scored points in the world championship until years later.

And I never said a word about Monaco. All you can say about that track is that it's the glamor event, and has been grandfathered.


----------



## jonathaninATX

Circuit of the Americas Austin, Texas










http://www.facebook.com/CircuitofTheAmericas/photos


----------



## jonathaninATX

Another view from the southeast looking northwest with downtown Austin in the background.










http://www.facebook.com/CircuitofTheAmericas


----------



## rodrigorc

The best 3 circuits for me.

1- SPA (most fun to drive, the pilots say)
2- MONACO (not for the track but overall)
3- INTERLAGOS (It's like a worse version of SPA with some hills and always exciting with a big crowd and also many chances of overtaking)


----------



## foxmulder

Among the current ones I like;

Monza, Suzuka and Shanghai.

However my all time favorite is "old" Hockenheimring.

My least favorite is Monaco.


----------



## mgk920

will101 said:


> And Elkhart Lake is deficient in several areas for F1, including safety, access, facilities and population base. The tracks have to pay a fee to F1 in the neighborhood of 20 million euros to host the race each year, and do not get a share of the TV money. So that ~25 million dollars has to be made up entirely from ticket sales. I don't see that happening out in the woods of northern Wisconsin.


Although I agree that Road America would require a _lot_ of work to bring it up to F1 standards, I do take major issue with your contention that there is no fan base living nearby - RA is in EASTERN, not northern Wisconsin, about one hour north of metro Milwaukee (1.2M population), 2-3 hours north of Chicagoland (8-9M population), with another million+ people (including me) living within 1-2 hours drive time in the other directions. We're able to support a highly successful NFL team that plays their home games in a stadium that is located over an hour NORTH of RA and true major tournaments at very close by golf courses (Whistling Straits, Blackwolf Run, Erin Hills), after all!

Compare these demographic numbers with those of the Austin, TX, Indianapolis (major races at Indy draw 300-500K) and even Watkins Glen areas.

BTW, nice images of the progress on the Austin track, I was wondering how things were going there.

Mike


----------



## PaulFCB

rodrigorc said:


> 3- INTERLAGOS (It's like a worse version of SPA with some hills and always exciting with a big crowd and also many chances of overtaking)


 There's a good chance of overtaking at the end of the pit straight but that's all really.
It can become spectacular if it rain though.



foxmulder said:


> However my all time favorite is "old" Hockenheimring.


 It was the fastest circuit in F1, but let's be serious, those races were boring as hell, 4 very long straight lines that had 3 chicanes + cars struggling with very low downforce in the stadium section, nothing special, a good chance to take an afternoon nap on Sunday afternoon.
Again, it was nice if it rained, cause like in Spa-Francorchamps, a part of the circuit would still be dry, like in 2000, but that was it's only special moment in the last years of existence, and even so, the big deal in what happened is that the McLaren MP4-15 sucked big time in rainy conditions having the same Bridgestone tiers as Ferrari, else they would have kept the grooves and win the race easily.


----------



## jonathaninATX

mgk920 said:


> Although I agree that Road America would require a _lot_ of work to bring it up to F1 standards, I do take major issue with your contention that there is no fan base living nearby - RA is in EASTERN, not northern Wisconsin, about one hour north of metro Milwaukee (1.2M population), 2-3 hours north of Chicagoland (8-9M population), with another million+ people (including me) living within 1-2 hours drive time in the other directions. We're able to support a highly successful NFL team that plays their home games in a stadium that is located over an hour NORTH of RA and true major tournaments at very close by golf courses (Whistling Straits, Blackwolf Run, Erin Hills), after all!
> 
> Compare these demographic numbers with those of the Austin, TX, Indianapolis (major races at Indy draw 300-500K) and even Watkins Glen areas.
> 
> BTW, nice images of the progress on the Austin track, I was wondering how things were going there.
> 
> Mike


Thanks, I'll be updating more often as the track progresses.


----------



## jonathaninATX

Laying asphalt down on T19 & T20









Progress on the main grandstands









http://www.facebook.com/CircuitofTheAmericas


----------



## sansoplotteados

F1 RETURNS TO ARGENTINA IN 2013-2014-2015?

Proposed street circuit in Mar del Plata


----------



## will101

sansoplotteados said:


> F1 RETURNS TO ARGENTINA IN 2013-2014-2015?
> Proposed street circuit in Mar del Plata


That's an interesting circuit, but I could not figure out where the pits would be.

Another concern is the belief that the Argentinian government might start another war over the Falkland Islands, which would destroy any chance of an F1 race.


----------



## will101

It's obvious from the design that the starting grid will have a "clean" side and a "dirty" side, giving a large advantage at the start to drivers on the "clean" side.


----------



## alvaro.anjosf

PaulFCB said:


> The first corner is similar to the one on A1 Ring, a straight line ending uphill and a 90 degree corner, should be interesting.
> Wonder how the other turns will be.


First or last?


----------



## PaulFCB

Seems to be the first.








.


----------



## kevsy21

jonathaninATX said:


> Circuit of the Americas update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/CircuitofTheAmericas


Great update pics.


----------



## jonathaninATX

kevsy21 said:


> Great update pics.


Thanks.... here's a few more.




























http://circuitoftheamericas.com/


----------



## jonathaninATX

*Circuit of the Americas makes it's gaming debut*












> DRIVE THE CIRCUIT OF THE AMERICAS FOR THE FIRST TIME AT E3 WITH F1 2012™ First screenshots reveal the all-new circuit and 2012 specification FORMULA ONE™ cars. Codemasters® will unveil the new Circuit of the Americas track as F1 2012 receives its world premiere at E3 in Los Angeles next week. Attendees to the show will be able to lap the new circuit, based in Austin, Texas, months before the FORMULA ONE teams take to the track for the 2012 FORMULA 1 UNITED STATES GRAND PRIX™ in November.


http://circuitoftheamericas.com/articles/circuit-of-the-americas-makes-its-gaming-debut


----------



## jonathaninATX

* American Le Mans Series coming to Circuit of the Americas in 2013 *



> John Maher
> 
> 06/01/2012 9:28 PM
> 
> Starting next spring, the American Le Mans Series will race at Circuit of the Americas for at least the next three years, track officials said Friday.
> 
> The endurance sports car series, patterned after 24 Hours of Le Mans, becomes the third race series booked for the $300 million track being built in southeastern Travis County. The series joins the Formula One Grand Prix scheduled for November and the Australian V8 Supercars race slated for next year.
> 
> "Our vision is to bring premier sports and entertainment programming to Circuit of the Americas and to partner with motorsports organizations that put a premium on innovation, fan experience and environmental sustainability," said Steve Sexton, the circuit's president. "The American Le Mans Series — with its highly competitive, customer-focused programming and its well-known commitment to green racing — certainly fits that vision."
> 
> Scott Atherton, president and CEO of the series, said, "It's been a long time coming ... there is no question in our minds that Circuit of the Americas will be one of the finest road-racing venues not only in North America, but on a global scale."
> 
> Atherton added that his series should be a good fit for Austin, as it focuses on such issues as sustainability and alternative fuels.
> 
> "We pride ourselves on being the global leader of green racing, We embraced this many years ago before it was the politically correct thing to do," he said.
> 
> The series was created by Georgia businessman Don Pano and made its debut in 1999. Speeds can top 180 mph, and the competing cars include Chevrolet, Ferrari, Honda, Lotus, Mazda and Porsche.
> 
> "What you see on the track today is what you see on the street tomorrow. That's part of the appeal," said Gill Campbell, CEO and general manager of Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca, which last month was the site of the third stop on the series' 10-race calendar.


http://m.statesman.com/statesman/pm_21988/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=PouTlGOk


----------



## kevsy21

jonathaninATX said:


> Thanks.... here's a few more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://circuitoftheamericas.com/


Thanks again,id love to have a walk around there.


----------



## ValenciaTierrayMar

Valencia - Street Circuit - 2012 FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX OF EUROPE 




























You forget the Valencia street circuit.


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## koolio

Why "bye bye" Valencia? It is still slated to be on the schedule, no?


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## Godius

No one will give a shit, Monaco and Valencia are the two most boring races on the f1 calendar.


----------



## Darloeye

Valencia was the worse race of the year happy it got cut.


----------



## TEBC

Valencia sucks! But Barcelona will remain with Catalunya GP?


----------



## coth

Godius said:


> No one will give a shit, Monaco and Valencia are the two most boring races on the f1 calendar.


Monaco and Singapore are good enough to stay.


----------



## desiyogi

It's really hard to judge the best as each place has its own special challenges drivers have to deal with.
I think Monaco is the most famous one though.
Latest circuit entry was Buddh in India i think.










http://piyush.jainji.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/aerialview.jpg









http://img.timeinc.net/time/photoessays/2011/india_f1/india_f1_01.jpg


----------



## coth

http://drugoi.livejournal.com/3735172.html
_click to enlarge_


----------



## fidalgo

desiyogi said:


> It's really hard to judge the best as each place has its own special challenges drivers have to deal with.
> I think Monaco is the most famous one though.
> Latest circuit entry was Buddh in India i think.
> 
> http://piyush.jainji.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/aerialview.jpg
> 
> http://img.timeinc.net/time/photoessays/2011/india_f1/india_f1_01.jpg


first picture is Shanghai circuit, only second is Buddh


----------



## ValenciaTierrayMar

sgroutage said:


> Bye bye Valencia!
> 
> The most boring circuit ever.



1.The Spanish Government does not pay the F1 of City. Pay genaralitat Valencia and the Valencia. Crisis does not Affect 
2.La F1, BECAUSE IT is Banking. 
3. When you have oil in Valencia will not depend on the money of the Government and may challenge Big Projects Like The Grao. 
4.Valencia not boring, I discovered you more valence BECAUSE Everything about modernity, old, skyscrapers, museums, zoos ... 
5.Spain is 4 Economics of Europe and the World 12 This Year, Next year thanks to new Measures and Reforms will be in the World Economy 10 of the world.


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## RobH

I thought the plan was to alternate Valencia with Barcelona?


----------



## koolio

Yeah that is what I thought too.


----------



## coth

Valencia is indeed most boring circuit in calendar.


----------



## will101

coth said:


> Valencia is indeed most boring circuit in calendar.


I would slightly disagree. The circuit itself is interesting, but the _racing_ is boring, because there is no place to pass.


----------



## desiyogi

fidalgo said:


> first picture is Shanghai circuit, only second is Buddh


Uhh...no that was definitely Buddh.
For more detail on Buddh.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=85503737

Shanghai's circuit ...









http://www.hindustantimes.com/Image...mage/shanghai-international-circuit-china.jpg


----------



## will101

desiyogi said:


> Uhh...no that was definitely Buddh.
> For more detail on Buddh.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=85503737


No, he was correct. The top photo was Shanghai, and the bottom was Buddh.


----------



## sgroutage

del


----------



## ValenciaTierrayMar

sgroutage said:


> The Circuit is paid for by by the regional government, which ever way you look at it.
> 
> Spain is broke, the country has been on a spending spree over the last 10 years, building roads, hi-speed rail, public buildings etc.
> 
> The Spanish economy is only the 5th largest in Europe and now has 20% unemployment. The country cant pay its bills. End of story.
> 
> The Valencia GP is to be cancelled.




1.Valencia not going to be dismissed by Barcelona. Be as follows:
2013 Barcelona 
2014 Valencia 
2015 Barcelona
2016 Valencia 
2017 Barcelona
2018 Valencia
So until 2020.
-Another thing, Spain is not so bad, if approved Eurobonds merkel Spain and other countries do not have to pay interest banks, state ...


----------



## Godius

Barcelona is a dull track too. The GP of Spain needs to be a fun track for the audience, 'Jerez de la Frontera' for example.


----------



## PaulFCB

If Barcelona is dull, than Jerez would be an hour and a half of perfect napping on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Godius

Circuit of Barcelona is good for testing, i just watch the start and end of the GP of Barcelona, just too boring. No overtakes, no fun.

Jerez always has a lot of overtakes and action on the track.


----------



## PaulFCB

Are u mad, bro!?
Jerez and Barcelona are both in the same category of very tested circuits. Mostly because of the good climate in the winter.

Where have you seen 'lots of overtaking' on Jerez, in Formula Renault 3.5 or Moto Gp? :crazy:.


----------



## Godius

PaulFCB said:


> Are u mad, bro!?
> Jerez and Barcelona are both in the same category of very tested circuits. Mostly because of the good climate in the winter.
> 
> Where have you seen 'lots of overtaking' on Jerez, in Formula Renault 3.5 or Moto Gp? :crazy:.


Dude, I love motorsports. F1 is not the only racing series that I keep track on. Use your brain for a minute.


----------



## PaulFCB

Maybe you have a problem judging the difference between F1 and other motorsports, just because you see an overtaking in a kart race doesn't mean it's the same for F1.


----------



## Godius

PaulFCB said:


> Maybe you have a problem judging the difference between F1 and other motorsports, just because you see an overtaking in a kart race doesn't mean it's the same for F1.



There are many, high downforce series, races that I have seen at the circuit on the Barcelona circuit. Trust me, they always were one of the boring races of the season. 

GP of Barcelona is only in F1 because of :2cents:Bernie Ecclestone:2cents:, Valencia and Monaco too, btw.


----------



## Atomicus

^^ Wouldn't be fair either to strip Spain from a GP.

The only decent alternative to Barcelona or Jerez would be Motorland Aragon, but it is not that this one would be much better anyway.

Too bad we canceled in Madrid the construction of a new track due the financial crisis that was actually quite promising...

Spain deserves a GP taking into account the amount of fans, but I hope I can see someday a really nice GP being hosted here.


On the other hand, I don't understand how people here voted so much for Monaco. :nuts: Seriously, it is even worse than Valencia in terms of overtaking (actually Valencia has been better lately in that regard, I'll never forget KK overtaking Alonso last year like a boss).


SPA not in the list? hno:
Best F1 track:


----------



## Atomicus

sgroutage said:


> It is about to be dumped from the calendar.
> 
> The Spanish govt cant pay its bills, *although it has done a good job spending over the last 10 years.
> 
> Thank you EU*





sgroutage said:


> The Circuit is paid for by by the regional government, which ever way you look at it.
> *
> Spain is broke, the country has been on a spending spree over the last 10 years, building roads, hi-speed rail, public buildings etc.*
> 
> The Spanish economy is only the 5th largest in Europe and now has 20% unemployment. The country cant pay its bills. End of story.
> 
> The Valencia GP is to be cancelled.


Don't know if troll or just... :weird:

Public spending is not what caused Spain to be broke. I don't know how many times it needs to be said. Can you tell the difference between public and private debt? :|

You seem to have some kind of beef against Spain judging from your agressive posts, but I suggest you to get rid of it since bitterness won't do any good to you in the long term.


----------



## Godius

Atomicus said:


> ^^ Wouldn't be fair either to strip Spain from a GP.


I agree with you, Spain can try to host a GP on the Jerez track and evaluate the number of overtakes, fun factor, etc. Everything is better than sticking to the same track that is so predictable.


----------



## hubemx

*Sebastian Vettel Becomes First Formula One Star to Drive the New Jersey Circuit*


----------



## RobH

The above video was a promo stunt by Santander and the above map a graphic drawn up by the Daily Mail based on Santander's promo. Neither of them are based on any "plans" for a real GP.


----------



## rodrigorc

Nice video of an Audi RS3 in INTERLAGOS.

There is also a time table, just like BBC's top gear. They are just beginning.

Circuit record -1:11.473 - 2004, Juan Pablo Montoya, Williams BMW F1.

AUDI RS3 - 1:59.440


----------



## LondonFox

RobH said:


> The above video was a promo stunt by Santander and the above map a graphic drawn up by the Daily Mail based on Santander's promo. Neither of them are based on any "plans" for a real GP.



We shall see.

I'm willing to bet it will happen. Silverstone is tired and dull.The UK needs a new exciting track.


----------



## EK413

I highly doubt the Australian F1 will be dropped from the calender in favour of these so called NEW F1 circuits... The NEW circuits have one thing in common lack of history!


----------



## EK413

Godius said:


> the girl in the middle has a shocking form of anorexia


Totally agree!!! What a turn off!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonathaninATX

*Circuit of the Americas progress*










http://www.facebook.com/CircuitofTheAmericas/photos


----------



## ormey

Scba said:


> Looks like a very dull track layout.


dull going through admiltary arch at 100mph its tight and will be brilliant this will happen no doubt


----------



## Suburbanist

*Work progress on the circuit of the Americas*

Apparently, work is progressing fast in Austin.

Pics from their official website










.








.









.


----------



## jonathaninATX

Lookin good... and only 100 days left. Also a new rendering of Tower Amphitheater.









http://www.austinchronicle.com/blogs/news/2012-07-23/live-nation-to-book-circuit-of-the-americas/


----------



## coth

*Olympic Park Circuit*, late july
http://www.omega2014.ru/projects/formula1/galery/

















Medical Center









Pit Building


----------



## will101

coth said:


> *Olympic Park Circuit*, late july


I know what the flag on the left is, and I've identified the flag next to it. What are the two on the right?


----------



## coth

third is developer and fourth is general contractor


----------



## jonathaninATX

http://circuitoftheamericas.com/articles/progress-progress-progress


----------



## Nikola10

Russian must be crazy about F1


----------



## coth

Moscow Raceway will be extended to 5,5km to get FIA Grade 1 and FIM A. So, hope it will mix Russian Grand Prix with Sochi every two years. Or, who knows, may be two GP for Russia like for USA.


----------



## Thanial

coth said:


> Moscow Raceway will be extended to 5,5km to get FIA Grade 1 and FIM A. So, hope it will mix Russian Grand Prix with Sochi every two years. Or, who knows, may be two GP for Russia like for USA.


I can see the two swapping since there aren't any realistic places on the calender for another Russian race to take place. Plus there being two US grand prix's has proved very unpopular outside of the US, I for one would much prefer the New Jersey GP to that of the Texan one. Still, I can't wait for the first Sochi Grand Prix, really looking forward to seeing it go around the Olympic Park!


----------



## Suburbanist

The Circuit of the Americas is several orders of magnitude better in terms of facilities proposed, track design and permanent structure than the street race in New Jersey.


----------



## NORIND

UYYY este enlace ya hacia falta


----------



## coth

Thanial said:


> I can see the two swapping since there aren't any realistic places on the calender for another Russian race to take place. Plus there being two US grand prix's has proved very unpopular outside of the US, I for one would much prefer the New Jersey GP to that of the Texan one. Still, I can't wait for the first Sochi Grand Prix, really looking forward to seeing it go around the Olympic Park!


It's not popular when second track located deep in province. But when it's two large cities both would be popular. Sochi isn't large though. So most fans would prefer to attend Moscow GP. So may be yes, swapping would be better for Sochi.


----------



## 1772

NORIND said:


> UYYY este enlace ya hacia falta


What?


----------



## jonathaninATX

Views from the new 250 ft. observation tower at COTA




























https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.518451498181195.141941.219399881419693&type=1


----------



## coth

yet another ugly tilkedrome


----------



## Abinash89

Buddh circuit,India


----------



## PaulFCB

coth said:


> yet another ugly tilkedrome


 At least it's not a flat tilkedrome.
Sounds promising and it can surely be one of the best circuits in the calendar.
It looks exactly like the opposite of a boring, flat and typical "tikedrome" circuit built just where it's easier to build a road and that lacks any imagination and even if it's a new modern circuitit has turns that can remind spectators of Spa or Suzuka. Let's wait and see what it offers.


----------



## will101

coth said:


> yet another ugly tilkedrome


And you base this ridiculous conclusion on what exactly?


----------



## coth

It does looks like a boring, flat and typical tilkedrome to me. Just a wasteland, circuit around nowhere. Empty, like a military range, like all other tilkedromes, including Moscow Raceway.


----------



## jonathaninATX

> It does looks like a boring, flat and typical tilkedrome to me. Just a wasteland, circuit around nowhere. Empty, like a military range, like all other tilkedromes, including Moscow Raceway.


Wasteland?, circuit around nowhere? Why do u think that? This track sits on a hill, also at turn one drivers will see the Austin Skyline in the distance. It may seem like it's in the middle of nowhere but developers are snatching up land around the track and planning on building resorts, ect.


----------



## jonathaninATX

Another view facing west towards the Austin skyline



















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.512664435414773.129803.157330087614878&type=1


----------



## PaulFCB

coth said:


> It does looks like a boring, flat and typical tilkedrome to me. Just a wasteland, circuit around nowhere. Empty, like a military range, like all other tilkedromes, including Moscow Raceway.


 Huh? The Circuit should be the most hilly in the Championship after Spa-Francorchamps and Suzuka.


----------



## jumoni

Suburbanist said:


> Apparently, work is progressing fast in Austin.
> 
> Pics from their official website


Wow!!! One hell of a view for the drivers....going into the pit stand or the grand stand.


----------



## Cogan

jumoni said:


> Wow!!! One hell of a view for the drivers....going into the pit stand or the grand stand.


Unfortunately not, this is the view from Turn 1, so the drivers will not see it from this side (unless the car is pointing in the wrong direction, of course).


----------



## Scoots71

coth said:


> yet another ugly tilkedrome


Care to elaborate? 

I see tons of elevation changes, and several splendid passing zones. A daring uphill-to-downhill tight left-hander in Turn 1 that with a great run-up that should make for an exciting start and a great passing zone throughout the race. (As well as a great vista view for the fans.) 
Another great passing zone in Turn 11 in a tight hairpin after a decently long run-up, leading into a very long straight sure to produce very high speeds going down then back up hill with a DRS Zone into another Left-Hander in Turn 12 that will produce even more passing. 
Throw in some very technical skill complexes coming out of Turn 1 and Turn 12, and I think it's the makings of a great track.


----------



## RMB2007

Planning permission has recently been granted for a massive redevelopment of Silverstone. :cheers:


> There will be a mix of uses including offices, distribution facilities, three hotels, new spectator facilities, a museum of motor sport and a university technology college with accommodation.


http://www.silverstone.co.uk/news/l...opment-all-set-to-race-off-the-starting-grid/


----------



## carnifex2005

I'm sure this has been said before, but it's a pretty stupid poll to leave out Spa as one of the choices. Complete fail by the thread starter.
Also, the Austin course looks like it could have potential to be very good. Can't wait to see how it turns out with actual racing on it.


----------



## Cogan

carnifex2005 said:


> I'm sure this has been said before, but it's a pretty stupid poll to leave out Spa as one of the choices. Complete fail by the thread starter.


Agree. This thread was started in 2006, and there was no Belgian GP that year. The list has blatantly been copied from the list of races of the 2006 season as they are pretty much all in the correct order.


----------



## PaulFCB

RMB2007 said:


> Planning permission has recently been granted for a massive redevelopment of Silverstone. :cheers:


 Finally, the place is like a 3rd world setting now.


----------



## Neda Say

carnifex2005 said:


> I'm sure this has been said before, but it's a pretty stupid poll to leave out Spa as one of the choices. Complete fail by the thread starter.
> Also, the Austin course looks like it could have potential to be very good. Can't wait to see how it turns out with actual racing on it.


Cannot agree more, leaving arguably the best track of the F1 championship out the poll is epicly stupid :bash:


----------



## jonathaninATX

*COTA completes track paving with success* 



> September 21, 2012
> 
> Circuit of The Americas hits another major milestone in its construction process with the completion of the third and final layer of pavement around the 3.4-mile course!
> 
> The “wearing course” or third layer of asphalt is one of the most unique surfaces in the world. Built with materials from all over Texas, it will allow Formula 1TM racecars to perform at its best. The aggregates that form the asphalt ingredients for Circuit of The Americas have been meticulously selected to meet the standards of the Federation Internationale de l'Automobile (FIA). Oscar Rodriguez from Rodriguez Engineering, one of the subcontractors working on the project, explained how the surface at COTA is not an average one. “The overall design of the asphalt mix for the track is crucial to the performance of the car,” said Rodriguez. ”We work with Tilke and asphalt expert, Dr. Reynard Hart, to produce a mix that is up to their specifications”.
> 
> Dr. Hart who works closely with Tilke as a consultant, has paved most of the F1 circuits around the world and his knowledge and expertise was crucial to the overall success of this project. The last minutes of the paving process were crucial and Hart was actively involved with Austin Commercial technicians to make sure the surface was even and the joints of pavement on top of Turn 1 were up to the highest standard.


http://circuitoftheamericas.com/articles/cota-completes-track-pavement-with-success


----------



## jonathaninATX

*FIA gives COTA thumbs up*



> September 25, 2012
> 
> Circuit of The Americas today announced that it has been declared ready to host the 2012 FORMULA 1 UNITED STATES GRAND PRIX™ by Charlie Whiting, who directs racing, safety and technical matters for the Fédération Internationale de l’Automobile (FIA), the sanctioning body that oversees international motorsport. Whiting visited the Central Texas sports and entertainment venue as part of a scheduled pre-race inspection and approved the circuit for “Grade 1” status, which is the highest distinction awarded to a motorsports venue. The passing grade clears the way for the circuit to conduct Formula 1 racing this fall.
> 
> Whiting’s visit comes approximately two months before Formula 1 racing is set to return to the United States, Nov. 16-18. All Formula 1 circuits must be inspected and approved by Whiting before they can conduct Grand Prix racing, and the motorsports veteran spent approximately two hours touring the Austin facility along with representatives of Circuit of The Americas, general contractor Austin Commercial and German track architects Tilke GmbH. Whiting had rave reviews for the entire venue and the work completed since his last visit to the circuit in August 2012.
> 
> “Everything that I’ve seen so far has been absolutely first class, and the progress that’s been made since the last time that I was here is amazing,” Whiting said. “The guys have done an awesome job--it really is quite fantastic! It’s built to the highest quality, exactly as we expected, and I’ve got absolutely no complaints whatsoever.”
> 
> During his visit, Whiting inspected the now fully paved racing circuit and personally walked the 3.4-mile course to ensure the asphalt met FIA requirements. He inspected kerbing, guard rails, fencing and other safety measures that have been installed around the circuit. He also toured the pit/paddock building, which will house Race Control and serve as his base of operations during the Formula 1™ event. Whiting described the circuit’s permanent structures as “fantastic,” and said he was especially impressed with the design of the circuit’s turns, including its signature Turn 1.


http://circuitoftheamericas.com/articles/fia-gives-cota-thumbs-up


----------



## AdidasGazelle

^^Great work by all concerned out there. Do we know what the attendance is expected to be for the F1 race? Looking forward to watching this now.

:cheers:


----------



## Abinash89

cc: Abhishek901(x-posting from SSCI)
Budhh International Circuit


----------



## will101

*Greece Unblocks Subsidy for Formula 1 Track Construction*



> Greece unblocked a subsidy of 28.9 million euros ($37.2 million) for the construction of an international-standard racetrack that can be used for staging Formula One car racing, the Ministry of Development said.
> 
> The track, which will be designed to host other events as well, including world championship motorbike racing and go-kart racing, will be built in Xalandritsa near the western port city of Patras at a total cost of 94.6 million euros, the Athens- based ministry said in an e-mailed statement late yesterday. Racetrack Patras SA, a private investment company, will oversee the project.


The whole article is here:
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...subsidy-for-formula-1-track-construction.html

And another article with the track diagram is here:
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2012-...broke-greece-launches-its-own-formula-1-race-


----------



## TEBC

Greeks are insane, they have much more important things to deal


----------



## jonathaninATX

Sunset at Circuit of the Americas










http://m.facebook.com/2193998814196...3200&wend=1354348799&ustart&__user=1145904752


----------



## jonathaninATX

Moving In










http://m.facebook.com/2193998814196...3200&wend=1354348799&ustart&__user=1145904752


----------



## PaulFCB

> * No Formula 1 race at the Nürburgring'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 November 2012
> 
> A Grand Prix at the Nürburgring is becoming increasingly less likely, with local media reporting that the bankrupt circuit's tenants cannot agree terms with administrators.
> 
> The tenants were in talks with Formula 1 boss Bernie Ecclestone about the planned race at the Nürburgring next year, but those negotiations have now come to a halt. A spokesperson has claimed that a race in the Eifel Mountains will no longer go ahead.
> 
> The German Grand Prix at the Nürburgring is still scheduled for July 14.


 Source

For me it's good news, Nurburgring is low quality.


----------



## jonathaninATX

Main Entrance


----------



## carnifex2005

Just watching the practice at Austin right now for the F1 race on the weekend. First impression of the track... hilly, very hilly. Can't wait to see the actual race on this track.


----------



## jonathaninATX

Qualifying has begun today at COTA.










http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...84656.219399881419693&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## will101

Bob Varsha on SPEED said that they were originally expecting 80,000 for qualifying today, but now the organizers say the crowd is "comfortably over that". So is there an attendance record for F1 qualifying?


----------



## copa olympic

*On track: Sochi F1 circuit to be completed in time
*
Published: 16 November, 2012, 13:22









A scale model of the Formula Sochi race track (RIA Novosti / Ruslan Krivobok)

The construction of the Sochi Formula 1 track is developing according to plan and will be ready to host Russia’s maiden Grand Prix in 2014, says German architect, Hermann Tilke.

“We’re deeply involved in the construction of the circuit at the moment,” Tilke told DPA news agency. “I can say that everything is going according to schedule. Everything is fine. We’ll be able to build the track in time, which means by 2014.”

The racetrack will be situated not far from the Olympic Park, which will host most of the events of the Sochi Winter Olympics in 2014. The first ever Russian Formula 1 Grand Prix is planned for July the same year.

Hermann Tilke is one of the leading F1 architects, with nine of his track designs present in the 2012 championship calendar.

The Circuit of the Americas in Austin, Texas, which will see the sport making its long-awaited return to the US this weekend, is also the German’s creation.

RT


----------



## jonathaninATX

82,710 attended the qualify event today at COTA.


----------



## Cogan

will101 said:


> Bob Varsha on SPEED said that they were originally expecting 80,000 for qualifying today, but now the organizers say the crowd is "comfortably over that". So is there an attendance record for F1 qualifying?


Silverstone has had some of the biggest attendances in recent years. Not an specific number but around 90,000 this year:

http://www.motoringresearch.com/record-silverstone-attendance-for-‘challenging’-british-gp/848841

But looks like Texas was not a Saturday record if 82,710 was the number.


----------



## will101

Upwards of 120,000 expected today. But nowhere close to the ~220,000 at the first year at Indianapolis.


----------



## carnifex2005

Good race. Love the track. Easily the best Tilke track. Hamilton ended up beating Vettel by about a second.


----------



## AdidasGazelle

Well done to all involved in Austin. The track looked magnificent and proved to be suited to F1 with some great wheel to wheel action. Going to quickly become a favourite amongst drivers and spectators alike IMO kay: 

Great race today and a superb drive from Hamilton :cheers:


----------



## JimB

117,000 there today, apparently.

Great new track. Big crowd. Excellent race.

A good day for F1.


----------



## eMKay

What an amazing venue, I was a h8er from the start, I thought the track and location were terrible, a huge mistake. But I was wrong. The hill up to turn one, the esses, the grandstands, the crowd, the amazing camerawork by the helicopters, it was all awesome. Just an amazing job by everyone involved.

$400,000,000? They built this spectacular place for less than a modern hockey arena costs? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Kolothos

Eugh, what is Tilke thinking with these new 'funnel' hairpins?

Still though, F1 building new tracks keeps the American classics safe from F1 butchery. Watkins Glen, Elkhart Lake, Sears Point to name a few..

It will be interesting to see if Indycar hold a race at COTA some time in the future, if only for a direct comparison to F1, to see where Indycars are in comparison (probably very far off these days, unlike in the CART days).

Oh, and Aussie V8's next year too!


----------



## skaP187

JimB said:


> 117,000 there today, apparently.
> 
> Great new track. Big crowd. Excellent race.
> 
> A good day for F1.


+1 
It´s good to be back in the USA! Country with race tradition and support.


----------



## Godius

skaP187 said:


> I think you´re making it to diffecult, it´s a safety issue.


It is only effective if you don't get into a slide/spin. Grass and gravel are actually safer when a car gets out of control. The main reason why they (fia) do install those runoff areas is to make sure that everyone can finish (for commercial reasons) their race, they are not getting penalised for their mistakes anymore.


----------



## skaP187

Godius said:


> It is only effective if you don't get into a slide/spin. Grass and gravel are actually safer when a car gets out of control. The main reason why they (fia) do install those runoff areas is to make sure that everyone can finish (for commercial reasons) their race, they are not getting penalised for their mistakes anymore.


If that´s true it would be a shame, I think it´s a combination though. You will get faster out of spin because you get grip a lot faster again and breaking will always make sence.
The other side of the medal is that drivers can make mistakes without getting realy punished for it. On the other side again, drivers will take more risks maybe making races more spectecular again.


----------



## rantanamo

Godius said:


> It is only effective if you don't get into a slide/spin. Grass and gravel are actually safer when a car gets out of control. The main reason why they (fia) do install those runoff areas is to make sure that everyone can finish (for commercial reasons) their race, they are not getting penalised for their mistakes anymore.


Grass and gravel tend to grab a car that has any chance of digging into it, causing dangerous flips. Grass can also be overly slick to the point that no control can be maintained. They belong away from the racing line if it can be helped. Especially at high speed area. Oval tracks learned it the hard way. IndyCar/Champ Car have learned the hard way over the years. Speed needs to have the opportunity to scrub before hitting gravel period. Formula 1 has avoided a lot of this by having the absolute best brakes and most downforce out there.


----------



## coth

Olympic Park Circuit



Пельмень;98024144 said:


> Пит-билдинг и здание команд:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Медицинский центр:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Прямая старта/финиша:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Черновой слой основания трассы:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Первый слой асфальта:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://vk.com/album-41646771_166498827


----------



## coth

Olympic Park Circuit



Пельмень;98024144 said:


> Пит-билдинг и здание команд:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Медицинский центр:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Прямая старта/финиша:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Черновой слой основания трассы:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Первый слой асфальта:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://vk.com/album-41646771_166498827


----------



## copa olympic

*Formula Sochi takes active part for the new Russian circuit
* 
*Formula Sochi announces interim results for the construction of the Formula 1 Russian Grand Prix circuit which will they hope will hosts other series events including the WEC, MotoGP, Formula 3, and WTCC.
*
Added: Yesterday at 7:12pm











The circuit operator and organizer of Formula 1 Russian Grand Prix, "Formula Sochi" takes an active part in the construction of the autodrome, and develops long-term race implementation plan.

Alexander Bogdanov, CEO of "Formula Sochi": "The construction of the racing track in Sochi is going into high gear. The 5854 m long circuit is one of the longest in the Formula One World Championship. The autodrome will also host different racing series such as FIA GT World Series, FIA WEC, WTCC, Formula 3, and Russian national championships. We are working through the possibility of hosting motorcycle racing of highest level: Moto GP, World Superbike, and others.










Alexander Bogdanov, CEO of Formula Sochi
Photo by: Formula Sochi

"More than a thousand engineering personnel and workers and 110 units of construction machinery are involved in the construction by OJSC "Center of "Omega", the developer of the Formula 1 Russian Grand Prix circuit. All the work is aimed at achieving the best quality of the future racing track. Control over construction is performed by designing company Tilke GmbH and Russian experts.

"Summing up 2012 results, it is safe to say that the company "Formula Sochi" gets into gear in the preparation of the Russian stage of Formula 1 Grand Prix, which includes the enhancing of working relations with international promoter. Close coordination with the group of Formula 1 companies headed by Bernie Ecclestone gives us a confidence that the Russian Grand Prix will be organized on time and at a high level."

Hermann Tilke, the architect of the Formula 1 circuits: "Together with Omega and Formula Sochi we are deeply involved in the Russian Grand Prix project and we are glad that all works are going according to schedule considering the large amount of coordination necessary with the Olympic construction. There is no doubt that the circuit will be meeting all the requirements for Formula One and maybe also for the Moto GP. The circuit is going to be very fast and technical and offering a number of interesting features. It is a fantastic facility with a great atmosphere and it will be outstanding as the circuit will run through the Olympic Park. I am very optimistic about the future of the unique race track in Sochi and am looking forward to a triumphant start of Formula 1 in Russia."










Construction of Sochi F1 track
Photo by: Formula Sochi

The circuit integration into Olympic Park infrastructure being built for the 2014 Winter Olympics is one of the key features of the Russian racing track. Many massive Olympic venues are already built, some sport facilities have been put in commission, while the motorsport venue is in the active phase of construction. Construction crews are making good progress with the preparing of groundworks and laying of asphalt coat; first layer of pavement has been laid in some areas.

The track, twisted in a clockwise direction and consisting of l2 right and 6 left turns, will be а great combination of speed and technical sections. The Formula 1 car will develop the maximum speed of 321 km/h in a straight between the first and second turns of the total length of about 650 m. The average lap speed is 215 km / h.

Basic infrastructure for Formula 1 circuit is composed of the Main Grandstand, the Race Control building, Team building, Pit building and Medical Center.

Works on the construction of Race Control building, connected to Pit Building, are in its final stage. Pit Building consists of the main level with 33 pits, with three floors of rooms and VIP lounges, and a roof terrace. The main part of the second floor is occupied by press center and podium. Parts of the second, third and fourth floors and the roof terrace are dedicated to Paddock Club. In the spring of 2013 exterior and interior works and installation works will begin.









Construction of Sochi F1 track
Photo by: Formula Sochi

Main grandstand, being built opposite the boxes, is expected to host 13,600 race fans. The soil stabilization works with use of the latest technology, developed and successfully implemented by local specialists, are completed. Commentator booths are situated on the top floor of the grandstand.

The circuit infrastructure involves elevators and other accommodations for people with disabilities, creating a barrier-free environment to the highest standards.

*Formula 1 circuit in figures:
*Circuit length: 5854 km; 
Maximum speed: 320 km / h; 
Circuit width: 13-15 m; 
Number of turns: 18;
Developer of the circuit: OJSC "Center "Omega" 
Designer of the circuit: Tilke GmbH & Co.KG; 
Operator of the circuit: OJSC "Formula Sochi"

_OJSC "Formula Sochi"
_
Motor Sport


----------



## will101

Have the earthquakes or the pipeline explosion caused any problems with the construction?


----------



## Starfish PRime

Cogan said:


> And worst of all Paul Ricard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.redlinetechnik.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/user46874_pic181231_1236529312.jpg
> 
> I assumed it was paint. I don't think it is sand because the cars run over it too smoothly, it doesn't penalise drivers too much for mistakes (which from a racing fan's view is another reason I prefer grass!).
> 
> The image above of Paul Ricard is actually not paint or sand but 'tungsten strips' designed to damage the tyres to penalise the drivers. There is a bit more about it as well as the tarmac/grass argument here: http://gforcef1.wordpress.com/ (see the November 9th 2012 post, and count me in the 'Irate Nostalgic Fans' category)


Paul Ricard was modified to be a testing facility with hundreds of different combinations. As a testing facility is also important to be safe with the drivers mistakes. If you plan to use a track for testing one day, you prefer a track where an error can be handled easily and doesn´t end in a car written off.


----------



## coth

They actually looks good on Paul Ricard. And it is best of all Tilke's works (yet he didn't made it, just renovated)


----------



## JMGV196

Tilke = uke:

There are only 4 Tilke tracks I like:

India, because it reminds me of Kyalami.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Austria, who doesn't loves A1 Ring?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

USA.. I don't know, it kinda has an 'old school' design



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and Singapore reminds me of Detroit.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## coth

Singapore wasn't made by Tilke. It was designed by KBR. Tilke's project was denied.

A1-Ring isn't a Tilke's project. Similar to Paul Ricard, it was just renovated.



Buddh reminds of new Kyalami, not old. Both Buddh and Austin are usual poor Tilkedromes.


----------



## PaulFCB

coth said:


> Singapore wasn't made by Tilke. It was designed by KBR. Tilke's project was denied.


 It was designed by Tilke but later modified by KBR.



coth said:


> A1-Ring isn't a Tilke's project. Similar to Paul Ricard, it was just renovated.


 Yes, but he designed the new circuit, the fact the circuit uses portions of the old Österreichring but that's only for the straight lines and a turn or two. The first, 2nd, Gosser, Power Horse, Niki Lauda, Jochen Rindt and A1 ( last ) turns are the result of Tilke's remodeling.



coth said:


> Buddh reminds of new Kyalami, not old. Both Buddh and Austin are usual poor Tilkedromes.


 I think Austin is a great circuit, Tilke started to draw some very interesting circuits lately and no more almost 100% flat ones like Bahrein or China built on a former swamp or something. Buddh isn't my favorite new circuit but it has some interesting turns tbh.


----------



## skaP187

Austin is a great circuit.


----------



## copa olympic

*Ecclestone 'very impressed' with Sochi
*
ESPN Staff










Bernie Ecclestone says it's too late to arrange a 20th grand prix in 2013 © 

Bernie Ecclestone says he is "very impressed" with the ongoing work at Sochi ahead of its hosting of the 2014 Russian Grand Prix.

The race will take place next year after Sochi hosts the 2014 Winter Olympics, with the track using part of the Olympic Park access roads. 

Having visited the city along with Russian Prime Minister Vladimir Putin this week, Ecclestone said he was happy with the progress being made on the facilities.

"Everything seems very good," Ecclestone told The National. "[Putin] seems delighted with the Olympics and the Formula One. It was good. I was very impressed with what they have done."

Ecclestone also confirmed there is likely to be 19 races in 2013 after admitting it is too late to arrange a 20th race.

"The calendar has been formed already, it's too late," Ecclestone said before adding he was "disappointed that it didn't happen before; we can't suddenly slot it in".

The 2013 calendar does have a slot for an unconfirmed European race on July 21, but planned hosts Turkey failed to produce the necessary funding to pay the race fee.

© ESPN EMEA Ltd.

ESPN F1


----------



## coth

*Владимир Путин обсудил ход строительства трассы «Формулы-1» в Сочи*
http://www.sc-os.ru/ru/press/index.php?id_101=2609

Президент РФ Владимир Путин встретился в Сочи с главным промоутером «Формулы-1» Берни Экклстоуном. Речь шла о строительстве трассы для проведения шоссейно-кольцевых гонок и примыкающих к ней объектов инфраструктуры на территории Олимпийского парка Сочи и в непосредственной близости от него.

На встрече Президент отметил, что все работы идут по плану. «Значительная часть трассы для «Формулы-1» уже готова, из 5,6 километров - 3 с лишним», – сообщил Владимир Путин. «Как я знаю, значительная часть дорог, которые должны будут использоваться для «Формулы-1», строятся нами в связи с подготовкой Олимпиады. Соревнования в рамках «Формулы-1», конечно, будут существенным дополнением всей этой инфраструктуры и помогут нам использовать многие объекты Олимпийских игр в качестве олимпийского наследия», - добавил Президент.

«Отрадно видеть то, что Россия, по всей видимости, уже заранее распланировала, как будут использоваться олимпийские объекты после окончания Олимпиады, потому что в большинстве стран строят, не задумываясь о дальнейшем», - сказал Берни Эклстоун.

В преддверие встречи Берни Экклстоун и вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Козак осмотрели место возведения трассы. В активной фазе строительства – главная трибуна вместимостью 13600 мест, пункт управления гонкой, здания команд, боксов и медицинского центра.

«Приходится совмещать на территории Олимпийского парка работу очень многих строительных организаций, многих объектов, есть пересечения. Сегодня мы решили эти проблемы. Мы вышли, на мой взгляд, на финишную прямую, на ритмичную работу», – отметил Дмитрий Козак.

Кольцо для гонок запроектировано и строится в соответствии с требованиями Международной автомобильной федерации. Особенностью трассы, «закрученной» по часовой стрелке и включающей более 15 правых и левых поворотов, является сочетание скоростных и техничных участков. Так, максимальная скорость прохождения дистанции составит 320 километров в час.

Ответственный исполнитель проекта - ОАО «Центр «Омега».


----------



## skaP187

coth said:


> *Владимир Путин обсудил ход строительства трассы «Формулы-1» в Сочи*
> http://www.sc-os.ru/ru/press/index.php?id_101=2609
> 
> Президент РФ Владимир Путин встретился в Сочи с главным промоутером «Формулы-1» Берни Экклстоуном. Речь шла о строительстве трассы для проведения шоссейно-кольцевых гонок и примыкающих к ней объектов инфраструктуры на территории Олимпийского парка Сочи и в непосредственной близости от него.
> 
> На встрече Президент отметил, что все работы идут по плану. «Значительная часть трассы для «Формулы-1» уже готова, из 5,6 километров - 3 с лишним», – сообщил Владимир Путин. «Как я знаю, значительная часть дорог, которые должны будут использоваться для «Формулы-1», строятся нами в связи с подготовкой Олимпиады. Соревнования в рамках «Формулы-1», конечно, будут существенным дополнением всей этой инфраструктуры и помогут нам использовать многие объекты Олимпийских игр в качестве олимпийского наследия», - добавил Президент.
> 
> «Отрадно видеть то, что Россия, по всей видимости, уже заранее распланировала, как будут использоваться олимпийские объекты после окончания Олимпиады, потому что в большинстве стран строят, не задумываясь о дальнейшем», - сказал Берни Эклстоун.
> 
> В преддверие встречи Берни Экклстоун и вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Козак осмотрели место возведения трассы. В активной фазе строительства – главная трибуна вместимостью 13600 мест, пункт управления гонкой, здания команд, боксов и медицинского центра.
> 
> «Приходится совмещать на территории Олимпийского парка работу очень многих строительных организаций, многих объектов, есть пересечения. Сегодня мы решили эти проблемы. Мы вышли, на мой взгляд, на финишную прямую, на ритмичную работу», – отметил Дмитрий Козак.
> 
> Кольцо для гонок запроектировано и строится в соответствии с требованиями Международной автомобильной федерации. Особенностью трассы, «закрученной» по часовой стрелке и включающей более 15 правых и левых поворотов, является сочетание скоростных и техничных участков. Так, максимальная скорость прохождения дистанции составит 320 километров в час.
> 
> Ответственный исполнитель проекта - ОАО «Центр «Омега».


My Russian isn´t what it used to be, but is Bernie saying that he needs to take a shit?


----------



## will101

skaP187 said:


> My Russian isn´t what it used to be, but is Bernie saying that he needs to take a shit?


Bernie has needed some sort of relief for a looong time.


----------



## berdberd

F1 Next Station of Future "Buriram International Circuit THAILAND"











































































Credit
Buriram International Circuit


----------



## 1772

What combined Formula One/NASCAR-tracks are there out there? Any good?


----------



## joezierer

1772 said:


> What combined Formula One/NASCAR-tracks are there out there? Any good?


When you say NASCAR do you mean oval? Because Monza is the only one I know of that has both. If you mean hosted F1 and NASCAR the only track I know of is Watkins Glen.


----------



## opusdei

When Americans will produce a good pilot again? The latter was Mario Andretti in the 70's. I think ovals affect pilots technically. An American team in F1 would be a good idea, since the Austin GP was a success.


----------



## will101

Scba said:


> And IMO, the track design for that track looks terribly boring.


At 2.54 miles the length is fairly short, too. But I could see this being a popular track for something like the V8 Supercars. Room for lots of bumping and banging.


----------



## Scba

opusdei said:


> When Americans will produce a good pilot again? The latter was Mario Andretti in the 70's. I think ovals affect pilots technically. An American team in F1 would be a good idea, since the Austin GP was a success.


F1 is too exclusive of a club today, and the list of drivers and teams with a legitimate chance of being anything other than a backmarker is smaller. There's a couple of good IndyCar drivers, like Ryan Hunter-Reay, but who knows if there's some biker or Nascar driver that would be better. No one's getting a shot.

I'd like it if for local events - in this case, the GP in Austin - if a team could give an American driver a one-off ride. Doesn't seem to happen often at all in F1 though.


----------



## 1772

Does (or has) any F1 track ever used banked curves like in Nascar?


----------



## coth

Many. Monza for example.


----------



## Blade

Monaco for me. Simply stunning!!


----------



## SE9

*Spa* for me. The king of F1 tracks.


----------



## coth

It looked much better in 1983


----------



## joezierer

opusdei said:


> When Americans will produce a good pilot again? The latter was Mario Andretti in the 70's. I think ovals affect pilots technically. An American team in F1 would be a good idea, since the Austin GP was a success.


Probably never because why would they? F1 isn't popular here and they don't pay good enough. Kids grow up wanting to be NASCAR or Indy or sometimes Rally drivers.


----------



## opusdei

^^Just tell the kids that, the money earn by a top pilot in a year is greater than the entire budget of the main Indy team


----------



## Scba

And good luck trying to be a top F1 driver. One of the most elusive and sought after positions in the world.


----------



## opusdei

Well, even pilots from smaller teams earn a good money.


----------



## PejatBR

Interlagos could not be in the callendar for the next year.


----------



## PejatBR

http://blogs.bettor.com/Ecclestone-warns-Interlagos-it-needs-to-improve,-or-else-a21197


----------



## opusdei

^^Old news, Ecclestone denied. Interlagos will start undergoing major renovations after the Brazil GP this year.


----------



## will101

opusdei said:


> Well, even pilots from smaller teams earn a good money.


No, they don't. This came out in a minor tax dispute in the US in the 80s. Some of the drivers were having to find their own sponsors to pay for their drives, and their only sources of personal income were prize monies, personal sponsorships, and extra funds from the main (team) sponsor that the driver had provided. Which in a few cases was not much.

Canadian driver Allen Berg had a year in F1 in the 80s, and later commented that he would have made more money staying home and driving on the local dirt track.


----------



## opusdei

^^ In the beginning this is true, but if you build a career (even without being brilliant), will earn good money. The United States has a long tradition in the past in F1. I find it sad that has no pilot at the time, but there's three American pilots in GP2 (access category to F1). There's still hope.


----------



## tonttula

will101 said:


> No, they don't. This came out in a minor tax dispute in the US in the 80s. Some of the drivers were having to find their own sponsors to pay for their drives, and their only sources of personal income were prize monies, personal sponsorships, and extra funds from the main (team) sponsor that the driver had provided. Which in a few cases was not much.


This is true, but it's also about how hot the driver is. If the driver is successful in feeder series and the talent seems to be there, you will naturally see him right away with big sums, like Raikkonen and Hamilton.

Then there are those who would likely not get driver seat, but offer a lot of sponsor money and so get a seat in the very low end teams. They essential pay to drive the cars. This year example Kovalainen was replaced by Giedo van der Garde who brings cash for the team. More than anything else these days it seem to be desperation to get enough money to race in F1.



joezierer said:


> Probably never because why would they? F1 isn't popular here and they don't pay good enough. Kids grow up wanting to be NASCAR or Indy or sometimes Rally drivers.


If you are good, then its certainly not about wanting more cash. There would be no limits for successful American drivers when it comes to paycheck. You can't really get much higher in any sport than F1 when it comes to the base salaries the teams pay and if you are American and successful, you could see some Schumacher like over 1 billion dollar earnings thanks to endorsements. In the end it's about there being no strong open wheel culture and no high level feeder series in US. Like Formula Renault, GP2, GP3 etc. 

Actually, how big is karting in US?


----------



## 1772

coth said:


> Many. Monza for example.


Any other than Monza?


----------



## coth

Mexico. Last 180 deg turn was banked.


----------



## joezierer

tonttula said:


> If you are good, then its certainly not about wanting more cash. There would be no limits for successful American drivers when it comes to paycheck. You can't really get much higher in any sport than F1 when it comes to the base salaries the teams pay and if you are American and successful, you could see some Schumacher like over 1 billion dollar earnings thanks to endorsements. In the end it's about there being no strong open wheel culture and no high level feeder series in US. Like Formula Renault, GP2, GP3 etc.
> 
> Actually, how big is karting in US?


Drivers in america get a lot from endorsements from running domestic series, though. Karting isn't that big here, to answer your question. Most of the lower series or "grassroots" racing is based on dirt oval racing.


----------



## fidalgo

1772 said:


> Does (or has) any F1 track ever used banked curves like in Nascar?


Almost every curve is banked, not as much as ovals, but they are.

the most banked curve from F1, I think is the one in AVUS circuit


----------



## rantanamo

First of all, I think the international community totally underestimates and dismisses NASCAR and the talent of some of its drivers. Its totally organization is huge and reaches deep into youth programs and even different race series, track ownership, television partners, etc. Easily the biggest reason talented racers in the U.S. don't even think about F1 as they are coming up. I believe that there are several of their current drivers who would have been F1 pilots had they come up in a formula racing environment. These kids come up karting(yes, karting is huge for racers in the US), but as teens, NASCAR pushes them towards sprints and midgets. It creates incredible car control, but its completely different from driving a formula car. Anyone that has gone back and forth will tell you the same. NASCAR has dominating getting those young kids from these situations. They have also dominated getting sponsorship to kids at a young age that don't come from these good financial situations. If F1 and its lower ladders want US drivers it has to jump in early as they have a huge domestic competitor for talent who gets the drivers going in a totally different direction at an early age. If IndyCar could even get 1/4 of these kids you'd see more Americans go to F1, but they simply don't. This has not only killed Americans going to F1 and ladder series, but has really hurt the American presence in IndyCar as well. Both F1 and IndyCar totally underestimated that grassroots effort by NASCAR to identify and shepherd talent throughout the last 3 decades, while F1 got Scott Speed, a guy who is afraid of IndyCar and the regular last place finisher in NASCAR Sprint Cup. You have no such barrier in bike racing, which is why you see more Americans at the MotoGP and WSBK level. IndyCar has been trying to build its ladder system back up, but its a hard road with how huge NASCAR has become.


----------



## will101

joezierer said:


> Drivers in america get a lot from endorsements from running domestic series, though. Karting isn't that big here, to answer your question. Most of the lower series or "grassroots" racing is based on dirt oval racing.


And the large amateur road racing system in the SCCA.


----------



## Scba

fidalgo said:


> Almost every curve is banked, not as much as ovals, but they are.
> 
> the most banked curve from F1, I think is the one in AVUS circuit


Is that paved in bricks?


----------



## will101

fidalgo said:


> Almost every curve is banked, not as much as ovals, but they are.
> 
> the most banked curve from F1, I think is the one in AVUS circuit


That's a shot from the 1959 German Grand Prix, almost the last time that horrible banking was used. Ironically, that flag pole in the foreground killed Jean Behra later that day.


----------



## fidalgo

Scba said:


> Is that paved in bricks?


yes, as well as Indianapolis was back in the 50's, another banked F1 circuit



will101 said:


> That's a shot from the 1959 German Grand Prix, almost the last time that horrible banking was used. Ironically, that flag pole in the foreground killed Jean Behra later that day.


Jean Behra died the day before the Grand Prix, in a support race, so, its probably not that flag pole you mention


----------



## will101

Scba said:


> Is that paved in bricks?


Cobblestones, actually. Less brittle and more durable than brick, and good fun in the wet.

Also, notice the complete lack of retaining wall at the top of the banking. Apparently there were some spectacular flights of out-of-control cars off of the banking. Unfortunately, every occupant of said cars perished upon landing.


----------



## fidalgo

will101 said:


> Also, notice the complete lack of retaining wall at the top of the banking. Apparently there were some spectacular flights of out-of-control cars off of the banking. Unfortunately, every occupant of said cars perished upon landing.


not everyone
Richard von Frankenberg survived from a crash in AVUS banking in 1956. He was "spit" out of the car










full sequence here
http://www.gpexpert.com.br/2013/04/o-voo-de-richard-von-frankenberg.html


----------



## Scba

Fortunately around the same time, tracks like Daytona were implementing foolproof walls around their banked curves.






And here's another cool link to a style of racetrack paving that we'll never see again. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Board_track


----------



## Tonor

The Board Tracks.

U.S. 20s/30s 




























More: http://f1corradi.blogspot.com.br/search/label/Motordrome

- Portuguese (Google translator )


----------



## 1772

Wow... These guys were true men. 

I'm not advocating a return to lethal risks of days past, but still; very very impressive to go and take those risks. 

A :cheers: to them!


----------



## WFInsider




----------



## Gutovsky

A little bit more of history: the picture below shows how the public used to watch races in Interlagos - SP, right in the beginning of the races there:









(Source)


----------



## tonttula

joezierer said:


> Most of the lower series or "grassroots" racing is based on dirt oval racing.


Was just reading more about SCCA. To me mid level and the very early stage "grassroots" racing in US has been a big grey area.




joezierer said:


> Drivers in america get a lot from endorsements from running domestic series, though.


Though F1 is most of all global sport and a global audience with over 450 million viewership. In the end the economics around F1 are way higher than on any other racing series.
There's already plenty of American sponsors (Coca Cola/Burn, Dell, Intel, AMD, Reebok, Columbia records, Mobil 1, Monster Energy, Microsoft etc etc) in F1 and with actually succesful driver you would certainly see many of those and new ones jumping in. Plus non US brands wanting to be seen in US.
It's a bit different to have one US driver in a leading global racing series with ~21 drivers than plus 40 drivers (mostly from states) exclusively racing in states.


----------



## rantanamo

tonttula said:


> Was just reading more about SCCA. To me mid level and the very early stage "grassroots" racing in US has been a big grey area.
> 
> 
> 
> Though F1 is most of all global sport and a global audience with over 450 million viewership. In the end the economics around F1 are way higher than on any other racing series.
> There's already plenty of American sponsors (Coca Cola/Burn, Dell, Intel, AMD, Reebok, Columbia records, Mobil 1, Monster Energy, Microsoft etc etc) in F1 and with actually succesful driver you would certainly see many of those and new ones jumping in. Plus non US brands wanting to be seen in US.
> It's a bit different to have one US driver in a leading global racing series with ~21 drivers than plus 40 drivers (mostly from states) exclusively racing in states.


I think this is missing the point of your quote. Many of these domestic brands only advertise towards the US audience(most lucrative consumer market in the world)m and sponsor drivers who are in series that lead to the series that has the biggest viewership in the US. That's NASCAR by a big margin in the US. So while it is great that F1 is the biggest globally, that means nothing to Lucas Oil, Goody's or Window World, who while they aren't Coca-Cola or Vodafone are still huge companies despite just being domestic US companies and want to dump some ad dollars somewhere.


----------



## joezierer

F1 being a global power doesn't mean anything to Americans, tontulla. F1 is considered an "also ran" in the United States. No matter what the rest of the world thinks of it, if you're wanting americans to run, americans have to care about it. They don't.


----------



## Gutovsky

^^ Just like soccer. Or the metric system.


----------



## SE9

It's that time of year...


2012 Monaco Formula One Grand Prix. by Beast 1, on Flickr


FORMULE RENAULT FR 3.5 - MONACO GRAND PRIX 2012 by ArdenCaterham, on Flickr


Lewis Hamilton McLaren MP4-26 2011 F1 Monaco GP by Zip250, on Flickr


F1 - MONACO GRAND PRIX 2012 by Renault Sport F1, on Flickr


Start Monaco GP 2011 F1 2 by Zip250, on Flickr


F1 - MONACO GRAND PRIX 2012 by Renault Sport F1, on Flickr

[/center]


----------



## will101

joezierer said:


> F1 being a global power doesn't mean anything to Americans, tontulla. F1 is considered an "also ran" in the United States. No matter what the rest of the world thinks of it, if you're wanting americans to run, americans have to care about it. They don't.


Part of the problem is that on the west coast (where I live) most of the races come on at 3:30 in the morning. Several of them used to be on at 11 p.m. or midnight, but Bernie sabotaged the whole process by making the Asian races start later, just for the European audiences. Right now the only races that come on when I'm normally awake are Austin, Montreal, Sao Paulo, Japan, China, Korea and Malaysia, and the latter four are kind of a stretch.

So you tell me how we get Americans to care about something that happens in the wee hours.


----------



## adeaide

*Yeongam (Korea)*


----------



## WFInsider

Sochi:


----------



## coth

that's old version

there is a final version on wiki


----------



## coth

Recent developments from championat.com
http://www.championat.com/auto/arti...-trassy-formuly-1-v-sochi-prodolzhaetsja.html


----------



## MarkLanegan

Any picture about Port Imperial Street Circuit ? I Can't Imagine Watch F1 with New York-New Jersey Scene ^___^


----------



## coth

There is a high possibility that GP on Port Imperial Street Circuit will be canceled.


----------



## will101

coth said:


> There is a high possibility that GP on Port Imperial Street Circuit will be canceled.


Actually Bernie is looking at possibly buying a company to organize the race himself.

http://www.autoweek.com/article/20130518/f1/130519830


----------



## MarkLanegan

coth said:


> There is a high possibility that GP on Port Imperial Street Circuit will be canceled.


How could it be ? 


will101 said:


> Actually Bernie is looking at possibly buying a company to organize the race himself.
> 
> http://www.autoweek.com/article/20130518/f1/130519830


Why not sell it to the New Jersey State or Wes New York Council ?


----------



## will101

MarkLanegan said:


> Why not sell it to the New Jersey State or Wes New York Council ?


Because Bernie would rather make any possible profit himself rather than allow anyone else to make money. If you look up "corruption" in the dictionary, they will show you a picture of Bernie.


----------



## Bynkis

Suzka is the best circuit, facilities are dated though.

Ratings for each circuit on the quality of the race track.

Bahrain 6/10 
Malaysia 7/10
Melbourne 6/10
Imola 6/10
Nurburgring 7/10 
Barcelona 7/10
Monaco 6/10
Silverstone 6/10
Canada 7/10
Indianapolis 6/10 
Magny-Cours 6/10
Hockenheiem 7/10
Hungary 7/10
Istanbul 6/10
Monza 7/10
Spa 7/10
Shanghai 6/10 
Suzuka 9/10
Interlagos 8/10


----------



## MarkLanegan

will101 said:


> Because Bernie would rather make any possible profit himself rather than allow anyone else to make money. If you look up "corruption" in the dictionary, they will show you a picture of Bernie.


 Best joke of the day  



Bynkis said:


> Suzuka is the best circuit, facilities are dated though.
> 
> Ratings for each circuit on the quality of the race track.
> 
> Bahrain 6/10
> Malaysia 7/10
> Melbourne 6/10
> Imola 6/10
> Nurburgring 7/10
> Barcelona 7/10
> Monaco 6/10
> Silverstone 6/10
> Canada 7/10
> Indianapolis 6/10
> Magny-Cours 6/10
> Hockenheiem 7/10
> Hungary 7/10
> Istanbul 6/10
> Monza 7/10
> Spa 7/10
> Shanghai 6/10
> Suzuka 9/10
> Interlagos 8/10


Where is the new circuit ? Abu Dhabi, Singapore, Valencia, even Austin ?


----------



## WFInsider

> *New Moscow to Get Formula One Racetrack*
> 
> An auto race track able to accommodate the Formula One World Championship will be built in the expanded Moscow area by 2016, said Vladimir Zhidkin, head of the city's department for developing new territories.
> 
> The construction of the complex called Aeropolis, which will cover 80 hectares, will start next year. Aside from the racetrack, the complex will have exhibit centers and shopping and office infrastructure.
> 
> Vnukovo Airport is an investor in the project, which will be located close to the airport.
> 
> "It will be possible to hold the Formula One on this track," Zhidkin told reporters last week. "At other times, it could be used by auto lovers and for auto racing competitions."
> 
> Zhidkin added that there were no guarantees that the prestigious championship would be held there.
> 
> The Moscow area has another racetrack, Moscow Raceway, near Volokolamskoye Shosse, which can technically host the championship. It opened last July with a round of the World Series by Renault — the first international auto racing event held in Russia — and will host the German Touring Car Masters in August.
> 
> Moscow Raceway's owner, Rustem Teregulov, told Forbes last year that his project had a payback period of 30 to 50 years.
> 
> Despite the slow return on investment, motor sport-related construction is gaining momentum in Russia.
> 
> The federal government is investing an estimated $200 million to build a 5.9-kilometer International Street Circuit in Sochi, which will host a round of the Formula One competition in November 2014.
> 
> There were also earlier proposals to build a Formula One track near Nagatinskaya Poima in the south of Moscow and a site near Sheremetyevo Airport was also under consideration.


http://www.themoscowtimes.com/business/article/new-moscow-to-get-formula-one-racetrack/482836.html


----------



## coth

@WFInsider
It just speculations. There is no any contract.


----------



## RMB2007

Planning approved for Circuit of Wales:



> The Circuit of Wales, a new £280m multipurpose development in Ebbw Vale, Wales, has been granted planning approval by Blaenau Gwent County Borough Council. It will be delivered by the Heads of the Valleys Development Company Ltd. It is estimated that some 750,000 people will visit the completed facility each year and it is expected to generate £50m per annum for the UK economy.
> 
> The 830-acre development will represent the UK’s largest ever privately led capital investment programme in motor sport-related infrastructure and will provide significant and sustainable employment opportunities in the UK. The project showcases a new partnership model in which private investment and government come together to enable delivery of a major regeneration initiative. Construction is due to start in late 2013.
> 
> An anticipated 3,000 new jobs will be created during the construction phase, with between 4,000 and 6,000 new jobs once the development is complete. This transformational investment project will have a positive impact on the local community and economy, with the development providing the impetus for the long-term economic regeneration of the region.
> 
> The first phase of the multipurpose development will be the construction of an international specification motor racing circuit, including a hotel and commercial and retail complexes. The stateof-the-art facility is due to be completed in 2015/16. It is designed to host international motor sport events and will be a centre for motor sport-related industries. It will include a 3.5-mile track that takes advantage of the unique topography of Ebbw Vale, a Motocross track, an international karting track and off-road driving facilities.
> 
> The automotive park will be one of the world’s leading sustainable developments, targeting the growth of low-carbon industries and events. It will be a hub for research and development companies that are seeking to push the boundaries in environmental technology and energy solutions. The park will showcase the latest technologies that capture and generate energy for the facility.
> 
> A race academy and training facility to develop future Welsh and UK talent will work in unison with the motor racing circuit. Commercial, industrial and leisure developments will be at the heart of the project, providing opportunities for the growth of advanced engineering, technology, education and sustainable transport-related businesses.


----------



## will101

Bynkis said:


> Ratings for each circuit on the quality of the race track.
> 
> Spa 7/10


That right there destroys the credibility of these ratings.


----------



## will101

RMB2007 said:


> Planning approved for Circuit of Wales:


The drawings look good, but I'll believe it when I see it completed.


----------



## Cogan

My initial thought is that there don't look to be many obvious overtaking spots. Could do with a couple of long straights and fewer medium-speed corners.


----------



## Qtya

Hope you are as happy as we Hungarians are...  A few hours ago Bernie Ecclestone and Nemeth Laszlone our Minister of National Development signed the contract that guarantees F1 will stay at Hungaroring till 2021!


----------



## will101

Qtya said:


> Hope you are as happy as we Hungarians are...  A few hours ago Bernie Ecclestone and Nemeth Laszlone our Minister of National Development signed the contract that guarantees F1 will stay at Hungaroring till 2021!


Congrats on keeping your race! Dealing with Bernie cannot be an easy thing.


----------



## WFInsider

Construction of Sochi Olympic Park Circuit (Russian Grand Prix is scheduled on *19 October, 2014*):


----------



## will101

That's 22 races. I thought the Concorde Agreement specified a maximum of 20.


----------



## PaulFCB

Nope, as long as they announced 22 races, they can go over 20.

Maybe you're referring to the old Concorde Agreement that stated that each team has to accept if there's more than 17 races with a maximum of 20, the new one clearly permits more than 20 as long as they announced 22.


----------



## coth

will101 said:


> That's 22 races. I thought the Concorde Agreement specified a maximum of 20.


6th agreement ended last year. 7th was just signed yesterday. So there could be no agreement when calendar was approved by FIA.


----------



## apinamies

Ionut_Lupu said:


> Next year calendar has benn aproved:
> 
> *The 2014 calendar in full:*
> 16th March - Australia
> 30th March - Malaysia
> 6th April - Bahrain
> 20th April - China
> 27th April - Korea (provisional)
> 11th May - Spain
> 25th May -Monaco
> 1st June - USA, New Jersey (provisional*)
> 8th June - Canada
> 22nd June - Austria
> 6th July - Britain
> 20th July - Germany
> 27th July - Hungary
> 24th August - Belgium
> 7th September - Italy
> 21st September - Singapore
> 5th October - Russia
> 12th October - Japan
> 26th October - Abu Dhabi
> 9th November - USA, Austin
> 16th November - Mexico (provisional*)
> 30th November - Brazil
> 
> * subject to circuit approval
> 
> source:http://www1.skysports.com/f1/news/12433/8944735/mexico-and-new-jersey-have-been-included-on-a-provisional-22-race-2014-calendar


Russia's race is too late there will be quite cold conditions in that time of the year.


----------



## coth

Did you bother to check it, before making claims? Average october temperature in Sochi, like july in Silverstone. So may be we should stop British Grand Prix at all? Shanghai is colder in April as well. Nagoya is just 2C warmer than Sochi in october. Austin is colder in november.

Sochi is in subtropics.


----------



## apinamies

coth said:


> Did you bother to check it, before making claims? Average october temperature in Sochi, like july in Silverstone. So may be we should stop British Grand Prix at all? Shanghai is colder in April as well. Nagoya is just 2C warmer than Sochi in october. Austin is colder in november.


Well I didn't check. I checked just now.


----------



## coth

If you doesn't know, how would you doubt?


It's 16C, little bit rainy right now at night in Sochi. And 19C in Yeongam at late morning, which will host Korean GP next week.


----------



## jackass94

some stereotypes will never go away 
Sochi is a subtropical city as it has been already mentioned


----------



## will101

coth said:


> 6th agreement ended last year. 7th was just signed yesterday. So there could be no agreement when calendar was approved by FIA.


What I would take as more likely is two of these races (probably Mexico and New Jersey) vanishing before their dates next year.


----------



## will101

jackass94 said:


> some stereotypes will never go away
> Sochi is a subtropical city as it has been already mentioned


It's not really a stereotype when a city has been named as host of the Winter Olympics. Lack of information is a better phrase. The event is four months away, and until then Sochi will be nothing but a name to 95% of the world.


----------



## WFInsider

Sochi:


----------



## PaulFCB

IMO. 20 races are enough as long as they keep the good circuits. Sochi doesn't look necessary, it's a flat circuit, it can't be worse than that. Port Imperial looks pretty bad, but it's still New York and it's so worth anything just to host it over there. The bad thing is that Laguna Seca is so short and they can't make it for F1, USA + Canada + Mexico should have 4 + 1 + 1 races, and at least 2 in South America. Maybe Argentina on the old Buenos Aires + modifications.
If the calendar has 22, with India just skipping one year, mean 23 races from 2015 unless they drop other circuits, well, I wouldn't mind if they just leave India out but can't they build challenging circuits and not these almost flat, if not totally flat jokes? We're going to wake up soon with no Spa forever FFS.


----------



## coth

You forgot to mention that Montreal circuit is flat. But it makes races on it more interesting, than on hillly tilkedromes, as drivers concentrate less on drive and more on overtakes. 


Same for Melbourne, Singapore, Monza... Silverstone is flat as well. Road America is flat and it's much better than Laguna Seca.


----------



## will101

coth said:


> You forgot to mention that Montreal circuit is flat. But it makes races on it more interesting, than on hillly tilkedromes, as drivers concentrate less on drive and more on overtakes.
> 
> Same for Melbourne, Singapore, Monza... Silverstone is flat as well. Road America is flat and it's much better than Laguna Seca.


Strange that you talk about passing, and Melbourne has the least amount of passing of any current track. The Australians made a huge mistake in moving their race from Adelaide.

And you need to pay more attention to the next race at Road America. The track not as hilly as Laguna, but saying it is flat is a joke. In particular, the stretch from the final corner up to the pit entrance is a sharp uphill, and the inability of some cars to limp up that hill has decided a number of races.


----------



## coth

Definitely not least and races are very interesting.


----------



## arcabe

With the probability of having 22 races next year, don't you think that the 5 engine allocation for each car is sufficient enough?hno:


----------



## coth

Isn't Whiting said teams will get 6th engine if there will be 22 races?


----------



## E21

apinamies said:


> Russia's race is too late there will be quite cold conditions in that time of the year.


Ha ha. Are you serious? Go away and do your research. Cold? Where the track is ( by the coast) it never gets cold or even snows. The Olympic village most probably won't have any snow. All outdoor competition for the Olympics will be held up in the mountains I think. They are next to turkey. I don't think its gets cold in October in Turkey, or does it?


----------



## RobH

If frontrunning GP2 drivers struggle in F1 cars, how on Earth is this Sorotkin kid going to do?! Has he even got his Super Licence yet? :runaway:


----------



## Ionut_Lupu

RobH said:


> If frontrunning GP2 drivers struggle in F1 cars, how on Earth is this Sorotkin kid going to do?! Has he even got his Super Licence yet? :runaway:


No he hasn't one yet. Sauber principal said that he will involved in a lot of tests to obtain the number of km required for the Super Licence and he will definetely be a Sauber driver (full or reserve one, i don't know).
So it's good that your father is the head of russians National Institute of Aviation Technology.


----------



## E21

They should ve signed that red bull kid kvat. He is quality. Would love him take Ricardo's place.


----------



## coth

Kvyat


----------



## hussu123

Buddh international circuit, Grater Noida.


----------



## coth

E21 said:


> They should ve signed that red bull kid kvat. He is quality. Would love him take Ricardo's place.


So they did it - for next 2 years.


----------



## E21

coth said:


> So they did it - for next 2 years.


I know, I think he is very talented. Very young though. The only good thing for him is that next year will be a new chapter for every driver not just him.


----------



## will101

*Mexico and New Jersey races unlikely - Ecclestone*

From Reuters via Yahoo:


> Formula One races in Mexico and New Jersey are unlikely to happen next year, the sport's commercial supremo Bernie Ecclestone told Reuters on Sunday.
> 
> Both events were on a 22-race calendar published in September but the 83-year-old, speaking at the Abu Dhabi Grand Prix, doubted they would stay on a final version due to be approved by the governing body next month.
> 
> "I would doubt whether it's going to happen," the British billionaire said when asked about New Jersey whose debut has already been postponed once.
> 
> That June 1 race is listed as part of a 'triple header' on successive weekends in between Monaco and Canada.
> 
> "It's not definite that it will or won't (go ahead) but I doubt that it does," said Ecclestone.
> 
> Mexico, whose race is scheduled for Nov. 16 as the penultimate round of the season at Mexico City's Hermanos Rodriguez circuit, also has an asterisk against it on the provisional calendar.
> 
> "Definitely not," said Ecclestone before correcting himself: "Probably not".
> 
> Formula One has never had more than 20 races in a season, with this year's calendar running to 19 rounds.
> 
> If Mexico and New Jersey fail to make the final version the main novelties will be Austria - returning in June after a decade off the calendar - and a new race in Russia's Winter Olympic venue Sochi in October.


20 races, as I predicted. The rest of the article is here: http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/...-races-unlikely-ecclestone-114840893--f1.html


----------



## coth

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/posts/108626717/

Sochi, 07.11.2013


----------



## skaP187

Would it be a good idea to change the title of this topic in to race circuits world wide? Then we would be able to stuff loads more beautiful racetracks in to this topic.


----------



## will101

skaP187 said:


> Would it be a good idea to change the title of this topic in to race circuits world wide? Then we would be able to stuff loads more beautiful racetracks in to this topic.


I was about to agree with you, then I thought about it some more. I've decided that calling this thread something like 'International Circuits' and having a second thread on local circuits might be the ticket. Although I do like the concept of many, many more tracks posted. Thoughts?


----------



## E21

Every circuit could have its own thread. Just like football stadiums have completed, under construction and future projects, f1 tracks could have the same set up. we need people who go to races all over the world to upload pics on here.


----------



## 1772

Wouldn't it be awesome if Paul Ricard had a renovation and was upgraded and was hosting the French Grand Prix once again? 

It's a real shame France dosen't have a Grand Prix. 

Think of it; the Monaco GP starts the summer in May; then the French Grand Prix at Paul Ricard could end it in the end of august or september (thus having it before or after the Italian GP).


----------



## Red85

1772 said:


> Wouldn't it be awesome if Paul Ricard had a renovation and was upgraded and was hosting the French Grand Prix once again?
> 
> It's a real shame France dosen't have a Grand Prix.
> 
> Think of it; the Monaco GP starts the summer in May; then the French Grand Prix at Paul Ricard could end it in the end of august or september (thus having it before or after the Italian GP).


First a big renovation and get rid of the hipnotizing patches of blue tarmac next to the track. And NO Tilke!


----------



## Red85

jonathaninATX said:


> Circuit of the Americas Austin ,Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/CircuitofTheAmericas?hc_location=timeline


Really, I think tilke hates trees or something.


----------



## skytrax

The best is Abu Dhabi for sure! :banana:


----------



## coth

It's not. Nowhere near of Spa, Nordschleife or old Hockenheim.


----------



## JimB

Predictable that Monaco should be winning the poll. It is the most iconic of all F1 venues, after all.

But it also generally makes for one of the least entertaining races. Harder to overtake and easier to defend a lead there than at almost any other track.


----------



## 1772

Red85 said:


> First a big renovation and get rid of the hipnotizing patches of blue tarmac next to the track. And NO Tilke!


I agree. 



Red85 said:


> Really, I think tilke hates trees or something.


Good thing he didn't do Nurburgring then.


----------



## will101

Red85 said:


> Really, I think tilke hates trees or something.


In this case it's not Tilke, it's Texas. The Austin area is semi-arid, almost desert, and about 100 miles from Mexico. For the most part, the only trees that grow there naturally are along watercourses.


----------



## Godius

Too bad that you have to overtake on the end of the DRS straights in Austin. there is no place else to do so, the other parts of the track demand huge amounts of downforce due to the flowing nature of the medium to high downforce corners.


----------



## ardamir

will101 said:


> In this case it's not Tilke, it's Texas. The Austin area is semi-arid, almost desert, and about 100 miles from Mexico. For the most part, the only trees that grow there naturally are along watercourses.


This is not accurate at all... Austin is in a transitional zone from wet to arid but the climate tends to be more on the wet than arid side. Trees can be found anywhere, not just along watercourses.


----------



## will101

ardamir said:


> This is not accurate at all... Austin is in a transitional zone from wet to arid but the climate tends to be more on the wet than arid side. Trees can be found anywhere, not just along watercourses.


If it's a transitional zone (which I take exception to) then I'm at least partially correct. And if trees can be found anywhere, then why are there none in any of the panoramic photos of the track? The one time that I actually went through there, it sure looked (and felt) almost like a desert.


----------



## ardamir

will101 said:


> If it's a transitional zone (which I take exception to) then I'm at least partially correct. And if trees can be found anywhere, then why are there none in any of the panoramic photos of the track? The one time that I actually went through there, it sure looked (and felt) almost like a desert.


It is not a desert nor does it even look or feel like one... As I explained earlier, it is on the wetter end of the transitional zone. 

I see trees in this picture. Do you beleaf me now or am I barking up the wrong tree?









The spot where the track was built was initially somewhat of a concern because it was on the Blackland Prairie which has very heavy clay soils that can mess up foundations if not taken care of (not something you would want underneath a F1 track). Next time I go out to the track I will take some pictures of trees for you.


----------



## will101

ardamir said:


> I see trees in this picture. Do you beleaf me now or am I barking up the wrong tree?


This photo (courtesy of JonathaninATX) is closer to what I remember of the area. The only trees visible are next to the reservoir on the left. But if this is not a representative view, feel free to make more snarky comments.


----------



## ardamir

will101 said:


> But if this is not a representative view, feel free to make more snarky comments.


By god, are those trees?!


Circuit of the America's by Photonic world, on Flickr


----------



## Longhorn Al

will101 said:


> If it's a transitional zone (which I take exception to) then I'm at least partially correct. And if trees can be found anywhere, then why are there none in any of the panoramic photos of the track? The one time that I actually went through there, it sure looked (and felt) almost like a desert.





will101 said:


> This photo (courtesy of JonathaninATX) is closer to what I remember of the area. The only trees visible are next to the reservoir on the left. But if this is not a representative view, feel free to make more snarky comments.


Austin is considered more of a humid subtropical climate. There are many trees in the Austin area. Just do a Google image search for Austin. The west side of town, and south of the river are covered in trees. The track was built just east of Austin in an area that is a little more flat, and there aren't as many trees. But it isn't barren by any means.

Did you come through Austin in 2011? If so, that was our worst drought since the 1950s. It was awful. Everything was dry and brown. It's not normally like that.


----------



## Ionut_Lupu

Final 2014 F1 calendar:

*March 16 - Australia (Melbourne)
March 30 - Malaysia (Sepang)
April 6 - Bahrain (Sakhir)
April 20 - China (Shanghai)
May 11 - Spain (Barcelona)
May 25 - Monaco
June 8 - Canada (Montreal)
June 22 - Austria (Red Bull Ring)
July 6 - Britain (Silverstone)
July 20 - Germany (Hockenheim)
July 27 - Hungary (Budapest)
August 24 - Belgium (Spa-Francorchamps)
September 7 - Italy (Monza)
September 21 - Singapore
October 5 - Japan (Suzuka)
October 12 - Russia (Sochi)
November 2 - United States (Austin)
November 9 - Brazil (Interlagos)
November 23 - Abu Dhabi (Yas Marina)*

Source: http://www1.skysports.com/f1/news/12433/9057080/2014-f1-calendar-to-feature-19-races-as-new-jersey-korea-and-mexico-fail-to-make-cut


----------



## will101

Longhorn Al said:


> Austin is considered more of a humid subtropical climate. There are many trees in the Austin area. Just do a Google image search for Austin. The west side of town, and south of the river are covered in trees. The track was built just east of Austin in an area that is a little more flat, and there aren't as many trees. But it isn't barren by any means.
> 
> Did you come through Austin in 2011? If so, that was our worst drought since the 1950s. It was awful. Everything was dry and brown. It's not normally like that.


Come to think of it, it was 2011. So my apologies for jumping to conclusions.


----------



## E21

Does anyone know why the hold Monaco then canada and then back to Europe? Surely that's not cost saving procedure.


----------



## Ionut_Lupu

The problem with Canada it's that if you put it with Austin and Brazil is gonna be too cold in Montreal. The other way around, if you move USA and Brazil next to Canada, is gonna be too hot for Austin (read the posts above about Austin climate) and too cold for Interlagos (cause in June in southern hemisphere is winter time).


----------



## E21

Ionut_Lupu said:


> The problem with Canada it's that if you put it with Austin and Brazil is gonna be too cold in Montreal. The other way around, if you move USA and Brazil next to Canada, is gonna be too hot for Austin (read the posts above about Austin climate) and too cold for Interlagos (cause in June in southern hemisphere is winter time).


Makes sense. I didn't take in consideration the weather conditions. Cheers man.


----------



## fidalgo

Brasilia Autodrome to be upgraded
possibility to host Formula 1


----------



## coth

Interlagos is a good, dynamic, classic circuit. Brazil should save it.


----------



## kubica fan ireland

The track in Brasilia is being upgraded for moto gp. Interlagos has a long term future in F1 provided they build a new pit & paddock


----------



## preisman

Hungaroring is my favorite circuit as far as the F1 calendar goes. 

COTA is the best Tilke design. And it is a great circuit in person.


----------



## preisman

will101 said:


> If it's a transitional zone (which I take exception to) then I'm at least partially correct. And if trees can be found anywhere, then why are there none in any of the panoramic photos of the track? The one time that I actually went through there, it sure looked (and felt) almost like a desert.



There are a lot of farms in the area, other wise there are plenty of trees. They are not as tall as you might expect. Austin is not Germany or Belgium, but there are trees.


----------



## Galandar

Baku to host Formula-1 Grand Prix in 2016










http://en.trend.az/news/society/2244837.html


----------



## coth

As noted in Russian section. You can only be sure having contract. So far those it's just dreams.


----------



## will101

Galandar said:


> Baku to host Formula-1 Grand Prix in 2016
> 
> http://en.trend.az/news/society/2244837.html


The article no longer displays.


----------



## fidalgo

GP of Bahrein this season will be at night


----------



## coth

That's good. I don't like races at midday. Wastes all day because of them.


----------



## will101

coth said:


> That's good. I don't like races at midday. Wastes all day because of them.


That's bad. Another race at three in the morning. Ratings in the US will go down even further. Why do they even try to say that they want viewers in North America?


----------



## TEBC

will101 said:


> That's bad. Another race at three in the morning. Ratings in the US will go down even further. Why do they even try to say that they want viewers in North America?


Why are u complaining?? US has TWO races!! Also we have races in Canada and Brazil. The world is much more than America, there are a lot of huge markets eager to be explored, and americans dont evan like f1 that much


----------



## Suburbanist

will101 said:


> That's bad. Another race at three in the morning. Ratings in the US will go down even further. Why do they even try to say that they want viewers in North America?


Night in Bahrein = mid-morning in USA

Aren't you mixing up Bahrein and Brunei?


----------



## coth

UTC+3
18:00 in Bahrain = 07:00 in Los Angeles
14:00 in Bahrain = 03:00 in Los Angeles

UTC+4
15:00 in Sochi = 03:00 in Los Angeles
17:00 in Abu Dhabi = 05:00 in Los Angeles


----------



## fidalgo

TEBC said:


> US has TWO races!! Also we have races in Canada and Brazil.


what two races?
the event in NJersey was postponed for 2015


----------



## coth

more likely forever


----------



## fidalgo

i think so too, but for now it was just postponed one year


----------



## Galandar

coth said:


> As noted in Russian section. You can only be sure having contract. So far those it's just dreams.


*Bernie Ecclestone signs deal to host F1 grand prix in Azerbaijan*

Azerbaijan is set to host a Formula One grand prix in the 2015 or 2016 season after signing a deal with Bernie Ecclestone.

"We're going to Azerbaijan," the sport's ringmaster told the Daily Mail. "The people out there are talking about holding a race in 2015. That may be a bit soon – unless it's at the end of the season; that's a possibility. But 2016 is more likely."

The newspaper said the deal to host the race in Baku, capital of the oil-rich, former Soviet nation, had been facilitated by Ecclestone's friend, Flavio Briatore, the former team principal at Renault.

Russia is scheduled to stage its first grand prix in Sochi, host city of the 2014 Winter Olympics, in October, part of a growing trend away from the sport's traditional circuits in Europe.

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2014/mar/05/bernie-ecclestone-deal-f1-grand-prix-azerbaijan


----------



## skaP187

I think it's time to boycot formule 1.
It's realy only about the money money money.
I am hoping something like an European formula 1 will start, but that hope will be idle.
Azerbeidjan, another country with a splendid racing history and a normal government.


----------



## E21

skaP187 said:


> I think it's time to boycot formule 1. It's realy only about the money money money. I am hoping something like an European formula 1 will start, but that hope will be idle. Azerbeidjan, another country with a splendid racing history and a normal government.


I'm sure Spain didn't have racing history at all until about 20-30 years ago. Your point is weak. If Azerbaijan build to good track and fans like it, they ll start building what you call "racing history". It's not that far from Europe anyway. Much closer than china and Korea.


----------



## Galandar

skaP187 said:


> I think it's time to boycot formule 1.


Then do it :wave:


----------



## Galandar

E21 said:


> I'm sure Spain didn't have racing history at all until about 20-30 years ago. Your point is weak. If Azerbaijan build to good track and fans like it, they ll start building what you call "racing history". It's not that far from Europe anyway. Much closer than china and Korea.


By the way, Azerbaijan has a short racing history. Baku hosted several international racing tournaments in the past few years, such as City Challenge 2012 and the final round of FIA GT Series 2013.


----------



## Ionut_Lupu

My question now is, which current circuit will disapear from the calendar? Because next year India is back (very probable), and then it will be 20 races a season. The teams said last year that they wouldn't like more than 20 races and also let's not forget the plans for the New Jersey one or the mexican one.


----------



## will101

E21 said:


> I'm sure Spain didn't have racing history at all until about 20-30 years ago. Your point is weak.


Someone who knows as little about racing history as you should not issue blanket pronouncements about others making weak points. This year will be the *100th* anniversary of the first Spanish Grand Prix. The current race has been run regularly since 1967.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_Grand_Prix


----------



## E21

will101 said:


> Someone who knows as little about racing history as you should not issue blanket pronouncements about others making weak points. This year will be the 100th anniversary of the first Spanish Grand Prix. The current race has been run regularly since 1967. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_Grand_Prix


Alright pal, come down. That wasn't my main point. History starts somewhere, and in this case, if Azerbaijan gets a great track (like spa for instance, loved by the fans and drivers) then in 30-40 years time, we ll be calling it a historic track. 

My Spain example was based on the fact that until alonso got in f1, the sport wasn't popular as much as moto gp or rallying (down to Carlos sainz winning a lot).


----------



## skaP187

E21 said:


> I'm sure Spain didn't have racing history at all until about 20-30 years ago. Your point is weak. If Azerbaijan build to good track and fans like it, they ll start building what you call "racing history". It's not that far from Europe anyway. Much closer than china and Korea.


My point is (almost) just as strong as finding it strange that Qatar, a country which has never performs anything on football, getting the wc.
My opinion is that you have to urn something like that, not just buy it.
Old fashion I know, bit that's the way I see it.
Regarding China and Korea, already they are producing cars.
Regarding Spain, I am not Spanish by the way, that is a country with a long racing tradition, maybe more in rally and motor racing, but still.
Now let me ask you why should Azerbaijan organise it, besides the fact they can afford it.


----------



## ogonek

*Bernie Ecclestone postpones Russian GP night race*










Bernie Ecclestone has revealed that this year’s inaugural Russian Grand Prix in Sochi will be held during the day and not at night as was expected.
The track will snake around the venues which hosted this year’s Winter Olympics and were illuminated by a huge fireworks display at the end of the Games last month.

Ecclestone wanted to capture that atmosphere at the Grand Prix in October and last month revealed that it would be a night race.

However, speaking ahead of Sunday’s season-opening Australian Grand Prix, Ecclestone said that when he met Russian president Vladimir Putin last week the decision was taken to host the race at night in 2015. This is because it will take place during Russia’s holiday season earlier in the year so will get even more attention.

“I was going to get them to light the whole place up but they are going to wait because the next race will be early next year so they want to do a big number,” said Ecclestone. “It’s definitely not a night race this year but it will be next year. Earlier in the year is a good holiday period for them. That is the reason and I think they have had a lot of nonsense to go through with the Olympics.”

The bill for hosting the Olympics came to an estimated £30bn and has left Sochi with facilities which are ideal for F1. It has 47,000 hotel rooms and an airport capable of handling up to 3,800 passengers per hour.

Ecclestone said there was “no danger” to the race from Ukraine’s dispute with Russia and added that F1 may soon be driving into another troubled region. He is waiting for the contract to be signed for a race on the streets of Baku, capital of the oil-rich country of Azerbaijan. “Baku is a government thing,” said Ecclestone. “Normally they need to get four different people to sign something and trying to get them all together is not easy.”

One location which is not so fortunate is Thailand. A race on the streets of its capital Bangkok was due to debut in 2015. However, Bangkok’s government passed a law last year banning car racing in the city’s historic district. “It’s on the backburner,” said Ecclestone.
http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-postpones-russian-gp-night-race-9193833.html


----------



## mapedia

Please see this thread...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1705988

Just wondering, do you think it makes sense to add F1 circuits to this map? I mean, the maps focus is Architecture. Do F1 really qualify for this, or should we be really focussing on specific buildings on the actual circuits. The track itself is NOT architecture, agreed? But of course the entire complex can feature some buildings on note.

What does everyone think?

Cheers

Chris Thomas
www.mapedia-uk.net


----------



## Suburbanist

I think track itself has a lot of engineering elements to it. It must be properly designed and built. There are many elements related to the racing experience.


----------



## Galandar

*Agreement signed on holding Grand Prix stage of Formula 1 race in Baku*

An official agreement on holding one of the stages of the Grand Prix Formula 1 race in Baku in 2016, has been signed in the Azerbaijani capital, spokesperson of the Ministry of Youth and Sports Samaya Mammadova told Trend on April 30.

The race, likely to be called the "European Grand Prix", will take place in 2016 - a year after Baku hosts the First European Games.

Azerbaijan will be the second country in the former USSR (after Russia) to host the Grand Prix stage of the Formula 1 races.

The race will take place around the streets of Baku.

The agreement was signed with the president of Formula 1, Bernie Ecclestone.

The championship's calendar consists of 19 stages, with the possibility of its expansion to 22 stages per year. Thailand, South Africa, Greece, Argentina and Mexico also claim to be included in the calendar.

http://en.trend.az/news/society/2269007.html


----------



## fidalgo

why not "Grand Prix of Azerbaijan"?


----------



## Bozqurd




----------



## Ionut_Lupu

Too much curves, just like the proposed one from Greece.


----------



## will101

Ionut_Lupu said:


> Too much curves, just like the proposed one from Greece.


I have to agree. This proposal has *ten* corners of more than 135 degrees. It looks like a kart track. All of those long, long corners will wear out the Pirellis, meaning five or six pit stops per race, and the drivers all having neck problems later.


----------



## coth

Yeah, looks more like karting circuit. Won't suit for turbo engines.


----------



## WFlnsider

> *Sochi Autodrom starts ticket sales for the 2014 FORMULA 1 RUSSIAN GRAND PRIX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, May 30th, 2014, the 2014 FORMULA 1 RUSSIAN GRAND PRIX promoter launch ticket sales for the first FORMULA 1 Grand Prix in Russia that will take place from the 10th. to 12th. October, 2014, at Sochi Autodrom.
> 
> The new website, *www.sochiautodrom.ru*, will be the main ticket sales channel. In total, more than 45,000 tickets will be on offer, granting their owners premium service and an unforgettable experience. Prices start from 5,000 rubles for all three days of the exciting race weekend for the General Admission area around the Bolshoi Ice Dome.
> 
> Customers will also have a selection of 23,000 tickets for temporary Grandstands that will cost from 11,000 to 17,000 rubles. These Grandstands will be located next to the most interesting turns of Sochi Autodrom.
> 
> Main Grandstand ticket holders will have a spectacular view of the start/finish straight, team boxes, last turn and the awards ceremony. Tickets for the Main Grandstand will be available within a price range of 23,000 to 30,500 rubles.
> 
> The promoter has also prepared special VIP lounges for fans that will enjoy comfort, exceptional views, personal service, convenient parking and exquisite cuisine.
> 
> Apart from the possibility to buy tickets for the Grand Prix, the new website of the promoter helps its users find all the necessary information on Sochi Autodrom and the 2014 FORMULA 1 RUSSIAN GRAND PRIX, useful tips for Sochi visitors, special offers for accommodation near Sochi Autodrom and other essential details.
> 
> Launch of the website is accompanied by introduction of the new logo of Sochi Autodrom.
> 
> The FORMULA 1 RUSSIAN GRAND PRIX will start in 135 days, on October 12th at 15:00.


http://sochiautodrom.ru/en/news/circuit?id=14

*Circuit map: http://sochiautodrom.ru/en/track/schema*


----------



## fidalgo

meanwhile, COTA will show once again its versatility by hosting this years X-games


----------



## will101

WFlnsider said:


> The FORMULA 1 RUSSIAN GRAND PRIX will start in 135 days, on October 12th at 15:00.


15:00 in Sochi is 03:00 here in California. Goody.


----------



## coth

^04:00


----------



## will101

coth said:


> ^04:00


That depends on whether Sochi goes to a daylight schedule, and when it ends. During the Olympics, we were exactly 12 hours off from Sochi time.


----------



## coth

Sochi doesn't go anywhere. Russia doesn't have DST. It's US that has it. And it ends on november 2. The race is on october 12.


----------



## ogonek

*RUSSIAN GRAND PRIX SOCHI*

































































































































































































































http://www.championat.com/photo/aut...-stroitelstvo-gonochnoj-trassy-formuly-1.html


----------



## WFlnsider

del


----------



## fidalgo

a few more


----------



## fidalgo




----------



## RMB2007

> *Mexico will return to the Formula 1 calendar in 2015 after a 23-year absence, organisers of a planned new race have announced.
> 
> Live events company CIE said it had signed a five-year deal to run the race at the Autodromo Hermanos Rodriguez in Mexico City.*
> 
> The track has previously hosted grands prix from 1963-70 and 1986-92.
> 
> CIE president Alejandro Soberon said: "Start your engines, F1 will return to Mexico next year."
> 
> F1 boss Bernie Ecclestone confirmed the news and said the deal would "benefit both for many years".
> 
> The return of the event was originally planned for 2014, but the organisers could not update the track in time.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/28445977


----------



## will101

So what race goes away?


----------



## fidalgo

New Jersey


----------



## surveyingsteve

Why is New Jersey having problems getting this grand prix together? Are there funding or technical complications?


----------



## fidalgo

mainly funding



> A race around the streets of Weehawken and West New York was announced by New Jersey governor Chris Christie back in October 2011. He said at the time the first race would be held in 2013.
> 
> As we're all well aware, that didn't happen, and the race's debut was pushed back to 2014.
> 
> The problem was funding. The plans were there and awaiting investors, but the necessary financing required to create the circuit and hold the race never materialised.
> 
> So it was pushed back to 2015, but again it encountered problems and again they were of the monetary nature. Speaking to Christian Sylt of Autoweek in December 2013, Bernie Ecclestone said the original organisers had breached their contract, and new bids to take it over were welcome.
> 
> In March 2014, he told Racer magazine the financial situation looked a little more promising but gave no indication the race was back on.
> 
> Ecclestone seemingly wants the race to happen, primarily because of the proximity to New York City and the associated publicity and prestige. The Big Apple is only across the river, so F1 could follow the example of the NFL and WWE and pretend the event is in NYC itself.
> 
> Political will in New Jersey, at least from the governor's office, is in favour.
> 
> But the circuit isn't ready, the money isn't there and the whole idea has become a bit of a joke.
> 
> This one's a non-starter, unless Bernie pays for it himself...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...h-circuits-will-make-the-2015-calendar/page/2


----------



## fidalgo

maybe older photos but only published last week here


----------



## ogonek

Пельмень;116661254 said:


>


...


----------



## ogonek




----------



## ogonek




----------



## Elad_A

Feels like a street circuit with all the fences on the track.


----------



## E21

Elad_A said:


> Feels like a street circuit with all the fences on the track.


That's how it was originally planned. Not exactly a "spa-looking" location.


----------



## Bruss

ogonek said:


>



*To be honest, Sochi is another street track, not really a circuit! I am very disapointed because Russia gorvernment spent a lot of money and Sochi is completely unnecessary to F1!*


----------



## Demolition Dan

*Can some F1 experts here do an assessment of Sochi?*

Some experts think its terrific, a real departure from the norm for a Tilke designed track. Then I've read some lay people's opinions who say there is some but not a huge amount of overtaking opports.

I suspect a top circuit needs fast AND technical sections. If a circuit was all one type, one type of car would dominate, pull away and never get overtaken!

I'd imagine the managers have lots of options to amend the track. I mean there's LOADS of space there. Corners could be cut out, or even put in, and the fences could, in many places be taken out.

Finally, I wonder if Sochi will be moved from October to a high Summer date at some pt?

I'm really looking forward to Sochi, not just this yr, but to see how it develops over the yrs. It would be great to see Kyvyat and Marussia develop as the local stars.

Sochi looks a beautiful location, it can attract lots of fans (over time) and in some ways is a "blank page" that can be developed. The Winter Olympics were terrific (despite the pathetic Neo Conservative Western propaganda and smear campaing), so I think the GP can be equally as good!


----------



## will101

Demolition Dan said:


> The Winter Olympics were terrific (despite the pathetic Neo Conservative Western propaganda and smear campaing), so I think the GP can be equally as good!


That sentence alone tells me you don't want an accurate assessment. You just want people to say it's the greatest ever.


----------



## Demolition Dan

will101 said:


> That sentence alone tells me you don't want an accurate assessment. You just want people to say it's the greatest ever.



What a surprise a ******* from Salem can't face making a compliment about "those darned Commies"...hno:

Why would I want anything other than unbiased assessments. And for the record, I'm British born, British citizen. Hence my time on the Birmingham England forums etc.
Not all people who live in England obediently bend over for Uncle Sam, sorry to disappont you..!

NEWSFLASH: Its 2014, not McCarthyist 1951.

Now, if we can avoid the Neo-Cold War claptrap, would anyone like to offer an UNBIASED assessment of the Sochi GP track? Or infact, any of the other new tracks?


----------



## ogonek

https://twitter.com/SochiAutodrom/with_replies


----------



## Kalzu

Demolition Dan said:


> *Can some F1 experts here do an assessment of Sochi?*


The track doesn't look particularly exciting for drivers. The long left-hander seems like the only exciting turn, otherwise it's just sharp 90-degree corners plus some long turns on straights that are easily flat-out. The 90-deg corners could be exciting only on old-school street circuits where there's a wall right behind punishing for mistakes. But on these purpose-built "street circuits", there's a runoff at almost all corners, taking away the challenge. The two long straights should offer overtaking possibilities, though, so we may have a good race despite not so exciting a track layout.


----------



## Bruss

Demolition Dan said:


> *Can some F1 experts here do an assessment of Sochi?*


To me, it is not really a F1 circuit. It is just to promote Putin's power! It contributes to his political propaganda. Bernie Ecclestone is symphatetic to autoritarian regimes, he has praised Hitler once. He doesn't deny to admire Vladimir Putin.


----------



## Bruss

Demolition Dan said:


> What a surprise a ******* from Salem can't face making a compliment about "those darned Commies"...hno:
> 
> Why would I want anything other than unbiased assessments. And for the record, I'm British born, British citizen. Hence my time on the Birmingham England forums etc.
> Not all people who live in England obediently bend over for Uncle Sam, sorry to disappont you..!
> 
> NEWSFLASH: Its 2014, not McCarthyist 1951.
> 
> Now, if we can avoid the Neo-Cold War claptrap, would anyone like to offer an UNBIASED assessment of the Sochi GP track? Or infact, any of the other new tracks?



^^

P.S. *I wonder why pro-russia, or pro-putin, posts are not deleted. Maybe because some Russian enterprises sponsor this site! I do not understand moderator's criteria.* hno:


----------



## coth

You need some medical treatment. Go find some good psychologist.


----------



## will101

Demolition Dan said:


> What a surprise a ******* from Salem can't face making a compliment about "those darned Commies"...hno:


Say what? I'm a liberal Democrat self-employed accountant from the Bay Area, spending increasing amounts of time in Salem to assist my elderly mother. Why she moved there is completely beyond me. But you calling me a "*******" is hilarious.


> Why would I want anything other than unbiased assessments.


Because you ranted about what a fantastic games they were, despite the criticisms of whomever rattled your cage. But most of those criticisms were about the fact that the games cost more than all other previous games put together, plus the rapidly diminishing civil rights in Russia, and Putin's growing megalomania. You act like don't know that, therefore I inferred that you do not have an open mind. This has not changed.


> And for the record, I'm British born, British citizen. Hence my time on the Birmingham England forums etc.
> Not all people who live in England obediently bend over for Uncle Sam, sorry to disappont you..!


That has nothing to do with anything. You set the tone here.


> NEWSFLASH: Its 2014, not McCarthyist 1951.


How clever. Especially since I would have almost definitely been labeled a communist by McCarthy, had I been around then.


> Now, if we can avoid the Neo-Cold War claptrap, would anyone like to offer an UNBIASED assessment of the Sochi GP track? Or infact, any of the other new tracks?


It's amazing how you combine an astounding amount of bias in the same sentence as asking for some unbiased opinions. How ignorant can you be? But that's rhetorical, since you are now on the ignore list.


----------



## alenpetak11

Amaising fact about Sochi circuit.Turn 4 is the longest turn in calendar.320m of pure turning left!
For me Sochi is exiting circuit.I drive almost 100 laps in F1 Challenge game + mods with 2014 car.Turn 4 is awesome,preparing to turn 5 is challenging because of finding ideal racing line and brake after long way turning left(turn 4).
Turn 9 and 10 (combination) and turns 13,14 is great.
Turn 16 and 17 is interesting because you atack chickanes.
Overall circuit is not that bad,for me is very interesting.
Bad language,sorry


----------



## WFlnsider

will101 said:


> Because you ranted about what a fantastic games they were, despite the criticisms of whomever rattled your cage... How ignorant can you be? But that's rhetorical, since you are now on the ignore list.


Wow, you act like a real brainwashed zombie, who can't face the facts, that there are people who are able to distinguish reality from self-created fiction.

Your slave mentality and self-censorship reminded me some interesting moments when during Sochi-2014 Games western propaganda just censored everything that showed respect to organisers and country, like this:


WFlnsider said:


> *NBC Edits Out IOC Anti-Discrimination Statement From Opening Ceremony*
> 
> Here's a transcript of Bach's speech from British TV. NBC edited out the bolded portions.
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening, dear Athletes. Mr president of the Russian Federation, Mr Secretary General of the United Nations, Good evening Olympic friends and fans around the world! Welcome to the 22nd Olympic Winter Games! Tonight, we are writing a new page in Olympic history.
> 
> *What has been achieved in seven years is a remarkable achievement. I would like it thank, in again, the president of the Russian Federation and his Government. The Sochi organising committee. The Russian Olympic committee. And the IOC members in Russia.*
> 
> Thank you to all the workers for your great contribution under sometimes difficult circumstances. Thank you to all the people of Sochi and the Krasnodar region. Thank you for your patience, thank you for your understanding during these years of transformation.
> 
> *Now you are living in an Olympic Region. I am sure you will enjoy the benefits for many, many years to come. Thousands of volunteers have welcomed us with the well-known warm Russian hospitality. Many thanks to all the wonderful volunteers. Bolshoi spasiba, valantyoram! Thank you very much to everyone. Russia and the Russians have set the stage for you, the best winter athletes on our planet. From this moment on you are not only the best athletes, you are Olympic Athletes. You will inspire us with your outstanding sports performances. You have come here for sports. You have come here with your Olympic dream. The International Olympic Committee wants your Olympic Dream to come true. This is why we are investing almost all of our revenues in the development of sports. The universal Olympic rules apply to each and every athlete- no matter where you come from or what your background is. You are living together in the Olympic Village. You will celebrate victory with dignity and accept defeat with dignity. You are bringing the Olympic Values to life. In this way, the Olympic Games, wherever they take place, set an example for a peaceful society. Olympic Sport unites people. This is the Olympic Message the athletes spread to the host country and to the whole world. Yes, it is possible to strive even for the greatest victory with respect for the dignity of your competitors. Yes, Yes, it is possible - even as competitors - to live together under one roof in harmony, with tolerance and without any form of discrimination for whatever reason. Yes, it is possible - even as competitors - to listen, to understand and to give an example for a peaceful society.*
> 
> Olympic Games are always about building bridges to bring people together. Olympic Games are never about erecting walls to keep people apart. Olympic Games are a sports festival embracing human diversity in great unity. Therefore, I say to the political leaders of the world - thank you for supporting your athletes. They are the best ambassadors of your country. Please respect their Olympic Message of goodwill, of tolerance, of excellence and of peace. Have the courage to address your disagreements in a peaceful, direct political dialogue and not on the backs of the athletes.
> 
> *To all sports officials and sports fans I say - join and support our fight for fair play, the athletes deserve it. To you - my fellow Olympic Athletes - I say, respect the rules, play fair, be clean, respect your fellow athletes in and out of competition.*
> 
> We all wish you joy in your Olympic effort and a wonderful Olympic experience. To all of you - Athletes, Officials, Fans and Spectators around our globe - I say, enjoy the Sochi 2014 Olympic Winter Games! And now I have the honour of inviting the president of the Russian Federation, Mister Vladimir Putin, to declare open the 22nd Olympic Winter Games.
> 
> 
> 
> http://deadspin.com/nbc-edits-out-ioc-anti-discrimination-statement-from-op-1518727938
Click to expand...

Why did they do it? Because, just like you, they are afraid of reality. Prior to the Games, they tried to fool people about preparations, and then they heard the speech of IOC President. What could they do to save their propaganda line? Just stupidly cut and censor the speech. This is your real totalitarian face.

Site, which collected lies and fakes about Sochi-2014:


> It seems to me that the situation with lies and gossips around Sochi has hit overload. Many things that have been published about the Olympics on the Internet are lies and I want to debunk them. The logo is burning panties from the famous English proverb: "Liar liar, pants on fire".


*http://gossipsochi.com/*

And article: *8 Viral Sochi Olympics Photos That Are Total Lies*


will101 said:


> But most of those criticisms were about the fact that the games cost more than all other previous games put together, plus the rapidly diminishing civil rights in Russia, and Putin's growing megalomania. You act like don't know that, therefore I inferred that you do not have an open mind. This has not changed.


Why are such trolls never mention the fact that Sochi-2014 games were unique by building practically everything "from zero". Of course it is much less expensive when you host the games on already built arenas with already built infrastructure. But this time it was built from scratch, and during world financial crisis. And the result is incredible - now we have a new modern winter and summer resort. People don't need to travel in other countries for high-quality winter vacation. Now it's a city which will host Formula 1 and World Cup games, and will be a sports base for young Russian athletes. You call it "megalomania", smart people call it developement of Russian tourism, sports and infrastructure. I guess that's why Putin is so bad for you, yeah?

Total cost of preparations for Sochi-2014 is 214 billion rubles (~ $7 billion dollars). $3,2 billion dollars - from budget; $3,8 billion dollars - from private investors.

More interesting information:

*Olympic Proportions: Cost and Cost Overrun at the Olympics 1960-2012*










Oh and we don't need Ferguson-style global surveillance fascist democracy. We need a free sovereign country, which Russia is now. And that's why western propaganda diverts attention from western totalitarian fascism by self-created myths about Russia, which later always disclosed as lies.


----------



## Leedsrule

Elad_A said:


> Feels like a street circuit with all the fences on the track.


Still pretty forgiving with decent sized run off areas and stuff.


----------



## will101

alenpetak11 said:


> Amaising fact about Sochi circuit.Turn 4 is the longest turn in calendar.320m of pure turning left!
> For me Sochi is exiting circuit.I drive almost 100 laps in F1 Challenge game + mods with 2014 car.Turn 4 is awesome,preparing to turn 5 is challenging because of finding ideal racing line and brake after long way turning left(turn 4).
> Turn 9 and 10 (combination) and turns 13,14 is great.
> Turn 16 and 17 is interesting because you atack chickanes.
> Overall circuit is not that bad,for me is very interesting.
> Bad language,sorry


Don't worry about your English. We can understand you OK.

Turn four is starting to concern me. As alenpetak said, it is a very long corner, and I'm not very confident in Pirelli's ability to make tires that will hold up under the strain. I guess the memory of Michelin's problems at Indianapolis in 2005 (and FIA's refusal to work towards a solution) makes me feel less than confident about this.


----------



## Galandar

willygtoc said:


> Azerbaijan is in western Asia.


It is on the crossroads of Western Asia and Eastern Europe.


----------



## moosefoot

The Baku project looks really good, nice surroundings and appears to be well integrated. 



will101 said:


> A lot easier to say than *Azerbaijani Grand Prix*.


I don't think the "European" part sounds that good either. In fact, it sounds a bit contrived considering that Azerbaijan is at best on the fringes of geographical Europe (some wouldn't even consider it being there at all) and has almost no relation to historical Europe. Besides, what does that make Spa or whatever, a super-European circuit?  

Nah, if you ask me they should try to highlight the exotic Caspian thing instead. This is a highly interesting, beautiful and historically rich region that has tons to offer in all kinds of ways. Baku is an extremely fascinating city too.

Seeing that few people know much about it (unfortunately a lot of people probably wouldn't even be able to place Azerbaijan on a map), in my opinion it's about time they advertise it and advertise it big!

Also, *Azeri* works fine as an adjective in English and has a good ring to it.


----------



## fidalgo

*Russian Grand Prix bosses want night F1 race in 2015*



> Russian Grand Prix bosses want next year's Formula 1 event to be a night race, AUTOSPORT has learned.
> 
> Ahead of its inaugural appearance on the F1 calendar at Sochi this weekend, race promoters have revealed that plans are well advanced for a twilight grand prix in 2015.
> 
> F1 supremo Bernie Ecclestone is fully behind the idea and, with track chiefs having already ensured the lighting systems can be ready in time, it is now just waiting for the official green light.
> 
> Richard Cregan, Russian GP consultant, told AUTOSPORT: "That kind of thing could happen quite quickly - from next year.
> 
> "The infrastructure is there to supply the power for the lighting system, and that has already been checked.
> 
> "It is only a matter of decisions being made. If you see how quickly the likes of Bahrain implemented the system, it can happen [at Sochi] for next year."
> 
> Cregan, who was drafted in by Sochi organisers to assist in putting on the Russian GP following his success in Abu Dhabi, believes the backdrop of the Olympic park makes it a no-brainer to run the race after dark.
> 
> However, he accepts one of the issues that will need resolving is sorting out the ideal time to run it because there is a greater period of twilight here than in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> "The facilities that surround the track are amazing - they are the most modern systems in terms of lighting," he said. "When you see it at night time, it is beautiful.
> 
> "But we have to be watching our sunset. It is different to somewhere like Singapore or Abu Dhabi or Bahrain, where you are close to the equator and it is quickly light or dark and twilight is short.
> 
> "So we would want to start in low light conditions and finish completely in the dark.
> 
> "But it is definitely is on the cards, and has been discussed quite a bit. I think it is just the matter of the right conversation and it will happen."
> 
> 
> Although the 2015 Russian GP has been handed an October date, Cregan admitted that he would be open to moving the event to May.
> 
> "There has been discussion about having the race in May, because May is a big holiday time here," he said.
> 
> "With races being added we will have to see how the calendar works out and what opportunities present themselves.
> 
> "But we have to be realistic, we are a new race and we will fill in whatever slot we are given basically.
> 
> "Ideal for us here is May, and the ideal for Abu Dhabi is the end of the year."


http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/116220


----------



## Goy

will101 said:


> A lot easier to say than *Azerbaijani Grand Prix*.



hno:hno:hno: I totally disagreed with this circuit in Baku for 2 points:

- It will pass among an historical-cultural heritage. It may damage ancient buildings;

- because it is very annoying street circuits! Azerbaijan is a very rich country. They swim in oil-petrol. Why not build an autodromo :nuts::nuts:

I suppose they prefer street circuits because it is cheaper!


----------



## ogonek

*Sochi*































































http://www.sports.ru/tribuna/blogs/fotoblog/684332.html


----------



## hater

Goy said:


> hno:hno:hno: I totally disagreed with this circuit in Baku for 2 points:
> 
> - It will pass among an historical-cultural heritage. It may damage ancient buildings;
> 
> - because it is very annoying street circuits! Azerbaijan is a very rich country. They swim in oil-petrol. Why not build an autodromo :nuts::nuts:
> 
> I suppose they prefer street circuits because it is cheaper!



how will it damage ancient buildings ?

and its only 1 year away , with Azerbaijan already investing a lot of money towards European Olympic Games 
so it's easier to save money ,than waste it on something that will barely have any use


----------



## WFlnsider

Sochi Formula-1 track capacity will be increased to 75,000 next year (now it's 55,000).


----------



## wojtek354

how the ticket sales for first russian gp race ?


----------



## moosefoot

wojtek354 said:


> how the ticket sales for first russian gp race ?


Sold out.


----------



## ogonek

Great to see so many fans here in #Sochi! Which leads us nicely onto our hashtag for this race... #RussiaWithLove 








https://twitter.com/MercedesAMGF1/with_replies


----------



## moosefoot

^^

From photographer Jamie Price:


I think #FernandoAlonso will agree, the #RussianGP fans are AMAZING! Probably the busiest I've ever seen a Thursday!!










Amazing atmosphere at #F1Sochi. And pretty amazing light to end the day...


----------



## Galandar

*Azerbaijan layout unveiled for Baku European Grand Prix in 2016*

Formula One group CEO Bernie Ecclestone and Azad Rahimov, Azerbaijan’s Minister of Youth and Sport, unveiled the layout of the exciting new Hermann Tilke-designed Baku European Grand Prix street circuit at a special press event in Baku, Azerbaijan on Tuesday.

The Baku European Grand Prix will take place in 2016 and Tuesday’s event saw Mr Ecclestone and Minister Rahimov presenting the layout of the street circuit that will see Formula One cars racing through the streets of Baku on F1’s newest track.

Bernie Ecclestone: “Azerbaijan is the latest addition to the Formula One calendar and I am pleased to see they have designed an innovative new street circuit that will definitely help to create a world class event when we race there in 2016.”

Azad Rahimov: “This is a very exciting milestone for everybody involved in the Baku European Grand Prix and I would like to thank Mr Ecclestone for taking the time out of his very busy schedule to come and help us unveil the newest F1 circuit to join the world’s most exciting sport.

“We have been working very closely on the circuit layout with Hermann Tilke and his team since early 2013. Our brief to Tilke Engineering was simple - create a circuit that is unique, one that will help the Grand Prix in Baku quickly establish itself as one of the most exciting, thrilling venues on the F1 calendar, and one that the fans and teams alike are excited about. Most importantly, we wanted a track that would showcase the best of Baku, our capital city, and I am delighted that the circuit the F1 teams will race on in 2016 has achieved exactly that aim. 

“Now the next phase of hard work begins and we are all excited about seeing the circuit evolve over the coming months. We know there will be challenges, but with the support of Mr Ecclestone, Tilke Engineering and everyone involved in helping to create F1’s newest Grand Prix, we know we will deliver a spectacular event in 2016 that will add to Azerbaijan’s well-earned reputation as a modern European country that is the perfect venue for the planet’s highest profile sports and entertainment events.”

Hermann Tilke, CEO Tilke Engineering: “I am absolutely thrilled about the Baku European Grand Prix project and delighted we can now unveil the track design. We have created a challenging street circuit, in terms of engineering and design, and one that thrives on Baku's very attractive urban atmosphere and its great combination of history and 21st century style. The historic city centre, the beautiful seaside promenade and the impressive government house all combine to provide the perfect backdrop for a spectacular new track.

“Obviously street circuits present a number of challenges, in terms of circuit design, but we have been able to incorporate some unique features that will provide the teams and fans with fascinating racing. For example, there will be an extremely narrow uphill section at the old town wall that will reward pinpoint accuracy and courage, and we have an acceleration section of almost 2.2 kilometres along the promenade which will see the cars running flat out at very high top speeds - something that will create an incredible spectacle for the race fans on track and the viewers at home.”

Anar Alakbarov, Executive Director of the Heydar Aliyev Foundation and the president of Azerbaijan Automobile Federation was also present at today’s event. Mr Alakbarov said: “Formula One, the world's fastest motorsport championship is already very popular in Azerbaijan as a spectator sport. We are deeply honoured by the privilege awarded to us by the Formula One family in welcoming us to their party and enabling us to host the Baku European Grand Prix in 2016.

“We are also confident that hosting this Grand Prix will act as a catalyst for the sport of Formula One in our country and I expect youngsters throughout the city will be so impressed by this spectacular event taking place on their doorstep that dreams of becoming the first Azerbaijani Formula One world champion will take root.”

http://www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2014/10/16459.html


----------



## WFlnsider

https://www.facebook.com/sochiautodrom


----------



## WFlnsider

> *First Russian Grand Prix to be dry and warm*
> 
> Covering 17 million square kilometres, the Russian Federation is the largest country in the world by geographical area. This vast expanse covers a mixture of climates and Sochi, the scene of this weekend’s race, does not experience the bitterly cold temperatures other parts of Russia are famous for.
> 
> That perhaps makes it a more fitting venue for a grand prix than the Winter Olympics which were held on the same site in February. Even in winter Sochi’s average minimum temperatures stay above freezing.
> 
> By October the average temperatures tend to be in the mid-to-high teens with highs of around 21C. But for the inaugural Russian Grand Prix the weather looks set to do a little better than that.
> 
> Sunny skies during Friday’s practice session will bring temperatures of up to 22C, and more of the same on Saturday should see the mercury hit 24C. Sunday is likely to be as warm again, though cloud cover will begin to form ahead of the race start time.
> 
> Unlike at Suzuka, dimming light should not be a problem. Sunday’s race starts at 3pm local time with sunset expected at 6:43pm.


http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/2014/10/09/first-russian-grand-prix-dry-warm/


----------



## Goy

If you are in Sochi, don't forget to buy a souvenir :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## WFlnsider

Lewis Hamilton on TV (he said that Sochi Olympics were the best Olympics ever  ):






And photo from practice:










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=273694792840686&set=p.273694792840686&type=1


----------



## RobH

Not sure what to make of this circuit yet. Seems quite flat and uninteresting from free practices 1 and 2, but unlikely to find out whether that's true until we see the cars actually racing each other - if there prove to be good overtaking points then it might be ok. The lack of grip might make things interesting, though that might just be a case of the track rubbering in.


----------



## ogonek

http://www.mercedesamgf1.com/en/news/2014/first-days-running-sochi/


----------



## moosefoot

RobH said:


> Not sure what to make of this circuit yet. Seems quite flat and uninteresting from free practices 1 and 2, but unlikely to find out whether that's true until we see the cars actually racing each other - if there prove to be good overtaking points then it might be ok. The lack of grip might make things interesting, though that might just be a case of the track rubbering in.


I think the track looks good and the supporting facilities do as well. It is however slightly bland I'd say and while I don't think the general layout will be changed anytime soon (if it is even permitted in the F1 contract) I hope they will listen to some of the criticisms and alter certain minor things for 2015 and onward.

For instance, the run-off zones appear a tad too forgiving (perhaps gravel would be a bit more challenging), the curbs should be a bit bumpier (a bunch of drivers said you barely notice them), the pit lane entry should be looked into and in certain areas the walls appear unnecessarily close, giving the track a cramped and street-circuit-like feel in places which is a bit strange considering how huge and largely open the area really is. A more "airy" approach would do tons I think, but that's just me. 

Oh, and the grassy areas around the track could benefit from more (palm) trees and such. That's largely irrelevant as far as the actual racing goes, but it would make the park look less "industrial" to the viewers and spectators if you know what I mean. This is a real beautiful and lush region actually, so one does not necessarily have to make it look like some paved-over desert á la Bahrain or Abu Dhabi. 

I like it the way it is too, don't get me wrong, but there's room for improvement.


----------



## RobH

moosefoot said:


> I think the track looks good and the supporting facilities do as well. It is however slightly bland I'd say and while I don't think the general layout will be changed anytime soon (if it is even permitted in the F1 contract) I hope they will listen to some of the criticisms and alter certain minor things for 2015 and onward.
> 
> For instance, the run-off zones appear a tad too forgiving (perhaps gravel would be a bit more challenging), the curbs should be a bit bumpier (a bunch of drivers said you barely notice them), the pit lane entry should be looked into and in certain areas the walls appear unnecessarily close, giving the track a cramped and street-circuit-like feel in places which is a bit strange considering how huge and largely open the area really is. A more "airy" approach would do tons I think, but that's just me.


This circuit is _meant_ to be a street circuit, and street circuits are meant to be unforgiving. I agree with you about the run-offs. I think it can't decide whether it wants to be a street circuit or not. If it's going to be like Monaco or Canada make it more difficult, if not then open the whole thing up a bit. What I don't want is a circuit that's impossible to overtake on but lets the drivers off if they make mistakes. That'd be the worst of both worlds.


----------



## moosefoot

RobH said:


> This circuit is _meant_ to be a street circuit, and street circuits are meant to be unforgiving. I agree with you about the run-offs. I think it can't decide whether it wants to be a street circuit or not. If it's going to be like Monaco or Canada make it more difficult, if not then open the whole thing up a bit. What I don't want is a circuit that's impossible to overtake on but lets the drivers off if they make mistakes. That'd be the worst of both worlds.


Yeah, I think you pretty much nailed it with the "can't decide" part.


----------



## xalexey

willygtoc said:


> Azerbaijan is in western Asia.


UEFA European Football Championship will be held in Baku (some games). One of the bidders was Tel Aviv


----------



## JMGA196

From the Free Practices and the Qualifying I can say the Sochi track looks nice, but really boring. Nothing special other than the start/finish straight with the first curve and the open right handed 12th curve. 

Other than that, just another flat and slow tilkedrome.

--------

I would really love to see the New Jersey street circuit in the next seasons. Really nice. Looks fast and has some awesome elevation changes.


----------



## RobH

The tyres didn't help. You shouldn't be able to do a whole Grand Prix on one set of tyres. Not hugely impressed by the track or the overtaking opportunities in general, but I think the tyres made it look a lot worse than it actually was. Maybe we'll get a chance to properly judge it in 2015.

Still, I'm pleased with the result


----------



## coth

JMGA196 said:


> From the Free Practices and the Qualifying I can say the Sochi track looks nice, but really boring. Nothing special other than the start/finish straight with the first curve and the open right handed 12th curve.
> 
> Other than that, just another flat and slow tilkedrome.
> 
> --------
> 
> I would really love to see the New Jersey street circuit in the next seasons. Really nice. Looks fast and has some awesome elevation changes.


Most Tilkedromes have significant elevation changes. That doesn't help them. Monza and old Hockenheim on the other hand are flat and very interesting.


----------



## |WTKI|

¿Flat? Ok. Slow, definitely not.

It's the second time I consider a brand new 'tilkodrome' as promising just by looking the layout –alongside COTA–, but unfortunately the race was boring and that's a matter that FIA has to improve. Bad tyre choice for this track (hello, Pirelli?) and insufficient fuel tanks that put cars into a critical-safe mode.

Russia made a good job. Well done.


----------



## carnifex2005

This track is Valencia II. Nice looking and totally boring. Expect nothing but parades on this track in the near future.


----------



## Sochifan

Your Russophobia is duly noted.

The track got very high reviews from the drivers etc. Not to mention it looks amazing with amazing landmarks around it. Many F1 tracks are basically in the middle of a field with no landmarks.

Qualifying, practices, and the GP2 and GP3 races were awesome.

The thing that hurt the F1 race is there wasn't a single safety car. So Hamilton and his ultra fast car had nothing to stop him. As well as Rosberg scewing up and taking himself out of contention early on.

The GP2 race was maybe the best race I saw all year.

Theres already various races planned for the track plus are tying to get an endurance race.


----------



## RobH

Sochifan said:


> Your Russophobia is duly noted.


Go away you nonce :bash:


----------



## xalexey

carnifex2005 said:


> This track is Valencia II. Nice looking and totally boring. Expect nothing but parades on this track in the near future.


In the near future on this track will be held in 6 steps F1 and beyond. The contract for the world championships signed for 6 years. In between races will be used "small ring". Fully route can not be used as prevent access to Olympic venues that are fully loaded throughout the year. On the "small ring" is a school a school for children and pay arrivals .. What parades will be on the road? Gay parades will not be exact.


----------



## will101

carnifex2005 said:


> This track is Valencia II. Nice looking and totally boring. Expect nothing but parades on this track in the near future.


Your comment makes no sense. Why will future years be different? If you take Hamilton out of the equation, there was a ton of passing at Sochi today.


----------



## ogonek

*Grand Prix of Russia in Sochi watched almost 3.5 million viewers in the Russian Federation*


















http://sport.business-gazeta.ru/cgi-bin/artic.pl?id=106002
https://twitter.com/F1Photographer/with_replies
Darren Heath @F1Photographer 
Has there ever been a more impressive debut #F1 grand prix? Very impressive... @SochiAutodrom #RussianGP #SochiGP


----------



## tonttula

Race was probably most boring yet this season, though I don't think the track deserves all the blame. If anything big part of it was to do with the overly safe tire decision. 
There were some interesting and challenging corners, like the long horseshoe. It's no Spa naturally, but from the new tracks as far as layout goes it is on the better side. 
I will say that the surrounding area of the track looked extremely bland and sterile. Maybe it will acquire some character in time.

I do hope we would have seen some elevation changes in these new tracks. Houston did great job there.


----------



## Gutex

Some pics of the ongoing works in Interlagos circuit.
For this year they are resurfacing the whole track and building safer box entrance/exit.
For 2015, the circuit will undergo a further reform with completely new pits and paddock, fulfilling a F-1 requirement.





































http://sportv.globo.com/site/programas/linha-de-chegada/noticia/2014/10/em-obras-um-mes-da-f-1-interlagos-tera-uma-nova-entrada-para-os-boxes.html


----------



## ogonek

*Grand Prix of Russia visited 146 000 fans*








http://www.f1news.ru/news/f1-98455.html


----------



## RobH

^^ Much better to have a lower capacity and full stands as with Sochi than huge grandstands filled sparsely as with other new races. Russian organisers got this right I think.


----------



## ogonek




----------



## Demolition Dan

ogonek said:


>


Re Sochi
Gotta laugh at the Russophobes. They must be smoking some extra strong stuff.

What was it they said?
"Sochi is boring like Valencia. There won't be any overtaking".

Hmm, like Nico Rosberg who overtook EVERYONE on the circuit..:lol:


----------



## RobH

I hope you're being sarcastic, but if not here's what actually happened....

Rosberg took an early pitstop. He overtook a few slow cars which cost him time, then, when everyone else ahead of him pitted he jumped most of them because he'd already done his pitstop earlier in the race. Effectively, Rosberg lost 25 seconds to Hamilton overtaking some slow cars at the back. That's how you read Rosberg's race in Sochi.

Rosberg's drive after his rookie mistake at the start (which cost him a chance of a victory) was mature, but it wasn't a masterclass in overtaking by any stretch and nor was it "proof" this circuit is a good overtaking track.

There was very little overtaking between similar paced cars - Red Bulls sat behind Ferraris unable to do anything, a few cars sliding off led to other passes, but I can't think of many passes of note. I've already said the fuel/tyre situation seems to have exacerbated that, however. Maybe we'll be able to properly judge the track in 2015.


----------



## will101

RobH said:


> I hope you're being sarcastic, but if not here's what actually happened....
> 
> Rosberg took an early pitstop. He overtook a few slow cars which cost him time, then, when everyone else ahead of him pitted he jumped most of them because he'd already done his pitstop earlier in the race. Effectively, Rosberg lost 25 seconds to Hamilton overtaking some slow cars at the back. That's how you read Rosberg's race in Sochi.
> 
> Rosberg's drive after his rookie mistake at the start (which cost him a chance of a victory) was mature, but it wasn't a masterclass in overtaking by any stretch and nor was it "proof" this circuit is a good overtaking track.
> 
> There was very little overtaking between similar paced cars - Red Bulls sat behind Ferraris unable to do anything, a few cars sliding off led to other passes, but I can't think of many passes of note. I've already said the fuel/tyre situation seems to have exacerbated that, however. Maybe we'll be able to properly judge the track in 2015.


It wasn't that the Red Bulls couldn't pass the Ferraris because there was no room to pass. This is somewhat of a 'point and squirt' track, and the Ferraris had more torque coming out of the corners to negate the advantage of an Adrian Newey chassis.


----------



## Kalzu

I think a problem with the last years' new tracks is the lack of variety in design. The old Hockenheim is gone, Monza is the only of its kind. And I don't see any new tracks like them being built. Or Spa, built to suit the terrain, instead at tracks like New Delhi the terrain was made to suit the track. Some of the new tracks have some nice sections, like the first sector at COTA or the middle sector at Korea. But you can't compare them to Spa or Suzuka, tracks with cool, challenging corners throughout the lap. 

Then there are the new street circuits, Sochi, Singapore, Valencia... Singapore is the best of them, in my opinion. Sochi and Valencia are more like road courses (dull ones) in an urban environment. Besides a double-chicane at Valencia, those tracks had everywhere runoff unlike classic street circuits like Monaco, Macau, Long Beach... Abu Dhabi is a permanent road course but initially planned to be a street course, it falls to the same category with Valencia and Sochi. An atypical street course with long straights but also some street course-like sections with slow corners, yet unlike traditional street courses, the walls aren't right next to the track setting a challenge for the drivers. Still, there isn't enough room for big runoffs for fast sections like Korea middle sector or COTA first sector, and the lack of that kind of sections makes those "urban road courses" so dull.

Singapore is a good one for a street circuit. There are still many corners with walls right next to the track, like on old-school street circuits. That makes it a different challenge compared to road courses. Of course, the races in street circuits may not always be so exciting but to assess an event's success, the level of racing isn't the only thing that matters. Singapore is a well-attented race and the night race on the street circuit has character, it deserves to be in the calendar. Then again, despite a nice track, Korea was a fail with a poor attendance plus it was a very generic track.


----------



## wwc234

red bull thai austra enrgy drink race bull raceing in thailand 2010




ex-plan F1 in bangkok 2010








6.46 km

2014 thailand ready race F1








https://www.facebook.com/BuriramUni...0.1415072314./553308168104767/?type=3&theater








http://standbric.blogspot.com/2015/06/side-stand.html
https://www.facebook.com/BuriramUni...0.1415072314./553307784771472/?type=3&theater








https://www.facebook.com/BuriramUni...0.1415072314./553325608103023/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.550173455084905.1073741856.509001619202089&type=3








https://www.facebook.com/BuriramUni...9001619202089/550174838418100/?type=3&theater

and first race is buriramunited supergt 2014 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118760170&postcount=334


----------



## WFlnsider

> *Sochi Autodrom Named ‘Motorsport Facility of the Year’*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On November 13th, 2014 Sochi Autodrom was crowned as the winner of the ‘Motorsport Facility of the Year Award’ at the 2014 Professional MotorSport World Expo in Cologne, Germany.​​​​
> 
> In its debut season, Russia’s only year-round, fully operational motorsport complex has been recognised by motorsports professionals as the best in its category.
> 
> After staging the Russian Road Racing Series – the first official test event to take place at the new circuit - Sochi Autodrom successfully hosted the first ever Formula 1 Russian Grand Prix to great domestic and international acclaim.
> 
> Since then, Sochi Autodrom has continued to showcase its position as Russia’s new home of major sporting events, hosting other national racing series, the Russian Triathlon Cup Final and the Sochi Half Marathon. Over 2000 participants in total competed at the circuit in these different sporting events.
> 
> Asides from its preparations for the next Formula 1 Russian Grand Prix, due to be held on October 9-11, 2015, Sochi Autodrom is continuing to establish itself as the central home for a large variety of regional, national and international motorsport competitions. Furthermore, a Master Driving Academy will soon open at the circuit. It will be made up of two parts – one a sports school for children and youths and another one for adults who wish to further master their driving skills.
> 
> This high level of activity at Sochi Autodrom will contribute to the growing interest in motorsports throughout Russia which will in turn lead to a new generation of Russian drivers and an increased awareness and respect for road safety throughout the nation.


http://sochiautodrom.ru/en/news/circuit?id=561


> *Hermann Tilke and Sergey Krylov reactions on Sochi Autodrom's award*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Sochi Autodrom’s recognition as Motorsport Facility of the Year​ at the 2014 Professional MotorSport World Expo in Cologne, Germany, the winner’s team representatives and the Award’s chairman of judges have shared their reactions on the event.
> 
> *Hermann Tilke*, designer of Sochi Autodrom:
> "We are very proud to be part of this amazing Russian team. Probably this was the most difficult project that everybody involved has ever had. You have to imagine, it was a big Formula 1 project inside a huge Olympic project. But in the end, we were working all as a team and, also in the end, we’ve become friends. Congratulations to Russia!
> 
> "I was really very surprised [to be awarded] but I think it’s really perfect when you are there, in a really perfect environment that makes it. Everything works well, although the first Grand Prix is always a prototype and must not be that everything is working as well as it is [in Sochi], and nothing goes wrong."
> 
> *Sergey Krylov*, deputy director of Sochi Autodrom:
> "I am deeply honoured to be here today at such an important nomination for us and for everybody. I would like to greet all of you on behalf of the whole team that made it possible to develop Sochi Autodrom and to stage the first ever Formula 1 Russian Grand Prix. Prior to the construction of Sochi Autodrom, motorsports in Russia have been lacking world-class circuits for a long time, with especially fans waiting to have it happened.
> 
> "The Krasnodar region chosen as a Russian home of Formula 1, it’s perfectly fit for the construction of a unique motorsport object. The award that Sochi Autodrom received today is reflection of the team’s hard work for over past couple of years. The circuit’s project team led by the Krasnodar region with a deep support of the Russian government, authorities and Richard Cregan’s consultancy team, Rasgaira, with an amazing design by Hermann Tilke’s bureau, made the dream of so many Russian motorsport fans a reality. Thank you for such a high evaluation of the job that was done."
> 
> *John O’Brien*, Chairman of Judges and Editor, Professional Motorsport World Magazine:
> "It’s one of the best editions to the F1 calendar. A circuit with good technical aspects, it’s been praised by all top F1 drivers as one of the most demanding circuits in terms of the car set-up. It’s been finished to a very high standard, it’s obviously had a lot of investment, and overall it’s just a fantastic package."


http://sochiautodrom.ru/en/news/circuit?id=562


----------



## KOTIKKEAN

*Grand Prix of Russia 2014 is recognized as the best in the championship of Formula 1*

During the General Assembly of the FIA, which took place from 1 to 5 December in the capital of Qatar, was summed up in the world of motor sport. The debut of the Russian Grand Prix Formula 1, held on 12 October in Sochi was awarded as the best Grand Prix of the season.The awards ceremony will take place on December 19 in Sochi with the leadership of the FIA and the leadership of the championship in the process of evaluation of the first operational season of the new Motorsport centre of Russia.In the event, were identified outstanding athletes and organizers in the field of motor sport season. Among the recipients, in particular, was Lewis Hamilton "Racer-champion" and the Mercedes AMG Petronas F1 Team "Team champion".During the Assembly approved amendments to the sporting and technical regulations of Formula 1, clarified the rules for racing superlicense and approved the calendar of the stages of the "Royal races" in 2015. Grand Prix of Russia will be held in Sochi on October 11.In their debut season Sochi Circuit, previously named "Motorsport facility of the year", held a series of major competitions at national and international level. In addition to the Russian Grand Prix Formula 1 in Sochi Circuit opens Academy driving skills, which will contribute to the development of motor sport in the Kuban in Russia, the skills that counter-emergency driving and, consequently, to contribute to greater safety on the roads of Russia.

http://nonf1.com/2014/12/Grand_Prix...he_best_in_the_championship_of_Formula_1.html


----------



## RobH

> The debut of the Russian Grand Prix Formula 1, held on 12 October in Sochi was awarded as the best Grand Prix of the season


Seriously?! It might've been well organised but it was an awful race! :lol:


----------



## rodineisilveira

*I'm missing the Zandvoort circuit*



bthj said:


> Mighty Zandvoort. Dropped of the calendar for the boring Hungaroring in '86.


Zandvoort: tremendous circuit, which's located nearby the sea. This is one of the circuits which I'm missing on the current F1 calendars.


----------



## fidalgo

works at Autodromo Hermanos Rodriguez to receive F1 in 2015










new layout (red) over old layout (green)




















































































































http://motorsport.nextgen-auto.com/gallery/pictures/2015/f1/index-uk-mexico-25jan-1.php


----------



## sbnufc

Why isnt Spa-Francorchamps on the poll?


----------



## fidalgo

because the poll is old as **** and Spa wasn't in the F1 calendar that year


----------



## will101

fidalgo said:


> works at Autodromo Hermanos Rodriguez to receive F1 in 2015
> 
> new layout (red) over old layout (green)


I understand the reasons for most of the circuit work, but why couldn't they have kept the esses on the back part of the circuit?


----------



## essjaybee

will101 said:


> I understand the reasons for most of the circuit work, but why couldn't they have kept the esses on the back part of the circuit?


Not enough room for run-offs apparently.


----------



## coth

will101 said:


> I understand the reasons for most of the circuit work, but why couldn't they have kept the esses on the back part of the circuit?


Not talking of killed Peraltada. Tilke knows how to ruin great circuits.


----------



## RMB2007

This is worth mentioning:



> Brooklands Museum secures Heritage Lottery Fund investment
> 
> One of the UK’s most historically significant sites for motoring, aviation and engineering is to undergo a significant redevelopment to bring to life more of its remarkable history, thanks to funding from the Heritage Lottery Fund (HLF). Brooklands Museum in Weybridge, Surrey, has today received a confirmed grant of £4.681million from HLF for its ‘Brooklands Aircraft Factory & Race Track Revival Project’.
> 
> This project will transform the Museum’s Grade II listed Second World War Wellington Hangar into ‘The Brooklands Aircraft Factory’; build a new annexe (the ‘Flight Shed’) to house more of the Museum’s outstanding collection of historic aircraft; *and restore the Finishing Straight of the Brooklands Race Track,* the world’s first purpose-built motor-racing circuit.


www.brooklandsmuseum.com/index.php?/news/story/brooklands-museum-secures-hlf-investment



> *Brooklands, the world's first purpose-built motor racing circuit*, was built by local landowner Hugh Locke King on 330 acres of farm and woodland on his estate at Weybridge in Surrey. Work commenced in late 1906.














> In its 28 years of active racing Brooklands saw its share of thrills, spills and disasters. At least 17 motor racing fatalities occurred here: three of them luckless spectators, two riding mechanics, the rest drivers.


----------



## calcionova1

The Indianapolis Motor Speedway is impressive, the largest sports venue by capacity in the world.


----------



## fidalgo

Monaco turn 1 is getting a new surface for upcoming F1 and F-e events


----------



## will101

fidalgo said:


> Monaco turn 1 is getting a new surface for upcoming F1 and F-e events


The F-e track goes down the road to the right of the construction.


----------



## fidalgo

^^ on this layout they go 180º on turn 1, and then descend to the port


----------



## will101

fidalgo said:


> ^^ on this layout they go 180º on turn 1, and then descend to the port


We'll see which is correct when they show up in a couple of months. But this series has too many tight chicanes already. Let them actually race a bit.


----------



## fidalgo

the Radillon in Spa will now be the dangerest point of all F1 season


----------



## sbnufc

fidalgo said:


> the Radillon in Spa will now be the dangerest point of all F1 season


They add those every year for various different races that take place there. They'll be removed for F1


----------



## will101

Nighttime aerial shot of the Singapore circuit that I stumbled across.


----------



## Galandar




----------



## paco ayala

the new circuit
Autodromo de los Hermanos Pedro y Ricardo Rodriguez


----------



## paco ayala




----------



## mrErythroxylum

The New South Wales government wants the F1 moved to sydney. once the new tunnel and bridge is built the circuit could use the harbour bridge.


----------



## coth

paco ayala said:


> the new circuit
> Autodromo de los Hermanos Pedro y Ricardo Rodriguez


Tilke knows how to ruin great circuits.


----------



## skaP187

I think that allready was done by not using the last fast corner any more.


----------



## paco ayala

skaP187 said:


> I think that allready was done by not using the last fast corner any more.


pardon the English, it was translated in google


the problem is that nowadays it is impossible to recover la peraltada, because one avenue is 15 meters from the corner and base ball stadium makes a blind curve, Tilke wanted to keep the corner but it is impossible


----------



## rodineisilveira

*I'd prefer Zandvoort than Hungaroring*



ryanr said:


> My favorite track will always be Spa. Its amazing layout makes it a driver's and spectator's favorite. Suzuka, Monaco, the old Hockenheim, Silverstone and Monza are other great tracks. Out of the new Tilke designed tracks, the best is Istanbul.
> 
> The track that i want out of the F1 calendar is Hungaroring. Races there are often boring.


Hungaroring is the sickest track from the F-1 calendar.
Hungary is a fascinating country, but its track is very boring, without many trespassing points.
I'd prefer to exclude this track of the F-1 calendar, replacing it for Zandvoort (the original track, at the seashore city of the same name [nearby Haarlem], in the Netherlands).


----------



## Suburbanist

rodineisilveira said:


> Hungaroring is the sickest track from the F-1 calendar.
> Hungary is a fascinating country, but its track is very boring, without many trespassing points.
> I'd prefer to exclude this track of the F-1 calendar, replacing it for Zandvoort (the original track, at the seashore city of the same name [nearby Haarlem], in the Netherlands).


Half of the old Zandvoort circuit was redeveloped into a park and no longer exists.


----------



## rodineisilveira

*Anderstorp (Sweden): an ideal replacement to Hungaroring?*

Whaddabout replacing Hungaroring to Anderstorp (a circuit located in the Swedish lakes region [nearby Jönköping], which held several F-1 races in the 70s)?


----------



## will101

rodineisilveira said:


> Whaddabout replacing Hungaroring to Anderstorp (a circuit located in the Swedish lakes region [nearby Jönköping], which held several F-1 races in the 70s)?


Anderstorp would need to be completely rebuilt to handle the current F1. It would need a brand new pits and paddock, and need a redesign of the track. Currently the track has eight constant-radius corners, four of them at least 180 degrees. Not exciting or challenging.

Then you have the attendance problem. The biggest crowd the Swedish race had in the 1970s was about 40,000, and most were much smaller. You can't handle Bernie's € 25,000,000 fee on that size of a crowd.


----------



## coth

paco ayala said:


> pardon the English, it was translated in google
> 
> 
> the problem is that nowadays it is impossible to recover la peraltada, because one avenue is 15 meters from the corner and base ball stadium makes a blind curve, Tilke wanted to keep the corner but it is impossible


If they would really want it, they would move it some 100 m east, since pits are all new as well.


----------



## szaasz

rodineisilveira said:


> Hungaroring is the sickest track from the F-1 calendar.
> Hungary is a fascinating country, but its track is very boring, without many trespassing points.
> I'd prefer to exclude this track of the F-1 calendar, replacing it for Zandvoort (the original track, at the seashore city of the same name [nearby Haarlem], in the Netherlands).


http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/2006/08/06/hungarian-grand-prix-2006-review/

http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/2007/09/06/ten-best-races-of-the-2000s/


----------



## WFlnsider

*2016 Formula 1 Season Calendar:*

April 3 – Australian Grand Prix
April 10 – Chinese Grand Prix
April 24 – Bahrain Grand Prix
May 1 – Russian Grand Prix
May 15 – Spanish Grand Prix
May 29 – Monaco Grand Prix
June 12 – Canadian Grand Prix
June 26 – British Grand Prix
July 3 – Austrian Grand Prix
July 17 – European Grand Prix (Azerbaijan)
July 31 – German Grand Prix
August 7 – Hungarian Grand Prix
August 28 – Belgian Grand Prix
September 4 – Italian Grand Prix
September 18 – Singapore Grand Prix
September 25 – Malaysian Grand Prix
October 9 – Japanese Grand Prix
October 23 – United States Grand Prix
October 30 – Mexican Grand Prix
November 13 – Brazilian Grand Prix
November 27 – Abu Dhabi Grand Prix


----------



## Uğur Ömer.

I think Azerbaijani GP could be better name.


----------



## sbnufc

Not having Sepang 2nd is so weird


----------



## Suburbanist

I think the Canadian Grand Prix should be held in October, before the American race, avoiding a slip on the sequence of Europe-based circuits.


----------



## fidalgo

I guess in October, the weather would be kind of unpredictable in Montreal. mid june is a safer date


----------



## GmoRioJaneiro

After 35 years watching F1 races I say: 
Nº 1. Spa with de old bus stop, and a more closet Eau Rouge.
Nº 2. Monza, with the old double chicane in the _retiffilo_ and the _Lesmos_ more opens.
Nº 3. Suzuka.
(I don´t like monaco for F1 races. So slow and narrow.


----------



## coth

And what's the point to quote an advertisement?


----------



## bthj

it is quite more elaborative than your four word opinion.


----------



## skaP187

coth said:


> Zandvoort is quite boring


Why? it's got a great long straight, enough options to take over and a good hight difference for blind corners and stuff.
It's not safe enough and it will never happen because no one wants to invest in the Netherlands, but calling it a boring circuits, I think not.
Maybe if Verstappen keeps on doing a good job it will make some thing lose in the Netherlands, but I do not see it happen.
Maybe they should build a new Dutch circuit in Flevoland or something.


----------



## Red85

skaP187 said:


> Why? it's got a great long straight, enough options to take over and a good hight difference for blind corners and stuff.
> It's not safe enough and it will never happen because no one wants to invest in the Netherlands, but calling it a boring circuits, I think not.
> Maybe if Verstappen keeps on doing a good job it will make some thing lose in the Netherlands, but I do not see it happen.
> Maybe they should build a new Dutch circuit in Flevoland or something.


In flevoland? Really? Just as flat as could be. Another tilkedrome, potentailly. 

Nope, there is a perfect racetrack in the dunes. Challenging and not boring at all with the Tarzan, Hugenholz, Scheivlak and the Luyendijk. Can think of modern hideous tracks with less personallity. The length is good, the place is brilliant, needs only a liddle modernisation 
Move the pitcomplex to the outside to start with to make room for all the modern facilities needed. On the inside is room enough for supporters on start/finish. The rest will come. 

Then there is nothing wrong with Zandvoort.


----------



## skaP187

Red85 said:


> In flevoland? Really? Just as flat as could be. Another tilkedrome, potentailly.
> 
> Nope, there is a perfect racetrack in the dunes. Challenging and not boring at all with the Tarzan, Hugenholz, Scheivlak and the Luyendijk. Can think of modern hideous tracks with less personallity. The length is good, the place is brilliant, needs only a *little modernisation *
> Move the pitcomplex to the outside to start with to make room for all the modern facilities needed. On the inside is room enough for supporters on start/finish. The rest will come.
> 
> Then there is nothing wrong with Zandvoort.


It will need more then that.
Hight difference you can create also ofcourse, you don't need that much, Zandvoort doesn't have mountains or something, they are dunes for Christsake.
Just think it would be easier to do it new from the start in Flevoland or something, because that's the only place in Holland near the centre where there is space to do it.
Wasn't there something already near Lelystad near the airport?


----------



## fidalgo

sbnufc said:


> fidalgo said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Radillon in Spa will now be the dangerest point of all F1 season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They add those every year for various different races that take place there. They'll be removed for F1
Click to expand...

no it wasnt

and, as predicted, it was the cause of two potential disasters

seriously, anyone inside F1 didnt saw the danger?
F1 is ruled by incompetents. any fan has more knowlegde than them



> The FIA has removed the 'sausage' kerbs added to the run-off at Spa's Eau Rouge corner after the first day of Formula 1's Belgian Grand Prix weekend.
> 
> The kerb had been placed at the top of the Eau Rouge/Raidillon complex, at what is labelled Turn 4, to prevent drivers cutting the corner in that section.
> 
> Although Friday's F1 and GP2 sessions passed without incident, both *Jann Mardenborough and Adderly Fong's cars became airborne there* after running wide during GP3 practice.
> 
> Lotus F1 development driver Fong told AUTOSPORT he had expressed his concern after the FIA came to inspect his Koiranen-run car's damaged monocoque.
> 
> "They came over to look at the car because we had some big damage on the monocoque," he said.
> 
> "I do think it compromises safety and should be done in another way.
> 
> "Sometimes if you have a moment at Eau Rouge, you get a snap and that's your run-off.
> 
> "Having a speed bump there I understand for track limits but I think track limits should be policed in another way, because I think that kerb in that place compromises safety.
> 
> *"It was painful on the landing because I landed right on the second kerb, and it was enough to break the monocoque."*
> 
> Carlin driver Mardenborough said his incident "wasn't very pleasant".
> 
> "You shouldn't really be out there anyway but needless to say if you are out there there's not much you can do, it's out of your control at that point, you're going to go airborne anyway," he added.


http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/120408


----------



## sbnufc

fidalgo said:


> no it wasnt
> 
> and, as predicted, it was the cause of two potential disasters
> 
> seriously, anyone inside F1 didnt saw the danger?
> F1 is ruled by incompetents. any fan has more knowlegde than them
> 
> http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/120408


Sorry, but you're wrong. They were removed.

The curb the article is speaking of is a "sausage curb" which is placed on the outside of the rumble strips.

As you see on this image, there was initially a red "sausage curb" on the first day, as indicated by the article you posted. It was removed, again, as highlighted by your article.










Further evidence here, from the onboard of Lewis Hamilton's pole lap:










Big red rumble strip removed.

The white lines you see are not curbs, they're just painted lines. The strips you're speaking about are not in place for an F1 event, like I said all along


----------



## Red85

sbnufc said:


> Sorry, but you're wrong. They were removed.
> 
> The curb the article is speaking of is a "sausage curb" which is placed on the outside of the rumble strips.
> 
> As you see on this image, there was initially a red "sausage curb" on the first day, as indicated by the article you posted. It was removed, again, as highlighted by your article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence here, from the onboard of Lewis Hamilton's pole lap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big red rumble strip removed.
> 
> The white lines you see are not curbs, they're just painted lines. The strips you're speaking about are not in place for an F1 event, like I said all along


And as a result every driver had a chance to cut the corner.
F1 should be punicing when you make errors.


----------



## sbnufc

Red85 said:


> And as a result every driver had a chance to cut the corner.
> F1 should be punicing when you make errors.


I agree! It wasnt just Eau Rouge where they were doing it






























I dont care if they "don't get an advantage". Stop changing the rules race to race! Give penalties any time it happens. It'll soon stop


----------



## Suburbanist

With so many sensors, it wouldn't be difficult to give an automatic drive-through penalty for anyone that, not being involved in a collision, crosses all 4 wheels outside the track limits and still completes competitive lap (those that spin or lose control and take several seconds to recover don't need a penalty). 

I also wonder if they couldn't come up with a highly abrasive material for the kerb, such that it would significantly damage the tire without blowing it or propelling the car airbone.


----------



## Red85

Suburbanist said:


> With so many sensors, it wouldn't be difficult to give an automatic drive-through penalty for anyone that, not being involved in a collision, crosses all 4 wheels outside the track limits and still completes competitive lap (those that spin or lose control and take several seconds to recover don't need a penalty).
> 
> I also wonder if they couldn't come up with a highly abrasive material for the kerb, such that it would significantly damage the tire without blowing it or propelling the car airbone.


What about a kind of medium size round stones or pables allong side the track.. 
Gravel could be a nice idea?


----------



## Suburbanist

Red85 said:


> What about a kind of medium size round stones or pables allong side the track..
> Gravel could be a nice idea?


They dropped those because they can become projectiles and hit other drivers, spectators and/or track marshals.


----------



## coth

Back in time it was round curbs. Now they are too flat and pointless.


----------



## ESPImperium

Im off to the Italian GP at Monza this weekend, any specific pictures that anyone would want me to try and get? Bear in mind ill be based around the main Grandstand and Stand 6A at the first Retifillio. I will also venture to behind the paddock area as well. I will have limited time at the track, more likely to be about 8 hours a day as I'm on a tour and will need to get back to the bus on time.


----------



## sbnufc

ESPImperium said:


> Im off to the Italian GP at Monza this weekend, any specific pictures that anyone would want me to try and get? Bear in mind ill be based around the main Grandstand and Stand 6A at the first Retifillio. I will also venture to behind the paddock area as well. I will have limited time at the track, more likely to be about 8 hours a day as I'm on a tour and will need to get back to the bus on time.


Jealous! I'd love a couple of videos, but I don't know if you could upload them, and I'm not sure if I can explain them :lol:

Can I ask, you said you're on a tour? What tour? Do you have tickets for all 4 sessions & the race?



edit: jsut went on your twitter and saw the pantera shirt. Nice taste in music


----------



## ESPImperium

sbnufc said:


> Jealous! I'd love a couple of videos, but I don't know if you could upload them, and I'm not sure if I can explain them :lol:
> 
> Can I ask, you said you're on a tour? What tour? Do you have tickets for all 4 sessions & the race?
> 
> 
> 
> edit: jsut went on your twitter and saw the pantera shirt. Nice taste in music


I can get videos as i have just got a nice new Rode Videomic for my new Cannon 70D. I will try and get a few videos up after, however i will probably have to watch what I'm adding to it as i already have a YouTube copyright strike against me. Ill have loads of pics. Im in Stand 6A, so if there is a first corner shunt, ill have a prime video location. I can get everything i want i think, however if i take any video of the paddock area, that footage belongs to FOM. There are ways i can get what i need without infringing copyright i think.

The tour I'm on is with Thomas Cook, I fly out on Friday morning. I have tickets to FP3, Quali & Race. However the GP2 races and the madness of GP3 are also great watches, not fussed about the Porsche race.

Best follow me on twitter for updates, thanks for the Pantera shirt, i have more band shirts with me, but they will be for traveling in as i don't want to have bother when eating alfresco at night, of which i doubt ill be doing much of as the weather is looking foul for the Friday/Saturday. Thank god i am taking my dads iPad as i will need the movies on it if i can't get out the hotel.


----------



## paco ayala

Autodromo Hermanos Rodriguez


----------



## paco ayala




----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## fidalgo

*Autodromo Hermanos Rodriguez*


----------



## RobH

Last year I said....



RobH said:


> The tyres didn't help. You shouldn't be able to do a whole Grand Prix on one set of tyres. Not hugely impressed by the track or the overtaking opportunities in general, but I think the tyres made it look a lot worse than it actually was. Maybe we'll get a chance to properly judge it in 2015.


This year, credit where it's due....



> Last year, there was a perfect storm of bulletproof tyres, no safety cars and extreme fuel saving, which together turned the inaugural Russian GP into one of the dullest races of 2014. This time around there were incidents, safety cars, overtaking, strategy variation and one of the most dramatic final laps seen for a while.


http://www.motorsport.com/f1/news/analysis-the-battle-f1-was-robbed-of-in-russia/



> 4) Russia pulls it off
> 
> Derided by many for its location and relative difficulty to reach, Sochi has attracted a fair bit of flak in the past two years. But after last year’s procession, it delivered on track. Behind Lewis Hamilton’s solo run at the front, overtaking and incidents were further enlivened by a difference in tyre strategies that played out at the death. It is a track surface that is quite unique on the calendar and it presented rubber that was wearing and on which the drivers could push, but that was not falling off the cliff – as evidenced by Sergio Perez’s bold and skilled run to make it to third place.
> 
> Pirelli, who have renewed their contract with the sport until 2019, and F1 might look to this as an example of where to go in future. Equally while Friday and Saturday did not see huge crowds, come race day the Russians arrived in droves, with 62,000 the figure released by the Sochi Autodrom. A good number especially in comparison to some of the other recent additions to the calendar. And they put on a good show, with the terrifying exception of what Sebastian Vettel described as a “brave” marshall running across the track. Most marshals would have described it as dangerous and foolhardy but he made it, thankfully, to the other side.


http://www.theguardian.com/sport/blog/2015/oct/12/five-talking-points-russian-grand-prix?CMP=twt_gu


----------



## will101

And Hamilton escaped a sentence to the Gulag, because he didn't actually spray Putin with champagne.


----------



## WFlnsider

> *The 2015 Formula 1 Russian Grand Prix - Another Great Success*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dramatic second FORMULA 1 RUSSIAN GRAND PRIX took place in front of a packed Sochi Autodrom. One another historic day for Russian motorsport, Sochi Autodrom played host to one of the most dramatic races of the season.
> The 2015 FORMULA 1 RUSSIAN GRAND PRIX was the major motorsport event of the year in Russia, attended by a whole host of dignitaries. Among the honored guests at the race today, was President Vladimir Putin, who presented the winner’s trophy to Lewis Hamilton.
> 
> More than 350 journalists came to the race, among whom were representatives of the largest Russian and international news agencies such as Reuters, Associated Press, AFP, R-Sport, Interfax and many others. The live broadcast of the racing action was shown by the likes of Russia 2, Sky Sports, RTL, Canal + and many other global broadcast partners. The visiting media noted the high level of organization and efficiency of media services at Sochi Autodrom.
> 
> *Over 149,000 people from all over the world came through the gates of Sochi Autodrom over the past 4 days*, a sure sign of the continuing growth of interest in Formula 1 and motorsport in Russia. 20,000 came on Thursday, 25,000 on Friday and 42,000 came on Saturday to watch the F1 Qualifying. *The race Sunday itself saw a record crowd of 62,000 pack into the home of Formula 1 in Olympic Park Sochi* to witness a spectacular opening ceremony followed by a race not short on drama or emotion.
> 
> A varied and colourful entertainment programme awaited visitors of the 2015 Formula 1 Russian Grand Prix. The highlight was a series of evening concerts, which took place from Friday to Sunday on the main stage of the Central Plaza. Starting on October 9th, popular Russian pop-band “Diskoteka Avariya” kicked things off with an entertaining set that delighted the all weekend ticket holders. The highlight of the weekend was the concert by three times Grammy Award nominee and MTV Music Awards winner, Australian singer Natalie Imbruglia who performed her biggest hits and songs from her latest album on October 10th. To round of a weekend, the award winning Russian outfit, “A’Studio” delivered the perfect send off to the race weekend on Sunday October 11th.
> 
> In addition, each night saw the official disc jockey for the 2010 Russian Winter Olympic team in Vancouver, DJ Legran, deliver one of his energetic sets.
> 
> Eleven large screens and a hundreds of food outlets, including landline and mobile kiosks with hot and cold snacks, were located all around the Olympic Park to ensure the comfort and happiness of all our visitors. 117 tons of food and drink were shipped into the venue so that no one went hungry or thirsty for long this weekend! In the F1 Village, visitors to the 2015 FORMULA 1 RUSSIAN GRAND PRIX purchased over seven thousand Sochi Autodrom and Formula 1 team branded merchandise and souvenirs.
> 
> An improved traffic system, including additional buses, shuttles inside the venue as well extra runs of the ‘Lastochka’ suburban electric trains helped ease any transport concerns guest may have had and ensure everyone was able to travel to and form the venue at ease.
> 
> Russian specialists and international experts with a large combined experience of working at Grand Prix races made sure that everything worked to plan in the lead up to and over the course of the weekend. To help the many thousands of visitors to the 2015 FORMULA 1 RUSSIAN GRAND PRIX, more than 1,200 volunteers from 17 countries, including Russia, China, India and Canada were brought in and specially trained. Some 500 volunteers were involved in the opening ceremony, which culminated in the performance of 75 ballerinas on the starting grid.
> 
> The judiciary of FORMULA 1 GRAND PRIX OF RUSSIA 2015 was made up of about a thousand people, having been developed by the Russian Automobile Federation. Approximately three hundred employees of the Sochi Autodrom Medical Service provided medical support for drivers and spectators.
> 
> Besides the Formula 1 race, visitors to Sochi Autodrom were also able to enjoy the on-track battles of the GP2 and GP3 drivers, including the three Russians Sergey Sirotkin, Artem Markelov and Konstantin Tereshchenko.


http://sochiautodrom.ru/en/news/circuit?id=815


----------



## xalexey

will101 said:


> And Hamilton escaped a sentence to the Gulag, because he didn't actually spray Putin with champagne.


Hamilton shook hands with Putin.
Obama imposes sanctions against Hamilton (arrest of his bank accounts). .


----------



## Jordi89

my favourite circuit, Monaco


----------



## paco ayala




----------



## paco ayala




----------



## paco ayala




----------



## paco ayala




----------



## WFlnsider

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.999852306727979.1073741861.664264196953460&type=3


----------



## WFlnsider




----------



## fidalgo




----------



## Red85

That stadium area is freaking fantastic. Nice addition to the early days' layout.


----------



## jdh919

Was impressed with the stadium section - looked spectacular on TV.


----------



## fidalgo

*COTA Are ‘Screwed’ According To The Circuit Chairman*



> Circuit of the Americas were already having a rough time of things thanks to the horrendous weather at this year’s US Grand Prix which caused havoc with the race weekend, plus the introduction of the hugely popular Mexican Grand Prix which affected ticket sales further.
> 
> Now the salt has really been rubbed into COTA’s wounds as the Texas state government has cut it’s contribution to the F1 venue. $25 million per year in 2012, 2013 and 2014 has now become $19.5 million, not good at all.
> 
> Circuit chairman Bobby Epstein isn’t even trying to put on a brave face about it all, saying: “To use a technical term, I think we’re screwed.”
> 
> COTA was only opened in 2012, the year it hosted its first Formula One race and a return of Formula One in America. Now though things could be over before they’ve barely begun with Bernie Ecclestone revealing “It’s going to be difficult to continue the race in Austin.”
> 
> Shame, although building a multi-million dollar circuit to host a few F1 races seems to be how the sport is going these days.


----------



## skaP187

Would be a shame, I like this circuit, but hey it´s all about the money and that does not only count for Austin.


----------



## 909

Indeed a shame. It's an amazing track and it would be great if F1 could stay in US, especially since the sport already had some difficulties selling itself to the American audience (remember the fiasco at Indy in 2005). But even worse is the fact that more and more Grand Prix are financially unsustainable: despite being put on the calender for next year, there are also doubts over the future of the German GP; Monza's long-term future is uncertain; Ecclestone also said that the running of next year's British Grand Prix is in doubt; while the French GP has not taken place since 2008 and don't forget that Spa was dropped in 2003 and 2006 as well. All in all it seems like F1 can only be run without much fuss when the race is backed by either a billionaire or dictator (or both).



> This is Texas' Event Trust Funds budget for 2015. Notice how Formula 1 costs WAYYYYY more than everything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Kelly ‏@virtualstatman


----------



## JoGolok

:banana::banana:


----------



## will101

JoGolok said:


> :banana::banana:


hno:


----------



## fidalgo




----------



## Celt67

jdh919 said:


> Ted Kravitz posted these photos on Twitter yesterday of how turns 9/10 currently look:



There's more chance of me becoming Miss World (and I'm a guy) than that EVER becoming an F1 circuit. There isn't one part of that picture that isn't disasterously wrong for an F1 circuit. FAR FAR too narrow, no run-off areas, bad road surfaces... oh... and a giant wall to ram into at 200mph. :lol:


----------



## hater

Celt67 said:


> There's more chance of me becoming Miss World (and I'm a guy) than that EVER becoming an F1 circuit. There isn't one part of that picture that isn't disasterously wrong for an F1 circuit. FAR FAR too narrow, no run-off areas, bad road surfaces... oh... and a giant wall to ram into at 200mph. :lol:


nope, its wider than the tightest point in Monaco and temporary asphalt has been laid over the brick surface


----------



## Celt67

hater said:


> nope, its wider than the tightest point in Monaco and temporary asphalt has been laid over the brick surface


I know the Monaco circuit VERY well, and there is absolutely nowhere on it remotely as narrow as that in the picture above. Indeed, the narrowest part of the entire circuit is the tunnel... now compare this to the picture you're talking about....



...it's not even close. And also, bare in mind it would be even MORE narrow once they'd erected safety barriers..etc. The stipulations are that it should be wide enough for 3 cars to sit side by side safely. Please don't even try to suggest 3 F1 cars could get through that gap, safely or not.


----------



## essjaybee

I agree that it does look very tight, but hasn't the track design now been confirmed and signed off? I'd hope that they'd done sone simple measuring to ensure that minimum track width is met.


----------



## leblanca

The track is already under construction, so I'd imagine it's going forward after all. But I won't be surprised if they'll make it a constant yellow flag zone, like a certain hairpin in Macau.


----------



## 1772

Thats modern F1 for you. 
Either you have Tilke-designed boring tracks, wider than a airstrip... OR you have insane Baku-corners where everyone will get stuck because its wide as a bike lane... 

Can we please have Monaco and classical tracks? Not Tilke or Baku?


----------



## Celt67

1772 said:


> Thats modern F1 for you.
> Either you have Tilke-designed boring tracks, wider than a airstrip... OR you have insane Baku-corners where everyone will get stuck because its wide as a bike lane...
> 
> *Can we please have Monaco and classical tracks? Not Tilke or Baku?*


My favourite track of them all is Spa Francorchamps in Belgium for this very reason... wide enough for overtaking...narrow enough for exciting 'wheel-to-wheel' racing... varied enough to suit every type of driver...and elevation changes like no other. Oh... and 'Eau Rouge'.


----------



## Uğur Ömer.

I hate Tilke's boring take circuits too. Especially Hockenheimring ; A perfect circuit to random, boring and non-characteristic circuit.


----------



## fidalgo

Uğur Ömer.;131679853 said:


> A perfect circuit to random, boring and non-characteristic circuit.


not his fault though

regional government wanted to eliminate the forest part for environmental reasons, and owners wanted too, for safety reasons

it was Tilke to do it, as could be anyone else


----------



## 1772

Celt67 said:


> My favourite track of them all is Spa Francorchamps in Belgium for this very reason... wide enough for overtaking...narrow enough for exciting 'wheel-to-wheel' racing... varied enough to suit every type of driver...and elevation changes like no other. Oh... and 'Eau Rouge'.


I agree.


----------



## will101

Formula1.com posted this during the race last weekend.


----------



## fidalgo

did the "oval" ever been used?


----------



## will101

fidalgo said:


> did the "oval" ever been used?


I don't know if it has been used in the past, but it is not one of the five circuits described in the website.

https://www.bahraingp.com/-our-tracks-.html


----------



## 1772

Are there any cool documentaries on youtube on the construction of a circuit? 

Like the ones about a railway tunnel or an airport.


----------



## fidalgo

i've seen a old one, short, not about construction, but the design process


----------



## TEHNOS

*More about:* https://marieskleinewelt.com/2016/04/13/fruehlings-erwachen-in-spielberg-umbauarbeiten-auf-dem-red-bull-ring/


----------



## fidalgo

as a non german speaker, whats in that article


----------



## Ozric

fidalgo said:


> as a non german speaker, whats in that article


German is not my first language, so anyone feel free to correct me. The article is largely speculating as to the reasons behind these works. It does not look like there has been any official announcement of them but it certainly looks like they are connecting the old circuit back to the new. The article is speculating that this is to lengthen the circuit to allow for hosting endurance racing (WEC/LE-Mans). I think they could also be planning on using the old circuit for MotoGP, but a lot of work would still be needed along the length of the old track.


----------



## xalexey




----------



## Tazz_

Proposed changes for Monza in 2017, removal of the first current chicane and new chicane that replaces curva grande










And this is how the Baku circuit looks like atm (city centre):


----------



## essjaybee

Tazz_ said:


> And this is how the Baku circuit looks like atm (city centre):


Any comments Celt67? Sorry, I mean Miss World


----------



## reg-1308

old spa and old hockenheim! Monaco - you can not overtake but it is challenging for driving if you are alone on track


----------



## reg-1308

quiet Sunday afternoon at the family lunch in center of Baku


----------



## TEHNOS

Monza's proposed new first turn and chicane will be used for cars and not just bikes after all, if plans submitted to the Lombardy regional government come to fruition. The new high speed turn one would bypass the Curva Biassono (commonly known as Curva Grande) but would also see the removal of the finickity Rettifilio chicane on the front straight altogether.

The idea of using part of the abandoned Pirelli test course to form a new first corner and chicane complex drew adverse comment from many fans when it was first floated earlier this year. Fears were expressed over the potential loss of Curva Biassono with a feeling that such changes would inevitably lead its use by Formula One and other car races - points refuted by circuit sources when the plans first came to light in Gazzetta dello Sport in January.

But now a document published on the Lombardy regional government's website* under environmental planning laws shows no differences between the layouts for car and bike use, with the current Curva Biassono set to disappear under asphalt run-off.

The plans, penned by Italian circuit designer Jarno Zaffelli's Dromo company, are intended to bring Monza up to both FIM Grade A and FIA Grade 1 status (currently it has only the latter) ahead of the resumption of World Superbike (WSBK) races at the historic venue in 2017. Described as a "discussion document", the papers describe how a variety of options were considered before settling on the proposed solution, quoting Zaffelli as saying that it would allow for a "proper revamping of the track, both for cars (F1 included) and bikes, with particular attention for WSBK."

The new section of track would also lead to a reduction of speed into the Variante della Roggia chicane and allow the use of lower curbing favoured by the motorcyle racers, with revisions to run-off areas, kerbing and barriers also proposed at the Lesmo, Variante Ascari and Parabolica. These have been carefully calculated using Dromo's specialist DroCAS system.

The plans also talk of an innovative system of warning lights being built into the track surface at various points to warn riders and drivers of dangers ahead, while a new service road would aid the quicker removal of stranded vehicles following collisions. A new CCTV control system would also allow race directors to detect when competitors cut corners, as is frequently the case at the current chicanes.

It remains to be seen if permission is granted (around 400 trees are thought likely to need to be felled) or indeed if F1 ever runs on the revised course - negotiations for Monza to continue on the calendar beyond this year are continuing, with the major sticking point likely to be raising the finances necessary to extend the current deal.


http://www.racingcircuits.info/pro/news/2016/05/25/plans-show-monza%E2%80%99s-first-chicane-changes-will-be-for-cars-too/#.V03Qm5ErKUl


----------



## fidalgo

^^ hideous


*Baku test lap with GP3 car*


----------



## skaP187

Looks good!


----------



## RobH

Now Maldonado's gone, who's your money on to smash into the historic castle wall?


----------



## will101

RobH said:


> Now Maldonado's gone, who's your money on to smash into the historic castle wall?


Rosberg will push Hamilton into it, then just say 'oops, made a mistake while adjusting my brake balance', and get away with it.


----------



## will101

TEHNOS said:


> Monza's proposed new first turn and chicane will be used for cars and not just bikes after all, if plans submitted to the Lombardy regional government come to fruition. The new high speed turn one would bypass the Curva Biassono (commonly known as Curva Grande) but would also see the removal of the finickity Rettifilio chicane on the front straight altogether.


Not a word about removing the best passing spot on the track.


----------



## Red85

TEHNOS said:


> Monza's proposed new first turn and chicane will be used for cars and not just bikes after all, if plans submitted to the Lombardy regional government come to fruition. The new high speed turn one would bypass the Curva Biassono (commonly known as Curva Grande) but would also see the removal of the finickity Rettifilio chicane on the front straight altogether.
> 
> The idea of using part of the abandoned Pirelli test course to form a new first corner and chicane complex drew adverse comment from many fans when it was first floated earlier this year. Fears were expressed over the potential loss of Curva Biassono with a feeling that such changes would inevitably lead its use by Formula One and other car races - points refuted by circuit sources when the plans first came to light in Gazzetta dello Sport in January.
> 
> But now a document published on the Lombardy regional government's website* under environmental planning laws shows no differences between the layouts for car and bike use, with the current Curva Biassono set to disappear under asphalt run-off.
> 
> The plans, penned by Italian circuit designer Jarno Zaffelli's Dromo company, are intended to bring Monza up to both FIM Grade A and FIA Grade 1 status (currently it has only the latter) ahead of the resumption of World Superbike (WSBK) races at the historic venue in 2017. Described as a "discussion document", the papers describe how a variety of options were considered before settling on the proposed solution, quoting Zaffelli as saying that it would allow for a "proper revamping of the track, both for cars (F1 included) and bikes, with particular attention for WSBK."
> 
> The new section of track would also lead to a reduction of speed into the Variante della Roggia chicane and allow the use of lower curbing favoured by the motorcyle racers, with revisions to run-off areas, kerbing and barriers also proposed at the Lesmo, Variante Ascari and Parabolica. These have been carefully calculated using Dromo's specialist DroCAS system.
> 
> The plans also talk of an innovative system of warning lights being built into the track surface at various points to warn riders and drivers of dangers ahead, while a new service road would aid the quicker removal of stranded vehicles following collisions. A new CCTV control system would also allow race directors to detect when competitors cut corners, as is frequently the case at the current chicanes.
> 
> It remains to be seen if permission is granted (around 400 trees are thought likely to need to be felled) or indeed if F1 ever runs on the revised course - negotiations for Monza to continue on the calendar beyond this year are continuing, with the major sticking point likely to be raising the finances necessary to extend the current deal.
> 
> 
> http://www.racingcircuits.info/pro/news/2016/05/25/plans-show-monza%E2%80%99s-first-chicane-changes-will-be-for-cars-too/#.V03Qm5ErKUl


'Thats bad, mkay'.


----------



## fidalgo

Baku is tight tight tight

https://twitter.com/Gianludale27/status/743433088013901824


----------



## coth

Red85 said:


> 'Thats bad, mkay'.


Why not actually? This would make top speeds a bit higher.


----------



## fidalgo

^^ i would reluctantly accept that prima variante if seconda variante was to be removed


----------



## will101

fidalgo said:


> ^^ i would reluctantly accept that prima variante if seconda variante was to be removed


Going back to the good old days, when on the average one driver and two spectators were killed every year?


----------



## fidalgo

That chicane is there because of the speed cars reached Prima di Lesmo. Without Curva Grande, that chicane loses its reason to exist.
Besides, the escape area is more than acceptable


----------



## will101

fidalgo said:


> That chicane is there because of the speed cars reached Prima di Lesmo. Without Curva Grande, that chicane loses its reason to exist.
> Besides, the escape area is more than acceptable


The cars are reaching 355 km/h on the front straight in the current setup. Extending the front straight, with a softer curve at the end, means they might be reaching 370. You can't tell me that is safer.


----------



## will101

Just for the record, I am admitting that I was wrong about the "castle" corner in Baku.


----------



## fidalgo

read me #1453 again and look at the map


----------



## leblanca

So what's the opinion on Baku among those who bothered to watch the race?

Uniqueness of each race is something that I think should be the core of F1. In the perfect world every GP should be an event on its own, with specific identity and presenting drivers with its own challenge. Only that way will we see who's really the best driver overall, not just good on a specific type of track. 

That being said, for me, Baku has flashes of greatness and positive craziness (I mean, 370 km/h on a street circuit?!). Not too much, but in today's sad state of F1 calendar it's enough to distinguish it from yet another identical new track. That's a big positive for me. 

Ironically I don't view the Old Town / Castle / whatever section as very interesting. Not much really happened there during the race, it has nice scenery but so does the part consisting of ridiculously wide straights and 90-degree corners, which was where the racing was the best. Nice slipstreaming battles on the main straight and some good overtaking without DRS in the following section. 

It's not the greatest circuit in the world, but as a new addition to F1 calendar it's quite nice for me. Definitely more interesting than "traditional" copy-paste Tilkedromes.


----------



## carnifex2005

Yeah, I really liked the Baku track for it being somewhat unique. It reminded me of a wider version of the Macau racetrack.


----------



## RobH

In the race the drivers were far too sensible and level-headed. Worst race of the season so far - only a 4/10 for me (partly HAM's fault for feckin up his qualifying and leaving us no race at the front).

Maybe it'll be a better race next year. I think the track has promise.

Incidentally, they say it'll take until SEPTEMBER to have everything back to normal in Baku city centre after this race. This is why we'll never see a London street race, a story which rears its head every year when journalists have nothing else to write about.


----------



## Ilgar

Here is a video game



kamranyeezy said:


> *F1 2016 Videogame: Baku*


----------



## Elad_A

TEHNOS said:


> Monza's proposed new first turn and chicane will be used for cars and not just bikes after all, if plans submitted to the Lombardy regional government come to fruition. The new high speed turn one would bypass the Curva Biassono (commonly known as Curva Grande) but would also see the removal of the finickity Rettifilio chicane on the front straight altogether.
> 
> The idea of using part of the abandoned Pirelli test course to form a new first corner and chicane complex drew adverse comment from many fans when it was first floated earlier this year. Fears were expressed over the potential loss of Curva Biassono with a feeling that such changes would inevitably lead its use by Formula One and other car races - points refuted by circuit sources when the plans first came to light in Gazzetta dello Sport in January.
> 
> But now a document published on the Lombardy regional government's website* under environmental planning laws shows no differences between the layouts for car and bike use, with the current Curva Biassono set to disappear under asphalt run-off.
> 
> The plans, penned by Italian circuit designer Jarno Zaffelli's Dromo company, are intended to bring Monza up to both FIM Grade A and FIA Grade 1 status (currently it has only the latter) ahead of the resumption of World Superbike (WSBK) races at the historic venue in 2017. Described as a "discussion document", the papers describe how a variety of options were considered before settling on the proposed solution, quoting Zaffelli as saying that it would allow for a "proper revamping of the track, both for cars (F1 included) and bikes, with particular attention for WSBK."
> 
> The new section of track would also lead to a reduction of speed into the Variante della Roggia chicane and allow the use of lower curbing favoured by the motorcyle racers, with revisions to run-off areas, kerbing and barriers also proposed at the Lesmo, Variante Ascari and Parabolica. These have been carefully calculated using Dromo's specialist DroCAS system.
> 
> The plans also talk of an innovative system of warning lights being built into the track surface at various points to warn riders and drivers of dangers ahead, while a new service road would aid the quicker removal of stranded vehicles following collisions. A new CCTV control system would also allow race directors to detect when competitors cut corners, as is frequently the case at the current chicanes.
> 
> It remains to be seen if permission is granted (around 400 trees are thought likely to need to be felled) or indeed if F1 ever runs on the revised course - negotiations for Monza to continue on the calendar beyond this year are continuing, with the major sticking point likely to be raising the finances necessary to extend the current deal.
> 
> 
> http://www.racingcircuits.info/pro/news/2016/05/25/plans-show-monza%E2%80%99s-first-chicane-changes-will-be-for-cars-too/#.V03Qm5ErKUl


For god's sake, don't mess with Monza.


----------



## ESPImperium

Mt two cents on Baku as a track, there needs to be a few revisions to the track, the turn before the tight castle section needs to be made a sweeper, take away the red/white curbs as to make it a more challenging corner with loads of jeopardy on the exit if you hit the wall. Also the other corner that needs altered is the one where Perez crunched at the ending of P3, there needs to be a little more run off there. As for the sweeping straight, Christian Horners idea of a chicane in the middle could change it from a power circuit in that resolve but i do like it as it is. The final and smallest change id make is id have a DRS detect 50m after the apex of Turn 1, even the Turn 1 safety car line would do in order to give those that have been passed in the main straight to pass back on the back straight. Its a good track, a bit like Valencia Urban where its a power track with a interesting bit at the end.

And on another topic, as someone who has been to Monza twice (2013 & 2015), its utter butchery, i can see why they would change it for Bikes, but not for cars, its fine as it is. Variante del Rettifilo is a challenge to the drivers, the way they lock up there and also the way the numb nuts in GP2/3 attack it its brilliant. I can see why they would want to butcher the track for more short track uses, but id leave it as is.

HOWEVER... I will attack Monza for the lack of fan facilities, the lack of good quality toilets and also WiFi in stands is whats needed. I think that Monza needs about 20 mass toilet areas with 50 normal toilets and a mass area for a mens urinal area with a one way route is what is needed. The queue for the toilets is horrendous, especially where there is a grandstand. Id like to see two up at the Lesmos, two at Variante del Rettifilo at stands 6A/B/C area, then one at the inside of Ascari and one at the rear of the paddock at either end. On the exterior of the track, id have at least 8-10 on the exterior as well, especially at the fan merchandise area, where there needs to be 3 toilets at least.

As for the WiFi, if Monza wants to make a little extra, they need to offer a €7 daily pass or a €10 2-day weekend pass or €15 3-day weekend pass. If they did this, id have been happy to use my iPad for the F1 app to track the rack with the timing screens and use the commentary on it as well.

The last area the needs to be looked at is the fan area behind the grandstand on the main straight. If this was done right, they could have a F1 Rocks as well, and the merchandise stands could be done much better with each team having a presence and not just the Red Bull-STR/Mercedes/Ferrari/Mclaren/Renault presence with the Schumi and Senna presence as well with the F1 Game having its area as well. You could have much more there as well, a Spark/Minichamps stand for models and a "picture with a car" area would be nice, there is so much Monza could do in order to maximise its revenue.

As for a few stands, some could be taken down and made much better for not only broadcasters (how many times does Crofty reference 2008 and the river though the comms box?) but also for spectators. Imagine what Monza could do with a grandstand on the main straight with 20,000 folk in it like what many modern tracks have, think Shanghai/Austin/Buddh has, it would look bloody epic.

If i was to do all these updates, i think Monza would need a cool €150m, but it would cement it as the best facility in Europe for fan facilities and have the history to match.


----------



## Big Boss

Formula 1, a step to remain without Monza, Nurburgring and Montreal 2017 season would 


2017 F1 season may only have 18 races as scheduled in stages Monza, in Germany and in Montreal at risk of exclusion because of disagreements with Bernie Ecclestone.



Newsletter Curious of what is happening in the automotive world? Headlines directly send you e-mail. 

benefit Formula 1 season 2016 a record number of 21 racing teams who have busy schedule significantly.

but next year is likely that the number of steps to decrease to only 18, due to Bernie Ecclestone’s disagreement with the representatives of the three circuits. “is likely to have 18 races” explained to British newspaper The Times.

Nurburgring circuit has hosted traditional F1 race in any previous season, and the chances of a comeback for 2017 are minimal. Germany could become so again without race because the circuit at Hockenheim, which hosts races in even years only, not financially afford to organize and fellow racing at the Nurburgring.

Meanwhile, for the Italian Grand Prix contract expires this year, and organizers have not yet managed to raise the amount of money requested by Ecclestone to extend the agreement. This move also race on the circuit at Imola is unlikely because a new law recently occurred in Italy.

Finally, Canada could be excluded from the calendar organizers because they have not completed the upgrading works which they have assumed by contract.

Via F1Fanatic 

http://www.autoblare.com/7684/formu...za-nurburgring-and-montreal-2017-season-would


----------



## G. Manetta Marquezin

^^^^

RIP F1


----------



## Red85

G. Manetta Marquezin said:


> ^^^^
> 
> RIP F1


Pressure methods...


----------



## coth

Monza could be a loss, but Nurburgring Sudschleife is quite a boring relatively modern circuit. It's not classic. Still there is Spa and Red Bull could partially restore Osterreichring. Expansion to 5,9 km utilizing old parts is undergoing approval process at the moment.


----------



## leblanca

The modern Nurburging is still much better than modern Hockenheim.


----------



## coth

They both sucks.


----------



## skaP187

coth said:


> Monza could be a loss, but Nurburgring Sudschleife is quite a boring relatively modern circuit. It's not classic. Still there is Spa and Red Bull could partially restore Osterreichring. Expansion to 5,9 km utilizing old parts is undergoing approval process at the moment.


But it will not happen


----------



## coth

Hope it will. It was great very dynamic circuit. F1 becomes faster and needs more longer high speed circuits. Hope F1 will break 400 kmph next year.


----------



## leblanca

coth said:


> Hope F1 will break 400 kmph next year.


Top speed wasn't for a long time and never will be again a priority in racing. Almost all technical development is focusing on going faster through corners, not straight line performance. 

As for restoring the old section of Oesterreichring - the work is already under way, so it will happen in one way or another. The question remains what racing series will use it.


----------



## coth

It's like few years already F1 aims to increase top speed drastically. 380 kmph was broke in Baku this year. Next year F1 aim to remove development restrictions to drastically increase engine power.


----------



## Tazz_

But the new rear wings will increase drag and thus will lower the top speeds..


----------



## coth

Not that much. Power will increase drastically. Tyres will be also wider. So top speeds will still rise.


----------



## skaP187

leblanca said:


> Top speed wasn't for a long time and never will be again a priority in racing. Almost all technical development is focusing on going faster through corners, not straight line performance.
> 
> As for restoring the old section of Oesterreichring - the work is already under way, so it will happen in one way or another. The question remains what racing series will use it.


Okay I thought it was cancelled, but good news then, whatever it will be used for it's always nice to have a good circuit.


----------



## Red85

leblanca said:


> Top speed wasn't for a long time and never will be again a priority in racing. Almost all technical development is focusing on going faster through corners, not straight line performance.
> 
> As for restoring the old section of Oesterreichring - the work is already under way, so it will happen in one way or another. The question remains what racing series will use it.


WEC?


----------



## IThomas

*F1: renewal for Monza GP agreed*
MONZA - August 31, 2016

*A contract renewal for the Italian Grand Prix at Monza has been agreed with Formula One supremo Bernie Ecclestone, Italian Automobile Club (ACI) President Angelo Sticchi Damiani said Wednesday*, presenting this weekend's Italian GP. "The lawyers will exchange their last considerations in London in the next few hours, and I expect the contract to be signed at the weekend," he said. 

*"We've had to work hard," he said, thanking Premier Matteo Renzi* for engineering a "turning point" by meeting Ecclestone last year, *and* also thanking the *Lombardy regional government for its support. "The required investment is 17 million dollars more than the current contract.* We couldn't have done it on our own," he said, adding that "Ecclestone also showed patience, a sign that Monza is important for him too".

The talks to renew the existing contract, which ran out next year, have been long and hard. The head of Italy's Olympic Committee (CONI) Giovanni Malago' said recently that the Monza race was "sacred" and that he was optimistic that it would stay in the city despite the difficulties involved.

*The sporting event has been held there since 1922. The Italian Grand Prix* (Gran Premio d'Italia) *is one of the longest-running events on the Formula One calendar. The Italian Grand Prix was also one of the inaugural Formula One championship races in 1950, and has been held every year since then.* The only other championship race for which this is true is the British Grand Prix, and the only other inaugural F1 races that are still on the calendar are the Monaco Grand Prix and the Belgian Grand Prix.


----------



## will101

*Malaysian Grand Prix F1 venue Sepang features nine changed corners*










From Autosport:


> Malaysian Grand Prix organisers' extensive renovations to the Sepang International Circuit ahead of Sunday's Formula 1 race include nine corners being altered, primarily in terms of banking.
> 
> The whole venue was resurfaced earlier this year with organisers updating drainage and run-off areas, ironing out bumps and changing the challenge of some corners.
> 
> Sepang International Circuit CEO Razlan Razali said the changes are so sweeping, for the drivers "it will be as if they've come to Sepang circuit for the first time".
> 
> Jarno Zaffelli, founder of Italian racetrack design company Dromo that carried out the works, said tyres will respond differently to the new surface.
> 
> He added: "Almost all corners will be more demanding in terms of vertical load while the last corner will do the opposite, with reverse camber and low speed, the grip will rely mainly on the tyres."
> 
> Nine corners have been updated, with more than 600m of kerbs rebuilt to FIA and FIM spec.


The rest of the article is here.


----------



## fidalgo

olimpiade said:


> Everything is tilke dromes these days..
> 
> Unless if there's any alternative to tilke in circuit making world..


Apex Circuit Design Ltd


----------



## skaP187

Antijudischen said:


> Palembang, Indonesia hopes for host MotoGP 2018.
> Jakabaring International Circuit...
> Cv7hQasUsAApDzq by Teuku Muhammad Riansyah, di Flickr
> [/IMG]


At first sight it looks pretty good, but what have they done with the pit street. It takes half the circuit to get on the track again.


----------



## will101

skaP187 said:


> At first sight it looks pretty good, but what have they done with the pit street. It takes half the circuit to get on the track again.


What are you talking about? The pit lane re-enters the track between turns 1 and 2. You must have mistaken one of the barriers for the pit lane.


----------



## will101

Fireworks going off at Yas Marina circuit, just after the end of a bittersweet race and season. We will see all new cars in March at Melbourne.


----------



## leblanca

No amount of fireworks can hide the fact that it's an awful, awful circuit.


----------



## skaP187

I like it. Think they should make the last two bents more connected and faster, so that at the end of the main straight something is possible.


----------



## skaP187

will101 said:


> What are you talking about? The pit lane re-enters the track between turns 1 and 2. You must have mistaken one of the barriers for the pit lane.


I see it enter after turn 4.


----------



## World 2 World

*New Project: Fastrackcity - Johor, MALAYSIA*

:cheers:






Motorsports: Design of Johor's Fastrackcity unveiled, to feature Formula One-grade circuit

SINGAPORE - Motorsports hub Fastrack Iskandar unveiled the design of its motorsports city on Tuesday (Dec 6), which features a top-grade track suitable for Formula One racing.

The ceremony to unveil the design, held in Johor's Pinewood Iskandar Malaysia Studios, was officiated by Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak.

*The facility has a targeted completion date of 2019.*

At the heart of the motorsports city, a 10-minute drive from the Tuas Second Link, is the 4.45km track. It has received a Grade 1 rating from the Federation Internationale Automobile (FIA), motor sport's world governing body. That is the highest grading, meaning the track can stage F1 races.

*The track takes advantage of the natural undulating terrain, with a 60-metre elevation differential, to give racers an extra challenge. The circuit also features lighting so that races can also be held at night, like at the Singapore Grand Prix, which is currently the sport's only full night race.
*
*The FIA Grade 1 track was designed by Hermann Tilke, whose body of work includes Malaysia's Sepang, Germany's Nurburgring and Hockenheimring circuits as well as Singapore's Marina Bay Street Circuit.*

The German said: "This is one of the most exciting motorsports concepts I have ever been invited to work with.

"I truly believe we can build a unique track for motorsports entertainment."

*Apart from hosting the pinnacle of motorsports, Fastrackcity will be promoted as a motorsports hub. A 1.5km Commission Internationale De Karting (CIK) kart circuit, a hill climb track, a 4x4 park with obstacles for off-road, four-wheel drive vehicles, an advanced handling park for road-safety training ensures that a wide spectrum of motorsports is catered for.*

The well-heeled can also park their supercars in the high-security premises. Food and beverage outlets, a cluster of garage and hospitality facilities, a four-star hotel, family recreational facilities and a park with a lake aim to make Fastrackcity a self-sustaining automotive eco-system that will complement the Singapore-Kuala Lumpur High-Speed Rail and Johor's Iskandar Malaysia vision to become a bustling metropolis.

The motorsports city is a joint venture between FASTrack Autosports, majority-owned by Singaporean billonaire Peter Lim with the Johor royal family as partner, and Malaysia's state-owned UEM Land. The joint venture, costing RM3.5 billion (S$1.1 billion) was first announced in 2012.

Barry Kan, director of FASTrack Iskandar, said: "It has taken FASTrack Iskandar much time and effort to arrive at the finalised design and concept of this lifestyle development.

"We are excited that we are one step closer to developing Asia's premier fully-integrated motorsports facility which will be the go-to destination for the region's motorsporst enthusiasts."
http://www.straitstimes.com/sport/f...ackcity-unveiled-to-feature-formula-one-grade


----------



## will101

skaP187 said:


> I see it enter after turn 4.


This is as much as I can blow it up, without it getting too grainy. The pit road ends just before Turn 2, and what you see continuing past Turn 4 is the interior retaining wall.


----------



## skaP187

That´s a lot better then.


----------



## Antijudischen

fan made...


----------



## World 2 World

*Fsttrack City website now is up and running.*

www.fastrackcity.com


----------



## alenpetak11

Hungaroring officials have revealed plans to bring MotoGP to the Budapest circuit in 2018, following the completion of major works this year.

Formula 1's Hungarian Grand Prix venue was resurfaced for the first time since it was built in 1985 early last year, with new kerbs also installed.

A major modernisation programme will be undertaken this year in three phases, including further modifications to some corners and run-off areas, construction of a new main pit building and grandstand, and a new visitor centre and museum.

The changes to the circuit are aimed at bringing it to FIM standards required to host MotoGP races.

"During the construction, we will be in talks with the FIM in order to make the track eligible for MotoGP races," Hungaroring chief executive officer Zsolt Gyulay told Hungarian TV channel M1.

"If there is a will from all sides, we need to turn the Hungaroring into a track - mainly with changes to turns and escape areas - which is eligible for motorcycle races.

"[To have MotoGP] the Hungarian government has to be on board, and we believe they are."

MotoGP was set to hold a Hungarian race at the Balatonring in 2009, but the project ran into financial difficulties and the track was never completed, eventually replaced on the '10 calendar by Aragon.

The Hungaroring itself hosted motorcycle grands prix in 1990 and '92, races won by Mick Doohan and Eddie Lawson.

NO THREAT TO F1 DEAL

Having hosted F1 since opening in 1986, the Hungaroring penned a five-year contract extension through to 2026 last year.

Gyulay said signing a new deal was important financially, and timely with Liberty Media's subsequent buyout of F1.

"It was a very important step because, in terms of costs, the new contract was signed on more favourable condition," he said.

"Because we extended our contract until 2026, the hosting fee will not be as high.

"Having a contract until 2026 also gives us safety because of the ongoing changes in the F1 ownership, which could be dangerous for European tracks that traditionally pay less than new tracks or the ones in the Far East.

"In that regard we are safe, and that is good news."

The Hungaroring also hosted DTM, World Touring Car Championship and Blancpain GT races in 2016.


----------



## will101

Circuit Paul Ricard recently announced the configuration that the cars would use when the GP returns there in 2018.


----------



## coth

That "chicane" ruins everything. Will be yet another boring race like on tilkedromes. It should be 1A or 1A-V2.


----------



## Antijudischen

Another Jakabaring's rendering...
b34476c6-e8b2-4b99-cb0d-0c1a81b3620d by Teuku Muhammad Riansyah, di Flickr
http://www.otomotifzone.com/2017/01...ring-palembang-yang-dibangun-mengitari-danau/


----------



## coth

^this isn't for F1


----------



## Леонид

why is Abu Dhabi's circuit not on the list?


----------



## Red85

coth said:


> That "chicane" ruins everything. Will be yet another boring race like on tilkedromes. It should be 1A or 1A-V2.


As long as they get rid of the epileptic LSD lines, this circuit will do fine as a F1 track.


----------



## Red85

Леонид;137881764 said:


> why is Abu Dhabi's circuit not on the list?


Old list. Noticed Spa isn't even on there?


----------



## alenpetak11

According to Albert Fabrega proposed Monza changes would not be ready for this year race.



> Modificación d primera chicane del Autodromo de Monza no estará lista para el #GPItalia. Misma configuración 2016. Proyecto d Studio Dromo


----------



## vanbasten88

will101 said:


> Circuit Paul Ricard recently announced the configuration that the cars would use when the GP returns there in 2018.


Any pictures of the new Grandstand built for the return of the Grand Prix?


----------



## trmather

I wish they wouldn't use the chicane so they could just do a massive blast down the straight.


----------



## will101

vanbasten88 said:


> Any pictures of the new Grandstand built for the return of the Grand Prix?


The race is 15 months away, so they might not have final plans for the grandstand(s). I'd love to see some stands at the 'S de la Verrerie', just after the pit straight.


----------



## will101

trmather said:


> I wish they wouldn't use the chicane so they could just do a massive blast down the straight.


'Courbe de Signes' is too dangerous of a corner with the cars coming in at 350kph. In 1982 Jochen Mass tried to shut the door on Mauro Baldi at that corner, and the ensuing accident saw Mass's car in a spectator area. ~12 spectator injuries, and the driver suffering a concussion, should make anyone think twice about using the full straight.


----------



## alenpetak11

Interlagos future is saved after this▼



> *Motor racing-Sao Paulo mayor expects Ecclestone bid for Interlagos*
> 
> SAO PAULO, April 5 (Reuters) - The mayor of Sao Paulo plans to sell the ageing Interlagos Formula One track to guarantee the future of the Brazilian Grand Prix and expects the sport's former commercial supremo Bernie Ecclestone to bid.
> 
> Ecclestone, speaking separately to Reuters in London, confirmed talks but said he made no decision either way and suggested Formula One's new owners Liberty Media could also be interested.
> 
> Mayor Joao Doria said the city-owned circuit was included in a seven billion reais ($2.27 billion) package of privatisations sought by Sao Paulo as the metropolis cleans up its finances amid the country's worst recession in more than a century.
> 
> Interlagos hosts the only South American race on the calendar.
> 
> A sale would allow an upgrade to the facilities, with authorisation to build a hotel, luxury apartments and a museum named after Brazil's three-time world champion Ayrton Senna, who died at Imola in Italy in 1994.
> 
> "The privatisation of the track is the guarantee of the continuity of Formula One," Doria, a multi-millionaire media entrepreneur, told Reuters.
> 
> "I understand that Formula One is important but with private money, not public money. It's perfectly possible for it to keep running with private money as a private track."


Bernie explains why he give red light for inaugural Vietnamese GP



> *Bernie Ecclestone has revealed that he put the brakes on a Grand Prix in Vietnam which was ready to rev up last summer according to an article in the Independent by Christian Sylt.*
> 
> Ecclestone has had a lot of stick over the years for his strategy of taking F1 to emerging nations which use the sport to promote themselves on the global stage and drive tourism. It has boosted both F1's international exposure and its coffers. This is because emerging markets are prepared to pay top Dollar whereas traditional nations don't need to rely on sport as much to attract tourists.
> 
> The strategy has driven F1's average annual race hosting fee to around $31.5m but it has taken the sport to places which had little racing history like Russia and the oil-rich nation of Azerbaijan.
> 
> It was widely assumed that Ecclestone's only driving force was making more money and long-standing jokes suggested that he would agree to races in countries like North Korea and Iraq if they paid enough. Today's article in the Independent suggests otherwise.
> Reflecting on his 40 years at the wheel of F1 Ecclestone told the Independent that last summer he declined the chance to meet the president of Vietnam and sign a race in the country which is still most famous for its two-decade war with the Americans. Ecclestone says he put the brakes on the plan as Vietnam has little connection to motorsport and F1 already has several races in the region.
> 
> "Last year I was approached about having a race in Vietnam. I was offered the opportunity to meet the president about doing a deal for a Grand Prix," he told the Independent. "I could have done the deal and signed it in August. Everything was arranged for this to happen but I didn't do the deal because we already have quite a few races in that part of the world and I thought it might be a little bit over the top to have another one."
> 
> Crazy as it sounds, a few figures in F1 voiced support of a race in Vietnam. Former independent director Martin Sorrell suggested it as a future race location last year. After the Italian Grand Prix Gianluca Di Tondo, senior global brand director of F1 sponsor Heineken said that if he could add one race to the calendar it would be "in Asia: Vietnam. We are very present in Vietnam through a local partner and they were our guests in Monza and they were over the moon. So why not have a race in Ho Chi Minh City."
> 
> A track was due to be built near there in 2010 but hit the buffers and one reason for this was Vietnam's strict rules which prevented locals from betting on sports events, despite being famous for their love of gambling. Last month this law was relaxed for anyone with a monthly income of more than £360 and Vietnam's first race track opened last year to take advantage of this.
> Its standards are far below F1's Grade 1 Homologation but a track which would meet them was reportedly under consideration last year. It is understood that a foreign group was seeking investment to build it in Vietnam's capital Hanoi and carried out a feasibility study.
> 
> It is believed that this was the location of the proposed race and even though it would have paid an estimated £320m over the ten years of its contract Ecclestone says it would have been a step too far for F1. "It hasn't got any racing history at all," he says. "So I didn't want to put another race in the same sort of area where we already have very good promoters.
> 
> "I was criticised for putting the races in Baku and in Russia because they hadn't got that much racing history."
> 
> Ecclestone was indeed criticised for this. Most recently the ire came from Greg Maffei, the boss of F1's new owners Liberty Media. Just last month Maffei claimed that Ecclestone's driving force had been to ask "How much can I extract? How much upfront? So we end up with races in places like Baku in Azerbaijan where they paid us a big race fee but it does nothing to build the long-term brand and health of the business."
> Liberty has made it clear to F1 fans and the industry that a top priority is supporting the sport's traditional and historic races as well as signing new ones in the United States which is currently home to only one Grand Prix.
> 
> At a conference last month Maffei said "it is most negative when you have some of our traditional Western European tracks which are at the heart of the fan base, like in Germany, go out.
> 
> "But there's already progress to bring them back, and if you recall we added the Ricard track in France, another place where we've been gone for some years.
> "The origin of F1 is in France and England, so we're big believers in making sure places like Silverstone and the French track and the German are on the race calendars and are exciting events, which are beneficial to all the players."
> With the Grands Prix in Germany and Britain both known to be at risk, one imagines that Liberty will make it a priority to secure their futures, though an additional race in the Unites States is another priority.
> 
> Maffei said last year "you think about places where it would have natural appeal I would argue Miami, Las Vegas are very interesting." It is the news that American F1 fans are expecting now that the sport is owned by a company based in their home country.
> By contrast, Vietnam is not a major market for any of the teams and ranks worse than Ethiopia, Algeria and Egypt on the Transparency International Corruption Perceptions Index.


----------



## leblanca

Maybe I'm too cynical and/or paranoid but to me it plays along a bit too well with Bernie suddenly trying to play the good guy and a victim of the cruel new F1 owners.


----------



## Suburbanist

Not all "traditional circuits" are suitable for modern F1, though.


----------



## essjaybee

No more Malaysia Grand Prix from 2018, but France is back, as well as Germany (for next year at least).



> *Malaysian Grand Prix: Sepang to drop off F1 calendar after 19 years of racing*
> 
> 
> By Andrew Benson
> Chief F1 writer
> 2 hours ago From the section Formula 1 29
> 
> The Malaysian Grand Prix will be the country's last after 19 years on the Formula 1 calendar.
> 
> The decision, announced by F1 commercial boss Sean Bratches, comes after the country's government questioned the value of the race.
> 
> The American said that the F1 calendar would have 21 races in 2018, despite the loss of the south-east Asian event.
> 
> The French Grand Prix returns after a 10-year absence and Germany is back on after dropping off in 2017.
> 
> Malaysia was in the vanguard of the new races that came to define Bernie Ecclestone's final years in charge of the sport.
> 
> A state-of-the-art facility was built and the race funded with government money as the country sought to make a name for itself on the global stage.
> 
> Similar events followed the same pattern in Bahrain, China, Abu Dhabi, Russia and Azerbaijan.
> 
> Malaysia had struggled in recent years to attract a significant crowd, its appeal damaged by the more glamorous night-time event on a street track in Singapore, which made its debut in 2008.
> 
> The country's prime minister, Najib Razak, said: "The Cabinet has agreed to end the contract after considering lowering returns to the country compared to the cost of hosting the championships."


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/formula1/39525076


----------



## ESPImperium

essjaybee said:


> No more Malaysia Grand Prix from 2018, but France is back, as well as Germany (for next year at least).
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/formula1/39525076


Sad to see it go, it was one of the better Tilkedromes out there, it with Turkey are probably his two best designs. The rest are mostly all a bit too meh for me, with China and Bahrain as two more i like.

I just hope that this means a return, or a return to more 'Traditional' F1 tracks, with some glamour thrown in as well. If i had my way, the calendar would looks like this:

TEST: Book the Circuit De Catalunya for 14 continual days from the Second Monday in February. Then allow the teams to test for 11 of them, any 11 of them. Race Drivers will be limited to 5 days tops with 3 days for a Test/Reserve driver(s). For Two Days teams can run two cars.

01] Australia, Melbourne /SUF
02] Bahrain {NIGHT RACE} /F2
{2 DAY TEST}

03] Russia, Sochi /F2/GP3
04] Azerbaijan, Baku {NIGHT RACE} /F2/GP3

05] European, Rotational {A Extra GP (on the cheap) for Italy, France, Britain, Germany for their legacy in the sport at Imola, Magney Cours, a Grade 1 UK track and a 3rd Grade 1 German track} /F2/GP3/PSC
06] Spain, Barcelona /F2/GP3/PSC
{2 DAY TEST}

07] Monaco /F2/F35/PSC

08] American, Indianapolis/Watkins/Long Beach/Laguna Seca (Rotational/After Grade 1 Upgrade) /F2/PSC
{2 DAY TEST}
---Le Mans Weekend---
09] Canada, Montreal /F2/PSC

08] French, Paul Ricard /F2/GP3/PSC
09] British, Silverstone /F2/GP3/PSC
11] German, Hockenhiem/Nurburgring (Rotational) /F2/GP3/PSC

12] Austria, Red Bull Ring /F2/GP3/PSC
13] Hungary, Hungaroring /F2/GP3/PSC

--- Summer Break---

14] Belgum, Spa /F2/GP3/PSC
15] Italy, Monza /F2/GP3/PSC

16] Singapore {NIGHT RACE} /F2
17] Japan, Suzuka /F2/SUF

18] USA, Austin /F2/PSC
19] Mexico, Mexico City /F2/GP3
20] Brazil, Interlagos /GP3

21] Abu Dhabi {NIGHT RACE} /F2/GP3
{3 DAY TEST}

/F2 = Formula 2 Support: 21 Weekends/42 Races (Standalone race weekend during F1 Summer break)
/GP3 = GP3 Support: 14 Weekends/28 Races (Standalone race weekend during F1 Summer break)
/PSC = Porsche Supercup Support :12 Weekends/13 Races
/SUF = Superformula Support: 2 Weekends/2 Races (They do their own program)
/F35 = Formula 3.5 Support 1 Race/1 Weekend (They do their own program with them joining F2/GP3 for a Summer Break standalone race)

Id also bring in a track rule where the track shall only stay on the calendar if they can sell 85% of their tickets from the current year and previous year included. So tracks that have a poor attendance for the weekend (Saturday/Sunday only) will drop off the calendar. Who likes to see empty seats??? However for this to happen, the hosting fee would need to be reduced for many tracks i know.

F1, quite easily could have a strong calendar and strong support if/when it is ran as a business where it needs to be and as a sport where it needs to be.

Thats just my controversial view.


----------



## fidalgo

so much testing. teams these days dont need that much ontrack test, thats why the expensive simulators

plus, there are many F2 races. bring back GP2Asia, same cars, teams invited, probably many asian teams could jump in, different roast. I'd say 10 events in F2Europe, and 10 F2Asia (america's could be hard to do it)

make one F1 non-championship in a country that haven't host in x years. would serve as test event for test drivers, and bring F1 to new locations, and test eventual changes in race type (refueling, tyres, qualify, 2 race event, and so on)


----------



## alenpetak11

Wall of champions is undergoing some changes, maybe they will replace tyre barrier with TechPro one as every circuit do some changes because cars are a lot faster this year.


----------



## will101

alenpetak11 said:


> Wall of champions is undergoing some changes, maybe they will replace tyre barrier with TechPro one as every circuit do some changes because cars are a lot faster this year.


Is this Montreal? 'Wall of Champions' implies that, but it wasn't clear.


----------



## alenpetak11

will101 said:


> Is this Montreal? 'Wall of Champions' implies that, but it wasn't clear.


Yes it is.


----------



## alenpetak11

Gilles Villeneuve Circuit in Canada are undergoing more changes



> The Gilles Villeneuve Formula 1 circuit in Montreal is currently undergoing key upgrades in preparation for the June 11 race.
> 
> Due to the changes to the technical regulations, the introduction this season of faster Formula 1 cars has forced the FIA to revise the safety features of every F1 circuit. Experts predict the F1 cars to be quicker by three to five seconds a lap in June in Montréal.
> 
> The layout of the circuit will not be altered, just the safety features of the track.
> 
> Most of the guardrails and some 5,000 tires will be removed and replaced by the new Tecpro barriers. These red-and-white barriers made of polyethene are filled with plastic, foam and even sand sometimes. They offer a significantly better energy dispersion when a car slams into them.
> 
> The FIA also wants to see the traditional gravel traps be replaced by portions of asphalt like what's seen at other F1 tracks. The infamous “Québec Wall” – also known as the ¨Wall of Champions”, the concrete wall that’s located at the exit of the last chicane – will see its angle modified, because the FIA found it was dangerous.
> 
> For now, cranes, payloaders, trucks and graders are in action in corners 1 and 2 (Senna), 5, 13 and 14 (Québec Wall). Then, work will begin in corners 7 and 8, and 10 (the Jacques Cartier bridge hairpin). A SAFER barrier as seen on most NASCAR ovals will replace the old steel guardrails in corner 5.
> 
> The promoter of the Grand Prix, engineers and workers expect to have the work finished by mid-May.


Hungaroring today


----------



## alenpetak11

Pictures from Circuit Gilles Villeneuve


----------



## alenpetak11

Circuit Gilles Villeneuve update:

Here is pictures of finished Wall of Champions, old wall was removed and replaced with new one



















They removed old tire barrier, put layer of asphalt and for the first time in circuit history they installed SAFER fence 



















Turn 4 is also undergoing same changes as Turn 5










Old fences and barriers was removed and replaced with new one


----------



## will101

alenpetak11 said:


> Circuit Gilles Villeneuve update:


These pictures are great, but are they going to be finished by Friday?


----------



## alenpetak11

Yes, absolutely. This pictures in upper post is one week old. Unfortunately i can't find fresh pictures.


----------



## alenpetak11

Fresh pictures from Circuit Gilles Villeneuve.

Turn 1 & 2, everything is ready. New fences, barriers and TecPro.










Turn 5, SAFER is ready










Turn 8 & 9 have TecPro this year










and sausage kerb to stop drivers from cutting T9










Last corner is also ready for racing weekend


----------



## Red85

fidalgo said:


> curious on your thoughts about the stripes in Abu Dhabi, which are now painted in pink :lol:


I want to experience a GP Formula 1. Not any LSD trip.


----------



## IanCleverly

ESPN.com said:


> The route of a proposed street race around the city of Copehnagen has been revealed by a group planning a Danish Grand Prix for 2020 and beyond. A Danish consortium have developed a plan for a 4.5 kilometer circuit, which would run past the Christiansborg Palace and go over two different harbour bridges, according to a report in the Jyllands-Posten newspaper. Planners hope cars will be able to reach 300 km/h along one of those, the Knippelsbro Bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (From @NateSaundersESPNF1 on Twitter)
> 
> The report states the €40 million plan is being backed by Danish business magnate Lars Seier Christensen (a former personal sponsor of Romain Grosjean), and former MP Helge Sander and has been provisionally signed off by new Formula One owners Liberty Media. It also reports F1 circuit designer Herman Tilke visited the city in March of this year to oversee the planned route.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Despite the apparent sign-off by the FIA and Liberty, Danish media also says the circuit still needs support of politicians on a local level to go ahead, with elections taking place later this year which will likely to have a big say in whether the race goes ahead.



From ESPN


----------



## alenpetak11

Yas Marina will be ugly with new color, i repainted that in F1 Challenge game and do some laps with 2017 mode.


----------



## fidalgo

IanCleverly said:


> From ESPN


i've heard these rumours and went to lokk at a Copenhague map to see where it would be possible. couldnt find any place.

looked againd now to see that specific route. and i dont see how it would be possible. where would the pit lane be? there is not space for it. as well as the paddock

the only way to make this real, is to make a new circuit, in a not urban area, to be the centerpiece of a new neighbourhood (like Korea wanted, but never did)


----------



## coth

mwinyi said:


> Looks like its the end of the Road for Silverstone
> 
> F1 is moving to East London


Good news. Silverstone is boring to dead.


----------



## Red85

coth said:


> Good news. Silverstone is boring to dead.


Its one of 'the circuits' where F1 belongs. And no, Silverstone is not boring. Ask the drivers. Hamilton, Vettel, Verstappen, to them it is one of there favorits. 
So how wrong can you be.


----------



## essjaybee

Double post


----------



## essjaybee

coth said:


> Good news. Silverstone is boring to dead.


Silverstone is one of the last circuits where an F1 car can truly show what it is capable of. Stand outside Copse, or on the outside of the Becketts complex, and the cornering speeds are incredible. It may not be a gin palace circuit like Abu Dhabi, but it's a proper drivers' track.


----------



## skaP187

Donington is not an option?


----------



## RMB2007

skaP187 said:


> Donington is not an option?





> *Donington Park has no interest in running the British Grand Prix, even if Silverstone decides to abandon hosting Formula 1.*
> 
> When asked if Donington would consider trying to host the British GP if Silverstone did pull out, current circuit managing director Christopher Tate said: "Absolutely not.
> 
> "We've set a very clear target of keeping the trace of the circuit as it is.
> 
> "We've no interest in hosting modern, high-speed single-seaters because we'd have to completely change Donington Park."


www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/127707


----------



## RMB2007

> *Formula One owners Liberty Media are confident that the British Grand Prix will remain on the race calendar beyond 2019 despite Silverstone's owners activating a break clause in their contract.*
> 
> Sean Bratches, F1 managing director for commercial operations, is confident that the race has a long-term future at the Northamptonshire circuit.
> 
> "We are very optimistic about the future with our friends here at Silverstone," he told CNN's The Circuit.
> 
> "We have three great Grand Prixs under contract left -- 2017, '18, and '19 -- and a lot can transpire between now and the end of '19."
> 
> "We're fans first. We're committed long term to a British Grand Prix. We're standing on the home, on a terra firma and the home of motorsport, the home of Formula One, and I am very confident that there is going to be a British Grand Prix for many, many years in this wonderful country."


http://edition.cnn.com/2017/07/17/motorsport/f1-silverstone-bratches-future-fans/index.html


----------



## leblanca

It's not like Silverstone is going away for sure, they just need to negotiate a new deal and will be back in business.


----------



## carnifex2005

fidalgo said:


> Tour de France went to Spa-Francorchamps


I knew that Spa was hilly but those cyclists really put into perspective how steep it is there. Very cool.


----------



## skaP187

If they ever start in Germany again they should start, or do a time trial, at the nürburgring nordschleife. That would be a cool and though circuit to do that with all the hight differences.


----------



## Red85

skaP187 said:


> If they ever start in Germany again they should start, or do a time trial, at the nürburgring nordschleife. That would be a cool and though circuit to do that with all the hight differences.


Old and gone cyclist Gerrie Knetemann won his worldtitle on the Nordschleiffe. In 1978.


----------



## will101

In honor of today's race, this shot was tweeted by Formula1. It shows the tower, amphitheater, pit building and turns 18, 19 and 20 of the track. And an awful lot of Texas range land.


----------



## alenpetak11

Inside Line: Why Dubai never got a grand prix










Dubai was the first of the Persian Gulf countries to flirt with the idea of hosting a grand prix as Bernie Ecclestone targeted expansion into the region, but a series of interesting circumstance conspired against the plan and as a result, Bahrain became the first venue for Formula 1 in the region followed by Abu Dhabi.

When I arrived in Dubai in 2004 to take up the role as Photo Director of Gulf News the city was a sliver of what it is today, a massive boom was evident in the numerous construction projects that dotted the landscape. The Dubai dream was in full swing.

Legend has it that shortly after the turn of this century Ecclestone flew to Dubai for a meeting with Sheikh Mohammed Al Maktoum, the ruler of Dubai, to negotiate a deal for a Formula 1 race in the Emirate.

A track was already in the process of being built for this purpose – Dubai Autodrome – on the outskirts of the city. The plan was to build it in several phases with a grand prix at the venue the ultimate goal.

Ecclestone arrived in Dubai and was whisked off to a palace for the meeting with the ruler but was kept waiting and waiting…

This annoyed the F1 supremo to the point that while he bided his time he made a call to the rulers of Bahrain, who had also shown an interest in hosting a grand prix, and asked them if they were serious about their bid.

They of course were and, tired of waiting for the meeting with the Sheikh, Ecclestone ordered his private jet to be fired up – destination Bahrain – returned to the airport and departed for Manama.

What transpired is now history, as Bahrain’s vision for Formula 1 became reality. They built the Bahrain International Circuit and in 2004 a grand prix was held in the kingdom which Michael Schumacher won. The venue remains part of the Formula 1 calendar to this day.

Dubai continued to boom and the idea of a Formula 1 race was shifted to the back burner as Sheikh Mohammed focused instead on developing other mainstream sports events such as the Rugby Sevens, Dubai Open tennis, the Dubai World Cup horse race and international golf.

Dubai Autodrome opened around the same time as the first Bahrain Grand Prix happened and from the outset was (and is) a circuit much appreciated by drivers. A challenging 5.4 km track which came to life with the hosting of the 2004 FIA GT Championship, European Touring Car Championship and Formula Renault V6 Eurocup.

Since then the venue hosted the now defunct A1 GP and GP2 Asia and has hosted an annual 24 Hours race for GT, sports cars and touring cars since 2006. Over the years of working there, I was privy to inside information and can report that NASCAR, Indycar, DTM, WEC, MotoGP all made approaches thinking (erroneously) that there was limitless money to throw at racing. There was and there is none.

Of course these days the dream of a grand prix is a very distant memory.

Between 2004 and 2008 Dubai boomed in a manner that few modern cities have done in history. From a sedate seaside city it turned into a sprawling metropolis, glittering with stupendous highrise structures, including the world tallest building. The transformation was astounding even to those who lived through the years of non-stop construction.

But in 2007 the global crisis struck and while Dubai at first seemed immune to the collapse, in 2008 the city felt the wrath of the financial catastrophe. By the time the dust settled the Emirate was all but bankrupt.

The scars of 2008 remain. Amid the city’s skyscrapers remain unfinished projects, abandoned by lack of funding and left to rot to this day. While new projects, including the multi-billion dollar canal, emerged and have been completed. But the skeletons remain on the landscape.

Dubai Autodrome, owned by property company Union Properties, felt the brunt of the crisis, teetering on the verge of collapse. It never really recovered and the results of neglect at the racing venue they own are clearly visible.

The track remains, defiant as it still is a much respected and probably the most used piece of racing tarmac in the region. But the decaying surrounds provide cruel evidence into how Dubai woke up to what proved to be a bad dream.

A skyscraper hotel whose shadow falls on Turn 3 remains empty and slowly decaying in the desert heat. Next to it, along the stretch from Turn 1 to Turn 3 is a decomposing structure which at one point harboured lofty ambitions of being a motor mall.

Also adjacent to the venue, opposite the management building, is a hotel that was also never finished and remains a skeleton that welcomes visitors as they enter Motor City, the constantly evolving residential area that surrounds the race track.

Ironically, while two hotels stand to rot, a third has since been built overlooking the final turn and set to open in January.

How long the Autodrome remains is a constant source of debate. Union Properties in its current guise is an excuse for a company, without any interest whatsoever in the circuit or motorsport for that matter.

It is no secret that Union Properties are keen to re-zone the prime land which the track occupies so that they can tear it down and expand the residential area that surrounds it, but the mandate they have from the ruler of Dubai handed to the previous cabal that ran the company (to the ground) is to run and maintain the Autodrome as a motorsport complex until 2024.

Thereafter it is unknown what will happen, but we do know what the owners have in mind…

History shows that when the opportunity arose for a second grand prix in the Gulf, Abu Dhabi seized the opportunity and pumped a whopping $1.3-billion to build Yas Marina Circuit. In 2009 it hosted a grand prix for the first time and remains on the calendar ever since.

You may ask, how did Abu Dhabi find the money to achieve the goal while Dubai failed?

Having lived in the UAE for over a decade I always explain the difference between Dubai and Abu Dhabi by likening the cities to two sisters:

Dubai is the sister who is brash, over-the-top, ostentatious, loud and a tart of sorts with all her flash and bling of zirconias and plastic. On the other hand, Abu Dhabi is more demure, conservative and proper, but her jewellery is the real deal, namely diamonds and proper pearls.

Dubai tends to do things first but with little substance, while Abu Dhabi does it right and built to last.

And most importantly, Abu Dhabi has real money thanks to having 80% of the country’s oil production and reserves. Dubai has none of this, surviving by busking and works as a business hub which cares little about the colour of the money or where it originates from…

Invariably talk of a grand prix in Dubai emerges every now and then. Talk of a street race has done the rounds recently, but the truth is that such a project would cost half a billion dollars to happen, money the city coffers does not have.

As for Dubai Autodrome, the venue would need around $200-million so that it could host Formula 1 to the standards required by the sport.

However, with Abu Dhabi Grand Prix (60km down the road) and their seven star Yas Marina Circuit firmly entrenched on the calendar, a Dubai Grand Prix will not happen in the foreseeable future yet, even an ePrix discussion came and went without any real progress.

Once again Dubai was the first to toy with the idea of a grand prix in the region after all Ecclestone made it his first port of call for a race and only being stood up by the Sheikh scuppered the deal.

And of course, along came the other sister – Abu Dhabi – and did it properly.

https://www.grandprix247.com/2017/12/05/inside-line-why-dubai-never-got-a-grand-prix/

_____________________________________________________

Liberty evaluating F1 circuit design tweaks to improve racing

Formula 1 chief Ross Brawn has revealed that Liberty Media is investigating whether changes to grand prix track layouts are needed over the next few years to help improve the racing.

While research is ramping up about tweaks to car designs – to make overtaking easier by allowing cars to follow each other more closely – it has emerged that a parallel project has begun looking at how track designs can be bettered too.

Brawn, who is managing director of motorsports at F1, says that if the sport can better understand what makes a good track for racing, then current venues can be tweaked.

Speaking about potential long-term changes to the sport to improve overtaking, he said: "The aerodynamic programme is now starting to pick up pace, and the work on circuit development is happening.

"We have already got engaged with some circuits about possible modifications to improve racing."

Motorsport.com recently revealed that Melbourne considered changing a section of its circuit to add an overtaking spot, but in the end elected against the idea for now because it was not convinced the tweaks would definitely improve matters.

Brawn said the Liberty investigation involves looking back through F1 history to understand what elements are needed to produce the kind of racing that fans actually like.

"We have started looking in our archives," he said. "Were there periods of racing where there was more overtaking? Are there tracks where there is more overtaking? So you can do a statistical analysis.

"The thing you have to be careful of is that overtaking isn't good racing. You have got to start to think about what is good racing – and it is two cars fighting each other.

"It may mean the guy in front stays in front but you can have some great racing going on. It is a little bit more complex than the number of overtakes, counting the number of overtakes.

"What we are seeing so far is the ability to take different lines through corners is quite important to help racing.

"So if you have got a hairpin and it is a narrow track, it is not that great. If you have a hairpin and it is a wide track, where there can be some different lines going into it, then you can get something happening.

"Austin, I think, would fall into the category of where there is a complex of corners. So, you take a line on one corner going in, and then you start to force the defending car to start taking different lines. And then eventually you come out in the right place. That is what we are looking at."

Brawn also said that track surface was a factor too in helping the racing, with smooth, low degradation asphalt not conducive to good entertainment.

"The surface is quite important to the racing because the type of surface can create degradation and a reasonable degree of tyre degradation is helpful to racing because you start to get performance differentials," he said.

"It doesn't want to be the band aid to fix it. But if you look at circuits with very low degradation, like Sochi, the racing there is challenging and it is one stop. The tyres don't go off, so away you go. There are no performance differentials created.

"If you look at some of the great races we have had this year, there have often been tyres involved in terms of degradation levels, so the guy defending – like [Kimi] Raikkonen, defending on tyres that were not as good as the tyres Max [Verstappen] had attacking him. The surface is quite a factor in terms of the racing you get."

https://www.motorsport.com/f1/news/...-circuit-design-tweaks-improve-racing-980993/


----------



## alenpetak11

Updates from Kuwait Motor Town circuit:

Logo










Aerial footage


----------



## fidalgo

none of the side buildings in construction yet


----------



## fidalgo

Tunisia may be the new rumour aiming to F1


----------



## alenpetak11

Tomorrow Vietnam GP organisers will do a presentation of new 5.5km circuit! Here is leaked layout and look of flyer:










Circuit direction is anti-clockvise and it will debut 2020. year with race set between Azerbaijan and Bahrain.


----------



## Red85

alenpetak11 said:


> Tomorrow Vietnam GP organisers will do a presentation of new 5.5km circuit! Here is leaked layout and look of flyer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circuit direction is anti-clockvise and it will debut 2020. year with race set between Azerbaijan and Bahrain.


What's this? 
A take on Avus-rennen?


----------



## RobH

> Formula 1 chiefs have revealed the first official track map of the new Vietnam street circuit, which will join the grand prix calendar in 2020.
> 
> The 3.458-mile long street circuit, which will feature one newly constructed area, runs near a stadium in a suburb of Hanoi.
> 
> The circuit features a straight nearly one mile long and early simulations suggest a top speed of 208mph.
> 
> Some cues have been taken from existing F1 tracks, with the tight Turns 1 and 2 modelled on the opening sequence at the Nurburgring.
> 
> The section out of Turn 12 will weave through the barriers in a manner similar to the climb out of Sainte Devote in Monaco.
> 
> A later section of the track - through Turns 16 to 19 - is similar to the Esses at Suzuka.
> 
> F1 race director Charlie Whiting visited the Hanoi location ahead of the Japanese GP, and said he had no doubts that the facility would be ready in time.
> 
> "It is mainly on the streets, but there is a section that is not yet built," he explained.
> 
> "That is an open site where the pit buildings are going to be built.
> 
> "Part of the track will be built there, which doesn't exist at the moment. But it will become a road after that."


https://www.autosport.com/f1/news/139884/hanoi-f1-circuit-details-revealed



> *Most interesting detail about the 2020 Hanoi city circuit: The pit lane misses out the last & first corners, which reduces the pit stop delta and makes multi-stop strategies more enticing.*


https://twitter.com/tgruener/status/1060133985584664576


----------



## coth

Left part reminds of Fuji circuit


----------



## wwc234

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1346614178808245&set=gm.896611804061298&type=3&theater&ifg=1
https://i.redd.it/o0evk1zmu9x11.jpg








https://www.facebook.com/wheelsmag.ph/photos/a.1034379253287417/2058210180904314/?type=3&theater








https://www.facebook.com/mcphilippines/photos/a.841435815902212/1996636590382123/?type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/graphiteemotoboxandaccessories/posts/2402023636506838?__xts__
https://www.facebook.com/autocarphi...652974855778/1292869814200755/?type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/mworldph/posts/2159237774100557?__xts__
https://www.facebook.com/autocarphilippines/posts/1292892330865170?__xts__


----------



## wwc234

What we know so far about the new Pradera Verde Racing Circuit
By Time Attack Manila - November 9, 2018










We’ll let you in on a little secret. They’re building a new race track somewhere up north and it’s going to be really, really big. Even bigger than the Batangas Racing Circuit (BRC) and Clark International Speedway (CIS) as we’ve been told. It’s called the Pradera Verde Racing Circuit and will be the most badass motorsport facility in the Philippines… at least when it opens.

However, very little is known about the new upcoming track. So, we dug around and here’s everything we’ve found out so far.

As the name suggests, it’s located in Pradera Verde which is a huge recreational property in Lubao, Pampanga. The compound is so massive that it houses a golf course, wakeboard park, hotel, and rally cross track where the Philippine Rallycross Series hold its events. Right in the center will be the new Pradera Verde Racing Circuit.



The world-class race track and its facilities are designed by Hermann Tilke and his team of architects and engineers. Yes, THE Hermann Tilke who’s also the genius behind the Sepang International Circuit, Circuit of the Americas, and Yas Marina Abu Dhabi just to name a few. (Head on over to www.tilke.de if you want to see his entire resume.) And like all his other creations, you can bet that the layout of the Pradera Verde Racing Circuit is going to be epic with undulating gradients of up to 8.0 degs.

Its configuration can even be rearranged to suit different type of events. In its longest ‘Grand Prix’ format, the course stretches 5.013 km with 22 turns and a 725 meter straight. The ‘International’ circuit, on the other hand, is slightly shorter at 4.641 km with 17 turns. CIS in comparison is only 4.189 km that winds around 18 corners.

Tilke reckons that both layouts can be utilized by events such as Blancpain GT Series Asia, MotoGP, and SBK.

There’s also 2 other bite-sized versions that might be able to run events simultaneously. ‘National’ is 2.762 km long while ‘Club’ spans 2.092 km, both featuring 12 turns and suitable for races such by the FlatOut Race Series (FORS) and Formula V1 Challenge.

While international races will be on its agenda, Formula 1 won’t be one them. The Pradera Verde Racing Circuit is built to meet FIA Grade 2 certification which is good enough for LMP and GT machines and that’s not a bad thing.

Aside from the main circuit, the compound will also house a karting track, dedicated drag strip, VIP clubhouse, and multiple grandstands that can seat up to 100,000 spectators. Construction is said to begin sometime in 2019 and take between 2 to 5 years to complete as some people in the motorsport industry suggests. But we’re more than willing to wait.a

http://timeattackmanila.com/featured/what-we-know-so-far-about-the-new-pradera-verde-racing-circuit/


----------



## alenpetak11

Construction of new pit building in Montreal is in progress


----------



## RobH

*FIRST LOOK: go onboard for a lap of the Hanoi Street Circuit. Coming to F1 in 2020...*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120643795199066112
https://twitter.com/F1/status/1120643795199066112


----------



## RobH

Fernando retires and Max-fever is growing...looks like this is one of the consequences....



> *Zandvoort is being lined up to replace Barcelona as the first non-flyaway race of the 2020 Formula 1 season, with the Spanish Grand Prix falling off the calendar, Autosport understands.*


https://www.autosport.com/f1/news/143079/zandvoort-set-to-replace-barcelona-on-2020-calendar


----------



## ben77

alenpetak11 said:


> Some info about Hanoi F1 Circuit ▼
> 
> * VinGroup (The organizer) will finish all race track and paddock on April 2019 (so they only have 5 months to complete everything). On opening ceremony, Vingroup will provide information about ticket prices (I guess maybe lower than Malaysian GP) and at least 2 F1 drivers will come to Vietnam for driving some laps. Don't be surprised by the speed of construction because Vietnam is extremely serious about this race.
> 
> * Vietnam chooses April to organize the F1 GP because we don't want to compete directly to Singapore GP. We will have 6 months per race in Southeast Asia rather than 2 races in a row like 2016 F1 season (Malaysia GP and Singapore GP was both in October). Also, April is Easter Holiday so Vietnam wants to attract more foreign tourists.
> 
> * In addition, Vietnam firework festival, which is the biggest ones at SEA, starts on April 30th. Therefore, foreign tourists will have a good time in Vietnam with many activities to visit (I recommend you must have around 2 weeks for all activities in Vietnam in April).
> 
> * SunGroup and VinGroup (Main Sponsor) have many resorts and theme parks around Vietnam so they can provide foreigners with good buddle (F1 tickets, hotels and Firework Festival tickets).
> 
> * Vietnam is excited with F1. For instance, all fan pages on Facebook, TV, newspaper, and forums talk and discuss Vietnam GP. In an interview with Vietnamese, many people want to pay 250-300 USD for one ticket at Main Grandstand on the 1st GP (we are curious about F1). Vietnamese are not as poor as you think. We paid 75-150 USD/tickets in black markets for a football match on My Dinh Stadium on Friday (Vietnam vs Malaysia). The concert with famous Vietnamese or Korean singers is sold out with a steep price ( up to 125-200 USD/ticket). Therefore, I believe that the 1st Vietnam GP will be sold out easily.


Bizarre circuit, bizarre and increasingly desperate and poorly run sport..


----------



## shhyvoodoo

ben77 said:


> Bizarre circuit, bizarre and increasingly desperate and poorly run sport..



How so??? Specifics please.


----------



## RobH

*CONFIRMED:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128223453532819456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128225286540144640


----------



## Celt67

Look how much more interesting that Zandvoort circuit is than that snoozefest Vietnam circuit with boring mile-long straights and no elevation changes. It's a carbon copy of all the other boring circuits in the area (China,Malaysia and Singapore where it's just a series of straights with a rush for each corner)...Zandvoort keeps you thinking.


----------



## RMB2007

> British GP saved after F1 announces Silverstone deal to 2024
> 
> The British Grand Prix will remain on the Formula One calendar until at least 2024 after a new agreement was announced on Wednesday.
> 
> Silverstone's contract to stage the race was due to run out this year and a standstill on negotiations led to concerns over the future of the event.
> 
> However, after a two-year saga the British Grand Prix will continue at Silverstone, which hosted the first F1 race in 1950.
> 
> "We have always said that, if it is to have a long-term future, our sport must preserve its historic venues and Silverstone and Great Britain represent the cradle of this sport, its starting point back in 1950," F1 chairman and CEO Chase Carey said.
> 
> Reigning F1 champion Lewis Hamilton this week described the event as "the grand prix we can never lose".


www.stadiumastro.com/sports/motorsp...-f1-announces-silverstone-deal-to-2024/141386


----------



## RMB2007

> *The Australian Grand Prix will continue to be held at Melbourne's Albert Park until at least 2025.*
> 
> The circuit has been the home of the race since 1996 and has become the sport's traditional curtain raiser.
> 
> "This is proof that more and more promoters share our long-term vision for the future of F1," said Chase Carey, the sport's chief executive.
> 
> It comes just a week after the future of the British Grand Prix at Silverstone was secured until 2024.
> 
> Next year's season-opening race in Melbourne will be on 15 March, with Formula 1 celebrating its 70th anniversary.


https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/formula1/49039955


----------



## fidalgo

some new renders on Vietnam GP


----------



## ogonek

Igora Drive St. Petersburg.Possibly replace Sochi.


----------



## ogonek

))


> *Sochi Autodrom is expected to hold the Russian Grand Prix for the final time next year, RaceFans has learned*
> 
> A new circuit under construction outside St Petersburg, Russia’s second-largest circuit, is considered a likely new home for the race.
> 
> Formula 1 is understood to be aware of the potential change and is content for it to go ahead providing the race moves to a venue they view as another destination city.


https://www.racefans.net/2019/09/26/russian-grand-prix-expected-to-leave-sochi-after-2020/


----------



## will101

The new Igora Drive circuit, 70km north of Saint Petersburg, does not appear to be constructioned to Formula 1 standards.

https://www.racingcircuits.info/europe/russia/igora-drive.html#.XY0JW5hKi70


----------



## RMB2007

> The organisers of Miami GP has had a difficult time convincing residents of the city to allow them stage a F1 grand prix for months now.
> 
> The original idea of having a grand prix in Downtown Miami failed with the residents winning the vote, citing traffic and pollution (noise and air). F1 was forced to defer the plan to 2021 after it couldn’t get the required go for 2020.
> 
> Earlier this year, fresh reports emerged of a new venue for Miami GP, backed by Miami Dolphins owner Stephen Ross, to stage the race near Hard Rock Stadium – which is the home of the Dolphins NFL team. A proposed layout has been posted by Miami Herald.
> 
> It shows the circuit going around the stadium, with the use of the parking lots. The 18-turn configuration is to be an anti-clockwise circuit, with the paddock situated opposite of one side of the stadium wall. The new venue for Miami GP, as well, is facing troubles too.
> 
> The residents continue to oppose the F1 grand prix, even though the circuit will not be passing through any of the residential area. The matter will be taken up in the next meeting headed by Commissioner Barbara Jordan.


https://formularapida.net/new-miami-gp-layout-proposed-but-f1-race-still-faces-opposition/


----------



## RobH

RobH said:


> Well, no Dutch GP 2020, but we get an idea of it from the game ...





will101 said:


> The Dutch race is still officially postponed, not canceled.





RobH said:


> Fair clarification


Officially cancelled now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265920697391550465


----------



## will101

I give them credit. They worked very hard to get the track ready, and equally hard to give the fans the race they wanted.


----------



## RobH

FYI, the first 8 races of 2020 now confirmed:










The second Austrian Grand Prix will be called the _Steiermark Grand Prix_, the second British Grand Prix will be called the _70th Anniversary Grand Prix_.









F1 confirms first 8 races of revised 2020 calendar, starting with Austria double header | Formula 1Â®


The Austrian Grand Prix will kick off the new season as Formula 1 returns â€“ get full details on the first eight races here.




www.formula1.com


----------



## DDragonNk

The new calendar is rubbish


----------



## essjaybee

DDragonNk said:


> The new calendar is rubbish


Times are very challenging at the moment, with multiple restrictions being applied differently by different countries. This is just the first 8 races, with hopefully more to follow outside Europe later in the year.

What is your solution to the current situation?


----------



## JMGA196

Cancel the season altogether if you aren't capable of actually doing it right.


----------



## RobH

Rubbish, we'll probably get 16 races in the end albeit including some double headers. Who would rather cancel and have no racing? Madness.

Bring on July 5th! It will be different because that's what's been forced on organisers but I'm still looking forward to the season.


----------



## Henrik_Flottmann

To add to that.

McLaren has to lay off staff. Williams also got problems.
If not we as fans need races, the teams financially certainly do.

Except you wanna race with 8 teams next year...


----------



## shhyvoodoo

I don't care how many races... I just want RACING!


----------



## RobH

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281513807664340992


----------



## Uğur Ömer.

Since there must be 8 races across to 3 continents season to be approved and official, I should ask does Sochi counts an Asian or an European race?


----------



## RobH

They're waiving the 3 continent requirement for 2020...



> _Usually a world championship has to visit three continents, as prescribed by the FIA's own International Sporting Code.
> 
> With regard to the designation "World" it notes: "The cup, trophy, challenge or series calendar must include Competitions taking place on at least three continents during the same season."
> 
> However an FIA source has confirmed that in the unprecedented circumstances of the COVID-19 crisis that requirement won’t have to be met.
> 
> "In theory the eight European races will constitute a world championship," Brawn told Motorsport.com._











European-only F1 season qualifies as world championship


Formula 1 managing director Ross Brawn says that the eight-race European calendar issued earlier this week would officially count as a world championship, even if no further races can be run.




www.motorsport.com





It's sounding almost certain that we'll get a Bahrain double-header and Abu Dhabi to end the season. With America and Brazil looking very unlikely and Canada already opting out, it looks like it'll be a two continent season with a minimum of 13 races.


----------



## Leedsrule

Still crossing my fingers that they'll go to Portimao. One of the best purpose built circuits in the world.


----------



## Red85

Uğur Ömer. said:


> Since there must be 8 races across to 3 continents season to be approved and official, I should ask does Sochi counts an Asian or an European race?


You can discuss about it, but to my opinion it is Europe. But just. Realy just.


----------



## Tazz_

The Sochi Autodrom is like less than a mile from the border with Georgia, but that's definitly also a European country. But borders weren't always that clear. When i was at school in the late 90's i learned that the natural border between Europe and Asia was the Ural mountains. But in the Soviet era Georgia and southern Russia (where Sochi is) wasn't considered European i think


----------



## RMB2007

Completing in May 2022, Escapade Silverstone will be open for guests to come and stay and experience all that Silverstone has to offer.

Overlooking the revered Copse, Maggots & Becketts corners, the 60 luxury residences and clubhouse will offer individuals the chance to be fully integrated in the breadth of Silverstone’s automotive culture and to share in the passion and excitement of this profoundly special place.

Escapade Silverstone is offering individuals the rare opportunity of owning a piece of Silverstone. Two, three or four bedroom residences will be available to be purchased. These all sit within the 14-acre Escapade Silverstone estate that is adjacent to the track. The residences themselves have cantilevered terraces, allowing spectators to get even closer to the racetrack. Light-filled and with high acoustic specifications, they have underfloor heating, comfort cooling and ensuite bathrooms.



https://www.silverstone.co.uk/escapade-silverstone/


----------



## coth

They better restore 1989-1990 configuration. Current configuration is utterly boring.


----------



## coth

Tazz_ said:


> The Sochi Autodrom is like less than a mile from the border with Georgia, but that's definitly also a European country. But borders weren't always that clear. When i was at school in the late 90's i learned that the natural border between Europe and Asia was the Ural mountains. But in the Soviet era Georgia and southern Russia (where Sochi is) wasn't considered European i think


The border is defined by the watershed in Ural and Caucasian mountains. Technically Adlersky district of Sochi is in Asia. But it's only 50 km south from the border and it's just a little very narrow portion of Asia on south, so it's considering European part of Russia.
https://yandex.ru/maps/-/CCQpuNBq-D


----------



## Red85

coth said:


> They better restore 1989-1990 configuration. Current configuration is utterly boring.


No, please not. This is a fantastic circuit now.


----------



## coth

It's most boring in whole calendar


----------



## RobH

F1 to move Russian GP to new track near St Petersburg - The Race


Formula 1’s Russian Grand Prix is expected to move from Sochi to the new Igora Drive circuit near St Petersburg from 2023.




the-race.com


----------



## ogonek

After reconstruction
















Стало известно, как доработают трассу «Игора Драйв» к Гран-при Формулы-1


Стало известно, как доработают трассу «Игора Драйв» к Гран-при Формулы-1




www.championat.com


----------



## TommyVercetti

*


----------



## aquamaroon

_(cross posted from the Hard Rock Stadium thread)_

Early construction work has started on the track for the upcoming Miami Grand Prix:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425832039555633163








































Again for the record it still seems to weird to have an F1 event in the parking lot of an NFL Stadium, but I ain't hating on Stephen Ross get that money baby  lol


----------



## aquamaroon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430637356202307593


----------



## Keano80

With the track so close to the stadium I’m quite surprised they didn’t find a way to make the track go through the stadium. Surely that’s a financial opportunity missed to have a full stadium ?


----------



## TommyVercetti

Maybe it would work in some way if you would add a hairpin but it would still be better to gets seats somwhere outside with a better view.


----------



## trichardscottc

Would not surprise me if next up we'll have Manchester City offering to put a circuit around their training ground and stadium.


----------



## osamah

*Construction Progress
*


----------



## coth

Manchester is only 170 km away from Silverstone. So it won't happen.


----------



## ogonek

Igora Drive
New section









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440379083074916353


----------



## coth

They should change it to clockwise. Would be much more interesting.


----------



## alenpetak11




----------



## Quintana

Why is this exactly called a street circuit? It looks like purpose built track to me.


----------



## Keano80

Just thinking that bit cheeky to call it a street circuit lol.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom

"Considered the heart of the circuit – set to be F1’s fastest ever street track – the building will overlook the starting grid and back on to Jeddah’s majestic Red Sea coast.

Designed by renowned Tilke architect, Ulrich Merres, the 280m-long, four-storey, cutting-edge structure takes the form of a composed landscape of multi-storey staggered buildings."





View attachment 2167467

View attachment 2167536










View attachment 2167526

View attachment 2167478

twitter.com/Osamah_333
View attachment 2167539

View attachment 2167541

View attachment 2167542

View attachment 2167545

View attachment 2167546

View attachment 2167547









View attachment 2167548

www.formula1.com


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom

May








June








July








October


----------



## Red85

Looks like Porsche turns forever.


----------



## fidalgo

thats not a street circuit. its an autodrome in a city


----------



## RAV69




----------



## RAV69




----------



## RMB2007

F1 targeted for ‘world-class sports complex’ at London’s Royal Docks


US alternative investment firm 777 Partners has said it is working on developing a “world-class sports and entertainment complex” that...




www.thestadiumbusiness.com


----------



## osamah




----------



## fidalgo

Jeddah Autodrome


----------



## Rob73

This is another nail in the F1 coffin for me, I find it disgusting that F1 is supporting police states with abysmal human rights. It shouldn't be in China, Azerbaijan, Bahrain, Russia, Abu Dhabi.......


----------



## Henrik_Flottmann

Where have you been the last 20 years? Formula 1 has been pure hypocracy for ages by now...


----------



## Rob73

Henrik_Flottmann said:


> Where have you been the last 20 years? Formula 1 has been pure hypocracy for ages by now...


I stopped watching every F1 race about 15 years ago. I occasionally watch a race if there is nothing better on tv, the last race I watched from start to finish would be in 2019. I haven't any races in the last 2 years. I now watch IRL, better racing, more passing, closer championships


----------



## RobH

This has crashfest written all over it, it looks borderline dangerous 🙈


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466154436531740677


----------



## RAV69

Look this film on Youtube


----------



## fidalgo

i have the same feeling. there are almost 0 straights, which means only one clean racing line. overtaking will be difficult and in the change a car goes side by side, the risk of touching wheels is huge, and at that speed, consequences can be disastrous


----------



## RobH

This ought to be in "completed".

The again, maybe it's still "under construction"?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466727540991709184
Bad start to the weekend. What's going on?


----------



## osamah




----------



## RobH

Some changes needed, according to the drivers...









Russell: Jeddah layout must change before 2022 F1 race - The Race


Williams driver George Russell says Formula 1's new Jeddah Corniche circuit needs layout changes for when the series returns in 2022.




the-race.com


----------



## RobH

Spa-Francorchamps circuit revamp revealed in new photos


The extent of the changes being made to the Spa-Francorchamps circuit has been revealed in new images released of ongoing work at the Belgian Formula 1 venue.




www.autosport.com


----------



## osamah

*Jeddah Corniche Circuit*
(Before / After)
From: *Tilke Engineers & Architects







































*​


----------



## EPA001

Since the circuit is ready and has already been used this thread should be moved to the completed section.


----------



## Sandro14

EPA001 said:


> Since the circuit is ready and has already been used this thread should be moved to the completed section.


Correct. Moderators should move it. I guess the circuit will have larger capacity this year.


----------



## RAV69

This circuit is not fully finished yet. There are many things to do before the next race. The race took place at night to cover up the shortcomings.


----------



## coth

EPA001 said:


> Since the circuit is ready and has already been used this thread should be moved to the completed section.


This is not Jeddah Circuit thread


----------



## coth

Rob73 said:


> This is another nail in the F1 coffin for me, I find it disgusting that F1 is supporting police states with abysmal human rights. It shouldn't be in China, Azerbaijan, Bahrain, Russia, Abu Dhabi.......


Add COTA and Silverstone to the list


----------



## aquamaroon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481330263317696522




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483103820397883394


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487762310894546944


----------



## fidalgo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489608191679909888


----------



## RMB2007

Germany, in all likelihood, will not return to the Formula 1 racing calendar in the near future – despite promising drivers – the prime reason being the steep initial joining fees.

The ‘kicker’ quoted the 56-year-old Formula 1 boss Stefano Domenicali as lamenting, “The German Grand Prix holds great significance for me. Unfortunately, Germany is not interested at all to return to the Formula 1 calendar again.”









Germany in no mood to rejoin F1 calendar - Coliseum


Germany, in all likelihood, will not return to the Formula 1 racing calendar in the near future - despite promising drivers.




www.coliseum-online.com


----------



## RobH

Russian GP off after Ukraine invasion


The Russian Formula 1 Grand Prix is cancelled as a result of the invasion of Ukraine.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## aquamaroon

Congratulations IOC, you managed to make Formula 1 look like the stand up moral organization here


----------



## RMB2007

Sochi is one circuit that so few will miss.


----------



## RobH

_Following Russia’s invasion of Ukraine last week, F1 announced that it would not be racing in Russia later this year, with the race for 25 September being called off.

The promoter of the Russian Grand Prix, Rosgonki, claimed at the time that it was still possible the race would go ahead, but that the contract had been suspended.

But F1 has now confirmed that the contract for the Russian Grand Prix has been terminated._

*“Formula 1 can confirm it has terminated its contract with the Russian Grand Prix promoter meaning Russia will not have a race in the future,” *_the statement reads._









F1 terminates Russian GP contract after cancellation of 2022 race


Formula 1 has announced the Russian Grand Prix’s contract has been terminated.




www.autosport.com


----------



## GreenHornet553

The question now becomes what track will take Sochi's place? Personally...I hope it's Portimao. That Algarve circuit has produced some fun action with cars that were hard to follow behind. I think it will be even better now that the cars don't leave such a dirty aero wake.


----------



## RobH

del


----------



## trichardscottc

GreenHornet553 said:


> The question now becomes what track will take Sochi's place? Personally...I hope it's Portimao. That Algarve circuit has produced some fun action with cars that were hard to follow behind. I think it will be even better now that the cars don't leave such a dirty aero wake.


I know that F1 have already denied this, but given the location and logistics I honestly think it will be Turkey.


----------



## Alien x

*Formula 1 announces it will race at Imola until 2025*


----------



## fidalgo




----------



## RMB2007

Formula 1 will host three races in the US from next year after announcing plans for a grand prix on the iconic Las Vegas Strip.

F1 and the Las Vegas Convention and Visitors Authority (LVCVA) said the inaugural Las Vegas Grand Prix will take place at night on a Saturday in November 2023. The track will sweep past some of the Strip’s most famous landmarks, hotels and casinos.

The track design for the Las Vegas Grand Prix is 3.8 miles long from start to finish, with top speeds estimated to be over 212mph. The race is set to be 50 laps long with three main straights and 14 corners.









F1 adds third US race with Las Vegas Grand Prix


Formula 1 will host three races in the US from next year after announcing plans for a grand prix on...




www.thestadiumbusiness.com


----------



## aquamaroon

Tweet showing the layout of the track:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509359267559657475


----------



## RMB2007

MSG sphere will be happy, as they'll get a fortune from sponsors that weekend.


----------



## coys500

Las Vegas will be an amazing spectacle and I’m sure an amazing weekend to experience. Liberty really milking the US market I’ve heard they are thinking about 30 GP a year.


----------



## RobH

No, they're not. They've said they've got 30 realistic interested venues now, and some news outlets misinterpreted that to suggest we could have a 30 race season. In reality, a couple of the existing races will be dropped and a few of those that could host races will not get on the calendar. We'll top out at 24 or 25.


----------



## carnifex2005

Great pic someone on Reddit made of the difference between the 1981 Caesars Palace GP and the 2023 Las Vegas GP courses...


----------



## aquamaroon

The Miami Grand Prix released a fly-through cgi render video of how the whole course will look on race day, along with the amenities around the track and the hospitality sections.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511086239637725198





Interestingly the "Hospitality Village" is the training facility of the NFL Miami Dolphins being repurposed. As a Dolphins fan at least somebody going through those doors will win a trophy  lol


----------



## RobH

Miami chicane may be tweaked for future races after driver complaints · RaceFans


Formula 1 will consider adapting the turn 14-15 chicane in Miami which was criticised by drivers, motorsport director Ross Brawn has said.



www.racefans.net


----------



## RMB2007

Silverstone bosses are preparing an £8M lawsuit against contractors whose 2018 relaying of the famous British racetrack left it unsafe and in need of resurfacing again just a year later.









Silverstone to sue contractor for botched track resurfacing | New Civil Engineer


Aggregate Industries were paid £2M to relay the 6km track in 2018 – the first time it had been renewed since 1996. The four-week job was intended improve




www.newcivilengineer.com


----------



## coys500

Love Azerbaijan track really one of favourite races of the year really got a bit of everything. Scenic, drama but still allows overtaking. Was thinking over Monaco weekend they really need to get away from the nostalgia and alter the circuit and try and introduce a straight like Azerbaijan has somehow. Even if they build a temporary pier in the sea.


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542089857320771584


----------



## ogonek

ogonek said:


> After reconstruction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Стало известно, как доработают трассу «Игора Драйв» к Гран-при Формулы-1
> 
> 
> Стало известно, как доработают трассу «Игора Драйв» к Гран-при Формулы-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.championat.com


Last sector completed































































«Игора Драйв» открыла версию трассы, построенную с прицелом на Формулу-1


«Игора Драйв» открыла версию трассы, построенную с прицелом на Формулу-1




www.championat.com


----------



## maurizio79

Layout change for Marina Bay Circuit
Here’s the new, faster Singapore Grand Prix track layout for F1 2023 | F1 | News (crash.net)


----------



## Jetson

maurizio79 said:


> Layout change for Marina Bay Circuit
> Here’s the new, faster Singapore Grand Prix track layout for F1 2023 | F1 | News (crash.net)


hopefully this will create an overtake opportunity at the end of that "new" straight (with or without additional DRS zone).
But it needs to be wide enough and allow for different "lines" for it to be possible. Fingers crossed.

Wish they'd bring back the "old" Singapore Sling chicane too.


----------



## RobH

🇺🇸


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582007376521342976


----------



## maurizio79

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599706350178643968


----------

